# AEW Dynamite 2/9/22 Official Discussion Thread: Hangman vs Archer - Texas Death Match



## Prized Fighter

Only two matches announced? At least this means that Hangman will actually main event this week.


----------



## rich110991

Let’s go Hangman!


----------



## Randy Lahey

What is “face of the revolution” qualifying match? Another jobber tournament?


----------



## omaroo

Will catch the show but not feeling AEW right now. 

Been so lacklustre and boring for months with no hot storylines or angles.


----------



## Lorromire

Randy Lahey said:


> What is “face of the revolution” qualifying match? Another jobber tournament?


It's the ladder match for the TNT Title Shot.


----------



## Scuba Steve

Randy Lahey said:


> What is “face of the revolution” qualifying match? Another jobber tournament?


A ladder match with the winner getting a TNT title shot. Basically a get more guys on the PPV type of match because unfortunately not everyone gets on the PPV.


----------



## DUSTY 74

.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Scuba Steve said:


> A ladder match with the winner getting a TNT title shot. Basically a get more guys on the PPV type of match because unfortunately not everyone gets on the PPV.









Or the plot device 1:01 to Ole Wardog getting himself Fired possibly beaten down ( disappear till the right moment ) then be announced as Wardlow is Now ALL ELITE after of course FIRST delivering a few POWERBOMBS to the Pinnacle


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

Randy Lahey said:


> What is “face of the revolution” qualifying match? Another jobber tournament?


It started last year at that Revolution. I don’t remember if they did qualifying matches the first year they did that match at Revolution.

Scorpio Sky won the first edition of that match. His career is what it is despite the Face of the Revolution tag being associated with Scorpio Sky after winning the first one last year.


----------



## thorn123

omaroo said:


> Will catch the show but not feeling AEW right now.
> 
> Been so lacklustre and boring for months with no hot storylines or angles.


I actually think their last 5 episodes of tv have been there best ever … opinions eh


----------



## thorn123

I know people are underwhelmed by Archer, but I am a Huge fan - ever since he repeatedly stole the show in TNA.

I know hangman will win, as he should, but Archer is legit and will help hangmans reign (which has been a little underwhelming). PPV quality Match.


----------



## La Parka

A number one contenders ladder match for a mid card title...

because ladder matches haven’t been done to death already.

I hope Jeff Hardy or Keith Lee is the surprise.


----------



## Aedubya

Any word on a Miro return? Even a promo would be good


----------



## omaroo

Aedubya said:


> Any word on a Miro return? Even a promo would be good


Ye really miss the guy. Injury came at wrong time. 

Anyone's guess when he returns.


----------



## Geeee

Randy Lahey said:


> What is “face of the revolution” qualifying match? Another jobber tournament?


It's the "get everyone on the PPV" match but at least this one has a little story this time as MJF expects Wardlow to win the ladder match and the TNT title and then give the belt to MJF


----------



## MaseMan

I'm thinking Kassidy's mystery opponent could very well be Jeff Hardy.


----------



## RapShepard

DUSTY 74 said:


> Or the plot device 1:01 to Ole Wardog getting himself Fired possibly beaten down ( disappear till the right moment ) then be announced as Wardlow is Now ALL ELITE after of course FIRST delivering a few POWERBOMBS to the Pinnacle


The whole Wardlow isn't signed to AEW he's signed only to MJF, just makes no sense.


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> The whole Wardlow isn't signed to AEW he's signed only to MJF, just makes no sense.


It isn't any different then Shawn Michaels being paid by JBL or Virgil being paid by Ted Dibiase. Within kayfabe it is certainly very plausible. Especially in AEW where free agents show up all the time and get TNT title matches. A guy not being signed to AEW directly, but still being connected to the show isn't a stretch. It is basically an extended version of Jericho hiring Jeff Cobb or MJF hiring Nick Gage.


----------



## RapShepard

Prized Fighter said:


> It isn't any different then Shawn Michaels being paid by JBL or Virgil being paid by Ted Dibiase. Within kayfabe it is certainly very plausible. Especially in AEW where free agents show up all the time and get TNT title matches. A guy not being signed to AEW directly, but still being connected to the show isn't a stretch. It is basically an extended version of Jericho hiring Jeff Cobb or MJF hiring Nick Gage.


I wasn't alive for Virgil and DiBiase, can't speak on that. But HBK working for JBL was called dumb back then, but even in that story HBK was still employed by WWE in kayfabe. Working for JBL was an extra job to recoup his life savings. That's very different from Wardlow supposedly having no AEW deal at all.


----------



## Prized Fighter

RapShepard said:


> I wasn't alive for Virgil and DiBiase, can't speak on that. But HBK working for JBL was called dumb back then, but even in that story HBK was still employed by WWE in kayfabe. Working for JBL was an extra job to recoup his life savings. That's very different from Wardlow supposedly having no AEW deal at all.


AEW does have a very different business model compared to WWE in regards to free agents. They bring them in all the time and have them wrestle for titles. I don't think it is a stretch that a guy is working on a pay per appearance for AEW and MJF is his main source of income. I do agree that the story could be explained more. Why does Wardlow need the money? What is stopping him from just signing a AEW contract?

It would actually be pretty easy to explain in a promo. Wardlow signed a contract with MJF initially because he needed the money, but didn't read it though. There is a clause that states that any assets that Wardlow acquires in AEW are the property of MJF. That was hinted at with the backstage segment about handing over the TNT title if Wardlow wins it. So Wardlow hasn't signed a AEW deal because he would have to give all that money to MJF. Once he can end his deal with MJF, he will sign with AEW.


----------



## RapShepard

Prized Fighter said:


> AEW does have a very different business model compared to WWE in regards to free agents. They bring them in all the time and have them wrestle for titles. I don't think it is a stretch that a guy is working on a pay per appearance for AEW and MJF is his main source of income. I do agree that the story could be explained more. Why does Wardlow need the money? What is stopping him from just signing a AEW contract?
> 
> It would actually be pretty easy to explain in a promo. Wardlow signed a contract with MJF initially because he needed the money, but didn't read it though. There is a clause that states that any assets that Wardlow acquires in AEW are the property of MJF. That was hinted at with the backstage segment about handing over the TNT title if Wardlow wins it. So Wardlow hasn't signed a AEW deal because he would have to give all that money to MJF. Once he can end his deal with MJF, he will sign with AEW.


I mean yeah, but how many free agents have got a roster member page like Wardlow. It's just a real stretch to sell him as not having an official deal with AEW. 

It's one of those things that happen in stories where explaining one plot hole type thing just creates a different plot hole type thing lol.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DUSTY 74 said:


> Or the plot device 1:01 to Ole Wardog getting himself Fired possibly beaten down ( disappear till the right moment ) then be announced as Wardlow is Now ALL ELITE after of course FIRST delivering a few POWERBOMBS to the Pinnacle


It's still a get more guys on the PPV match, but the Wardlow/MJF plot device plays into this match. Not sure which direction they take this as there is a bunch of ways it could play out but...

Wardlow winning the FOTR and giving the title shot away to MJF would set up Sammy VS MJF for the TNT title. What if Wardlow costs Max the title VS Sammy who he kayfabe f'n despises ? Could be on purpose or accidental. Or what if Punk prevents Wardlow from helping Max win and it leads to the split between MJF and Wardlow in the post match.


----------



## TD Stinger

RapShepard said:


> The whole Wardlow isn't signed to AEW he's signed only to MJF, just makes no sense.


I've made this point before. Like, I understand WHAT is happening. MJF owns Wardlow so Wardlow wants to fight back but can't because he's under contract to MJF. Makes sense.

But something that's been missing for me in this story is WHY is this the case? How exactly did MJF come to basically own Wardlow? In storyline, was Wardlow poor so he sold his soul to the Devil to survive? I vaguely remember them mentioning something like that.

All in all, I'm not saying the storyline is ruined without that information. But, I do think that info would help provide some background and world building as to exactly why Wardlow serves MJF in the 1st place.


----------



## RapShepard

TD Stinger said:


> I've made this point before. Like, I understand WHAT is happening. MJF owns Wardlow so Wardlow wants to fight back but can't because he's under contract to MJF. Makes sense.
> 
> But something that's been missing for me in this story is WHY is this the case? How exactly did MJF come to basically own Wardlow? In storyline, was Wardlow poor so he sold his soul to the Devil to survive? I vaguely remember them mentioning something like that.
> 
> All in all, I'm not saying the storyline is ruined without that information. But, I do think that info would help provide some background and world building as to exactly why Wardlow serves MJF in the 1st place.


Story definitely isn't ruined. My own armchair booker I think something like "when MJF saw Tony had signed me, he told me he'd pay me double/triple what Tony did if I watched his back and helped him get to the top". Now there's no weird he's not sign to AEW snafu. And you also have a very logical reason for why he hasn't just clocked MJF, "the pay is phenomenal". Then whenever he turns on MJF, a simple "well I renegotiated a new deal with Tony and your money is chump change now" explains why he's finally over the disrespect.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

First match in an ice cold title feud is a Texas Death Match because?....


----------



## Dr. Middy

You know, what if the "free agent" is Cody? 

Now that would be a way to really go heel.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Scuba Steve said:


> It's still a get more guys on the PPV match, but the Wardlow/MJF plot device plays into this match. Not sure which direction they take this as there is a bunch of ways it could play out but...
> 
> Wardlow winning the FOTR and giving the title shot away to MJF would set up Sammy VS MJF for the TNT title. What if Wardlow costs Max the title VS Sammy who he kayfabe f'n despises ? Could be on purpose or accidental. Or what if Punk prevents Wardlow from helping Max win and it leads to the split between MJF and Wardlow in the post match.


Yeah absolutely Scube I didn’t intend that as a “got ya” response probably should’ve started without the ‘or’ my intention was simply to bring attention back to where we may be heading storyline wise based on the popcorn trail they like to dispense at times throughout the history of there promo’s especially MJF’s ..because of course this match is a gets more talent on the show “gimmick” but its also a now an established gimmick that will likely remain annually regardless of where were headed w this particular story… i just think whoever qualifiers are at the moment whether it be Juice Robinson or whomever there just diversions not who’s ultimately winning it but we will see


----------



## DUSTY 74

Dr. Middy said:


> You know, what if the "free agent" is Cody?
> 
> Now that would be a way to really go heel.


----------



## Scuba Steve

DUSTY 74 said:


> Yeah absolutely Scube I didn’t intend that as a “got ya” response probably should’ve started without the ‘or’ my intention was simply to bring attention back to where we may be heading storyline wise based on the popcorn trail they like to dispense at times throughout the history of there promo’s especially MJF’s ..because of course this match is a gets more talent on the show “gimmick” but its also a now an established gimmick that will likely remain annually regardless of where were headed w this particular story… i just think whoever qualifiers are at the moment whether it be Juice Robinson or whomever there just diversions not who’s ultimately winning it but we will see


Your fine, maybe the tone in which I wrote that in came across wrong. 

Currently seems that everyone not named Wardlow in the match will be fodder but they can still get their shit in and made to look strong in defeat. But I can't see at this time a better story than giving Wardlow his moment and capitalizing on that story.


----------



## bdon

thorn123 said:


> I know people are underwhelmed by Archer, but I am a Huge fan - ever since he repeatedly stole the show in TNA.
> 
> I know hangman will win, as he should, but Archer is legit and will help hangmans reign (which has been a little underwhelming). PPV quality Match.


I love Lance. He’s probably my favorite “character” on the show, but he has been geeked out far too many times for him to be getting a World Title shot at random. Just another bland mini-feud to keep Page occupied, because they don’t have any actually story to tell for him.

Can you say, “Tramsitional champion wearing a prop”…?


----------



## DUSTY 74

Scuba Steve said:


> Your fine, maybe the tone in which I wrote that in came across wrong.
> 
> Currently seems that everyone not named Wardlow in the match will be fodder but they can still get their shit in and made to look strong in defeat. But I can't see at this time a better story than giving Wardlow his moment and capitalizing on that story.


No Its all good 😉i don‘t take things personal just making sure I didn’t send the wrong impression in the way i worded that 
i typically just get caught up in the thought at the moment I’m putting forward wrestling wise and post it 😂


----------



## Not Lying

Should be a good episode to Archer/Page and start building for Revolution.
ME will be a solid TV main event nnd good win for the champ. I'm going with not who'll be the free agent, so that's cool, but he'll win. 

I guess we can see MJF/Wardlow + Punk segment

Build towards Darby/Sammy/Andrade

IC - Maybe break-up and do Jericho/Hager vs PnP

Build towards Rosa/DMD

Gotta go something with Cole if they plan on having challenge Page next.


----------



## Erik.

Page/Archer is gonna bang. 

Should be a good show.


----------



## Mister Sinister

The most dramatic thing that could happen is if Shane McMahon walks out on Dynamite and says he has been given control to create the show he wants.


----------



## Geeee

I know some people hate it but I really like how Tony Khan hypes up these shows. Even if the result is disappointing, it is still fun to speculate.

And if you're a hater and you think the debut is disappointing, you get the opportunity to call Tony "Jacksonville Dixie" or whatever. Seems like a win/win.


----------



## bdon

The Definition of Technician said:


> Should be a good episode to Archer/Page and start building for Revolution.
> ME will be a solid TV main event nnd good win for the champ. I'm going with not who'll be the free agent, so that's cool, but he'll win.
> 
> I guess we can see MJF/Wardlow + Punk segment
> 
> Build towards Darby/Sammy/Andrade
> 
> IC - Maybe break-up and do Jericho/Hager vs PnP
> 
> Build towards Rosa/DMD
> 
> *Gotta go something with Cole if they plan on having challenge Page next.*


And they continue to remind the audience that Adam Page is NOT an important character in the grand scheme of things with another shitty, heatless “feud”; this time against the weakest PPV main event opponent to date.


----------



## Oracle

Geeee said:


> I know some people hate it but I really like how Tony Khan hypes up these shows. Even if the result is disappointing, it is still fun to speculate.
> 
> And if you're a hater and you think the debut is disappointing, you get the opportunity to call Tony "Jacksonville Dixie" or whatever. Seems like a win/win.


Correct any sort of promoter would do this for his business and if it falls flat who cares? he's still got eyeballs on the product.


----------



## just_one

if the huge annoucement is just a wrester than no way its Wyatt. there is no way he´s debuting like that without a gimmick.

i actually thought that the huge annoucement was Dynamite going to Mondays for the next two weeks as a test thing


----------



## Dizzie

GNKenny said:


> First match in an ice cold title feud is a Texas Death Match because?....


Laaaaazy booking, that the reason.

Also another inner circle meeting, it feels like this is about the 4th time they have these clear the air meetings, aew sure like to beat things to death and is just makes the pay off's become underwhelming, abit like the eventual wardlow/mjf split with the drawn out will he wont he turn endless saga


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

There might actually be two new people debuting considering Isaiah Kassidy's mystery opponent.


----------



## Prized Fighter

There are still only two matches announced for tomorrow. I will assume that the Hangman vs Archer match is longer (25+ minutes). There isn't even a women's match announced.


----------



## PG Punk

thorn123 said:


> I actually think their last 5 episodes of tv have been there best ever … opinions eh


The Maxwell Jacob Friedman/CM Punk program is one of the best feuds I've ever seen. Both wrestlers are amazing on the mic and inside the ring. MJF is one of the greatest heels I've ever seen, and Punk's babyface character is the perfect balance to MJF's vitriol. MJF is going to be a superstar.


----------



## rbl85

The good news with the debut is that people are not going to be mad it's not Punk XD


----------



## Geert Wilders

Tony’s way to get people to watch is to give us debuts. 

At this rate he’ll be hiring half of the industry.


----------



## Mr316

The way Tony Khan is hyping the debut, I believe it has to be Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Prized Fighter

So this is where Dynamite is tomorrow. Pretty cool looking building.


----------



## La Parka

Geert Wilders said:


> Tony’s way to get people to watch is to give us debuts.
> 
> At this rate he’ll be hiring half of the industry.


Eventually WWE will run outta people to fire and AEW may have to rely on putting on a good card for two hours!


----------



## Cult03

PG Punk said:


> The Maxwell Jacob Friedman/CM Punk program is one of the best feuds I've ever seen. Both wrestlers are amazing on the mic and inside the ring. MJF is one of the greatest heels I've ever seen, and Punk's babyface character is the perfect balance to MJF's vitriol. MJF is going to be a superstar.


They spent weeks with lazy cheap heat and pops insulting or praising the city they were in. This feud should be way better than it has been


----------



## Prosper

La Parka said:


> Eventually WWE will run outta people to fire and AEW may have to rely on putting on a good card for two hours!


They already do


----------



## DammitChrist

I think the debut tomorrow night will either be Keith Lee or Juice Robinson.



Mr316 said:


> The way Tony Khan is hyping the debut, I believe it has to be Jeff Hardy.


Wait, I thought Jeff Hardy had 2 more months left in his no-compete clause. Did he somehow end up dealing with only 30 days instead? 

Don't get me wrong, I'd still be hyped to see Jeff too!


----------



## deadcool

Could it be Bray Wyatt that debuts today during Dynamite?


----------



## Erik.

Geert Wilders said:


> Tony’s way to get people to watch is to give us debuts.
> 
> At this rate he’ll be hiring half of the industry.


Promoter promotes show with unpredictability. 

Damn them promoters.


----------



## Cult03

Erik. said:


> Promoter promotes show with unpredictability.
> 
> Damn them promoters.


You have to admit, this is his only way of getting people talking about AEW. Who might show up this week is his only promotion.


----------



## Erik.

Cult03 said:


> You have to admit, this is his only way of getting people talking about AEW. Who might show up this week is his only promotion.


There are plenty of wrestling fans talking about AEW. Regardless of debuts.

There's a reason this is the most active section on the forum and 3/4s of the threads aren't discussing debutants.


----------



## borklaser2021

"Yesterday, AEW star Matt Hardy teased that Tony Khan had bought out the rest of Jeff Hardy’s 90 day noncompete clause, suggesting Hardy could be the surprise signee. "


----------



## Mr316

Tony Khan keep saying it’s a huge name. Keith Lee is a great talent but not a huge name. He hasn’t done anything significant in the business yet. Jeff Hardy is a huge name, Wyatt would be a huge name.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

It's gonna be Keith Lee, guys. Now I don't want any bellyachin, ya hear?

Looks like a good show, but I'm surprised so few matches are announced.


----------



## MaseMan

Random thought: Not really a debut, but I'm wondering if this is the week where Julia finally turns on the Varsity Blonds. She's been showing slightly more attitude on the YouTube shows. My wife (who is more of a casual viewer) has even been asking, "Has she turned yet?"


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Tony Khan keep saying it’s a huge name. Keith Lee is a great talent but not a huge name. He hasn’t done anything significant in the business yet. Jeff Hardy is a huge name, Wyatt would be a huge name.


Depends on one's perception. 

Khan's opinion is different to yours. As is yours different to mine, vice versa. 

Khan may believe that in the wrestling world in 2022, as a free agent, Keith Lee is a huge name. 

Personally, I couldn't care less about Khan's use of words. I'd be excited to see Keith Lee debut tonight. I'd be excited to see Wyatt debut. I'd be excited to see Swerve debut. I'd be excited to see Hardy debut.

Nothing beats unpredictability in wrestling and nothing beats the feeling of excitement.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Erik. said:


> Depends on one's perception.
> 
> Khan's opinion is different to yours. As is yours different to mine, vice versa.
> 
> Khan may believe that in the wrestling world in 2022, as a free agent, Keith Lee is a huge name.
> 
> Personally, I couldn't care less about Khan's use of words. I'd be excited to see Keith Lee debut tonight. I'd be excited to see Wyatt debut. I'd be excited to see Swerve debut. I'd be excited to see Hardy debut.
> 
> Nothing beats unpredictability in wrestling and nothing beats the feeling of excitement.


yeah - we already go Punk and Danielson - the rest is just fucking gravy baby


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491453366689763331

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Surprised nothing else has been announced as far as matches tonight, gonna be an unpredictable show.


----------



## Geeee

Cult03 said:


> You have to admit, this is his only way of getting people talking about AEW. Who might show up this week is his only promotion.


I feel like the Dynamite thread is routinely bigger every week than all the shows' threads combined*

*Citation needed


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Surprised nothing else has been announced as far as matches tonight, gonna be an unpredictable show.


Could be quite WWE promo heavy though.

MJF and Jericho promos will likely take up a bit of time.

Probably have a women's match and a Wardlow squash thrown in.

Hangman/Archer likely go 25 minutes.


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491453366689763331
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People always like to dunk on Christian as a signing but has anyone done less in AEW than Tony Nese?


----------



## 3venflow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491453317914185730


----------



## Erik.

Geeee said:


> People always like to dunk on Christian as a signing but has anyone done less in AEW than Tony Nese?


He's had 10 wrestling matches, including a TNT championship match.

I'd say there has been plenty of signings who have done less.


----------



## Gn1212

It surely can't be just someone like Keith Lee or Kross. They would downplay it a bit but instead they keep doubling down on it. I feel there will be multiple surprises today. Could see Keith, Kross and some others join in one go.


----------



## rbl85

Gn1212 said:


> It surely can't be just someone like Keith Lee or Kross. They would downplay it a bit but instead they keep doubling down on it. I feel there will be multiple surprises today. Could see Keith, Kross and some others join in one go.


Lee was crazy over during a Survivor Series, WWE could have done so much more with him


----------



## Mr316

Feels like Tony wasn’t happy at all with last week’s ratings. Big shake up coming?


----------



## Erik.




----------



## FrankieDs316

The surprise is not going to be someone under a 90 day non compete clause from WWE, unless Tony Khan is will to challenge that in court.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Mr316 said:


> Feels like Tony wasn’t happy at all with last week’s ratings. Big shake up coming?


Time to put the belt on Glacier.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Could be quite WWE promo heavy though.
> 
> MJF and Jericho promos will likely take up a bit of time.
> 
> Probably have a women's match and a Wardlow squash thrown in.
> 
> Hangman/Archer likely go 25 minutes.


They've been doing a lot of that lately. I love me a good promo segment, but they gotta get back to half the card being bangers. I want muh workrate lol. Should be a good show either way.


----------



## Prosper

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah - we already go Punk and Danielson - the rest is just fucking gravy baby


Exactly lol to add to that we got:

Punk
Bryan
Miro
Black
Moxley
Cole


The Briscoes, Toni Storm, & Ember Moon are needed but other than that Keith Lee, Kross, Jeff Hardy, etc. I'm not gonna be mad at Tony for not signing. If they sign then as you said its all gravy cuz we already got the turkey and the rest of the Thanksgiving dinner. No matter who signs it'll be hard to look at it as a disappointment from my POV. I'm guessing Keith Lee though.


----------



## MaseMan

My guess is this will be a fairly angle heavy show with less wrestling. Revolution is just a few weeks away and they have to get some matchups established.


----------



## MEMS

Prosper said:


> They've been doing a lot of that lately. I love me a good promo segment, but they gotta get back to half the card being bangers. I want muh workrate lol. Should be a good show either way.


Don’t think it will qualify as a banger but the title match will get like 30 minutes and be fun.


----------



## 3venflow

Bryan Alvarez said he thinks there's going to be two surprises. I just hope one is the Briscoes.


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491489850226319362
Zarian is a really credible source here. He is being ambiguous though.


----------



## 3venflow

Zarian is implying there that someone is jumping from one company to another with no 'in between' period. Interesting. If it's Jay White or Will Ospreay, I'll mark the fuck out - but it'd have to be done in a way that doesn't damage the AEW/NJPW relationship.


----------



## rbl85

Tony said "free agent" right ?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491489850226319362
> Zarian is a really credible source here. He is being ambiguous though.


Well. Hiroshi Tanahashi coined the term but that's obviously not happening. So I got nothing.


----------



## Erik.

I must admit - I wonder if AEW and WWE perhaps came to some agreement on Mustapha Ali?


----------



## Prized Fighter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491483339336962049
Also....


----------



## omaroo

I get people are hyped about a debuts or debuts.

But when alot of roster is not used well and limited air time with such a huge roster then why does anyone think the new signings will be booked better?

Me being a pessimist sure. But I want hit storylines lines and angles along with quality wrestling every week. Surely not too much to ask.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Bah Gawd, it's Strong Browman!!!*


----------



## 3venflow

TK has confirmed that Hangman vs. Archer will be tonight's main event.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Haven’t been super thrilled with the Page/Archer program but I’m expecting the match to be a great fun main event.

The potential debut interests me less. Outside of CM Punk, it feels like when debuts are hyped up they’re generally underwhelming with how much they get hyped, where the surprise debuts are usually top tier moments. So I’m keeping my expectations pretty low here. I’m expecting someone I don’t really know. Doubt there’s anything earth shattering. I mean, there’s really no free agent that’ll be a bigger debut than guys like Punk and Bryan. Unless Khan managed to get Cena, but that chance is so slim. So slim that even Adam Cole would look fat next to it.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

omaroo said:


> I get people are hyped about a debuts or debuts.
> 
> *But when alot of roster is not used* well and limited air time with such a huge roster then why does anyone think the new signings will be booked better?
> 
> Me being a pessimist sure. But I want hit storylines lines and angles along with quality wrestling every week. Surely not too much to ask.


Who isn’t being used well? 

I’m not saying it’s nobody but Andre the Giant would be booked to go over that many wrestlers if it is on an episode of Superstars in the 1980s.


----------



## Prosper

omaroo said:


> I get people are hyped about a debuts or debuts.
> 
> But when alot of roster is not used well and limited air time with such a huge roster then why does anyone think the new signings will be booked better?
> 
> Me being a pessimist sure. But I want hit storylines lines and angles along with quality wrestling every week. Surely not too much to ask.


I think most AEW fans at this point are happy with the rotation of talent. Keeps things fresh. If you’re a fan who likes to see all your favorite guys every week, then I can see how it would be frustrating to see them get limited air time, but on the other end of the spectrum there are fans like myself that want that rotation because I’m always intrigued or interested when I see a guy who hasn’t been spammed on TV for weeks on end. If we saw Black's entrance/finisher every week it would get old quick. I used to be a Rollins fan and I can’t stand the guy at this point because he’s literally on TV every week doing the same shit. In AEW I also thought that Bryan was on TV way too much wrestling every week when he came in, they’ve slowed down on that now which is good. He took like 3 weeks off and now people are pumped for the Moxley feud.

The new signings that AEW have brought in have been booked fine IMO, it’s just that everyone can’t be a champion or be getting a high level push at the same time, but if you look at the last 2 years a lot of guys have gotten pushes especially the homegrown talent. I don’t think anyone is really lacking in TV time except for the lower card guys, everyone else is rotated pretty well outside of guys like PAC who is always in the UK or Butcher who is always injured. Then you have guys like Brian Cage who are on the way out or guys like Jake Hager who no one cares for. Who else that we care about doesn’t get TV time? Who isn’t being rotated enough? Not saying that Tony shouldn’t slow down with the meaningless signings (guys like Nese, Jay Lethal and Serpentico aren’t needed), but its good to have all this talent because when guys like Omega/Mox/Miro are out then they can easily replace them.


----------



## Prosper

Adam Cole really is getting that title shot at Revolution isn't he?


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay narrowing down my final picks for today on who Tony Khan signed who would be considered somewhat a big deal.

1st choice: Jeff Hardy ( i think the red herrings about him not being able to appear yet, likely just false)
2nd choice: Samoa Joe (a candidate who most have forgotten about who still has a last chance to showcase something)
3rd choice: Braun Strowman or Bray Wyatt


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Adam Cole really is getting that title shot at Revolution isn't he?


It seemed pretty obvious over the last few months as he was racking up those wins.

Page goes over Cole though.

And then I imagine we may get Cole/Omega.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jay White would be absolutely insane but I definitely don't see that happening. 

Keith Lee is my guess


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> It seemed pretty obvious over the last few months as he was racking up those wins.
> 
> Page goes over Cole though.
> 
> And then I imagine we may get Cole/Omega.


Yeah I was holding out for my boy Malakai Black lol but it's all good, should be a good match regardless with a great undercard. We'll probably get Mox/Bryan, Sammy/Darby/Andrade, and Punk/Cody possibly with Rosa/Baker as well so its fine.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Yeah I was holding out for my boy Malakai Black lol but it's all good, should be a good match regardless with a great undercard. We'll probably get Mox/Bryan, Sammy/Darby/Andrade, and Punk/Cody possibly with Rosa/Baker as well so its fine.


Perhaps even MJF/Wardlow too.

Though I imagine it'll most likely be Wardlow/Spears squash.

Revolution will be great either way.


----------



## Mr316

Only 2 matches announced. I feel like there’s something really major happenning tonight.


----------



## TD Stinger

I say this not knowing if they'll announce some stuff last minute, but I do wonder if tonight's format is a bit of an experiment. They only have 2 matches announced and the rest are segments. AEW has been criticized in the past for announcing everything on the show in advance, in the sense that it can remove some of the unpredictability from the show and if some of the matches don't look interesting, why announce them?

I think we could see some different stuff from AEW tonight. Different doesn't mean better, but we'll see how it plays out.



Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491489850226319362
> Zarian is a really credible source here. He is being ambiguous though.


So, playing along with this, let's take this and assume this is no former WWE guys who are now current free agents. So no Keith, Jeff, Kross, etc. Also, as far as NJPW goes, most of them are in the middle of a tour right now. All of the main ones except for Ospreay & White.

So if that's the case, you take out any WWE Free Agents, I mean it would have to be someone like an Ospreay or a White for this not to feel like a bit of a dud, right? I mean outside of guys like them, who are the guys below them? Like, I think it would be cool to see someone like Jonathan Gresham for example but I don't think that would be worthy of the hype for the last week.

I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Perhaps even MJF/Wardlow too.
> 
> Though I imagine it'll most likely be Wardlow/Spears squash.
> 
> Revolution will be great either way.


If they book MJF/Wardlow, I'd hope it ends in a DQ, neither guy should be losing. 

And Cole is gonna be taking some big L's if he faces Hangman and Omega back to back, but I always saw him as being a mid-card guy with the occasional main event title shot in AEW anyway.


----------



## Mr316

Who?? 😂😂😂


----------



## DammitChrist

Prosper said:


> Exactly lol to add to that we got:
> 
> Punk
> Bryan
> Miro
> Black
> Moxley
> Cole
> 
> 
> The Briscoes, Toni Storm, & Ember Moon are needed but other than that Keith Lee, Kross, Jeff Hardy, etc. I'm not gonna be mad at Tony for not signing. If they sign then as you said its all gravy cuz we already got the turkey and the rest of the Thanksgiving dinner. No matter who signs it'll be hard to look at it as a disappointment from my POV. I'm guessing Keith Lee though.


I'd also throw in Christian Cage, Ruby Soho, and even Andrade El Idolo in there from this past year as well 

I do believe that it's possible that any of the likes of Samoa Joe, Johnny Gargano, Juice Robinson, Shane Strickland (aka Isaiah Scott), Mia Yim, and Tegan Nox could possibly join too.

I obviously do NOT expect all of them to join. 

However, they're also realistic options too (even if some of them just show up as freelancers). 

This is obviously without including the occasional NJPW names too making surprise appearances.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> If they book MJF/Wardlow, I'd hope it ends in a DQ, neither guy should be losing.
> 
> And Cole is gonna be taking some big L's if he faces Hangman and Omega back to back, but I always saw him as being a mid-card guy with the occasional main event title shot in AEW anyway.


Wait, I just remembered that Wardlow is going to be in the Face of the Revolution Ladder Match anyway - so scrap that.


----------



## Geeee

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 116511
> 
> Who?? 😂😂😂


From a quick Google search, she was Zayda Ramier in NXT...which didn't help me either LOL


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 116511
> 
> Who?? 😂😂😂


AQA is dope, to be fair.

Believe she was called Zayda Ramier when she was in NXT and got a surprise win over Toni Storm.

Not sure this match will be the best show case for her though with it being up against Jade.


----------



## Mr316

Geeee said:


> From a quick Google search, she was Zayda Ramier in NXT...which didn't help me either LOL


“best free agent”😂😂😂


----------



## DammitChrist

omaroo said:


> I get people are hyped about a debuts or debuts.
> 
> But when alot of roster is not used well and limited air time with such a huge roster then why does anyone think the new signings will be booked better?
> 
> Me being a pessimist sure. But I want hit storylines lines and angles along with quality wrestling every week. Surely not too much to ask.


In all fairness, the incoming debutants can just replace some of the card talents (usually in the lower card) whose contracts are expiring soon; so the roster wouldn't really be more bloated if someone like Tony Nese can replace a guy like Peter Avalon (for example).

However, if one of the next debuts is a NJPW name who's still signed, then it doesn't really affect AEW's roster at all since it won't be full-time 

They do have a big roster, but I faith that they'll find a way to showcase most of them and keep those talents satisfied.


----------



## 3venflow

The open challenge deal works well for the TBS Title because they currently don't have enough credible challengers for two titles.

Zayda was only in NXT for a cup of coffee and is still pretty inexperienced, but promising. She was trained by Booker T.

BTW Tony: the best 'free agent available' is Tessa Blanchard


----------



## Mr316

Tony Khan is hyping the match as if Trish Stratus in her prime was making her AEW debut. Tony has gone insane.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Tony Khan is hyping the match as if Trish Stratus in her prime was making her AEW debut. Tony has gone insane.


No he isn't

😂

Stop being so dramatic.


----------



## RiverFenix

Slamming the door makes me think Jeff Hardy - given WWE tried to bring him back according to reports. White and Osprey don't have heat with NJPW to want to slam door behind them. All other released WWE talent would gladly have not been released in first place and thous would happily go back. 

I'd absolutely mark for a Steven Regal in-ring return and run.


----------



## TD Stinger

AQA (formerly Zayda Ramier in NXT) was trained by Booker T and was signed early last year to WWE. I believe she said she ended up being medically disqualified for performing for WWE. But, nice to see her get some shine here.

She's still young but she can do some cool high flying stuff, like a Shooting Star Press.

Now, TK calling her the "best FA available" is laughable. But, I'll make a prediction now. I'll bet after Jade beats AQA, this leads to an Ember Moon/Athena debut.


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> No he isn't
> 
> 😂
> 
> Stop being so dramatic.


I’m feeling dramatic tonight. Let me be!


----------



## DammitChrist

Prosper said:


> Adam Cole really is getting that title shot at Revolution isn't he?


Yea, Adam Cole just claimed that he'll pretty much be the next challenger in his promo on Rampage last Friday.

Edit:

I'm behind on here atm 😂


----------



## Erik.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491549599844253702
Serena has been the best women on the roster for a while now and this suits her character tremendously.


----------



## Mr316

This card is quickly turning into an absolute borefest. Holy shit.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The surprise will be Okada, you all owe me a thumbs up if it is.


----------



## Prosper

Looking like a segment heavy kind of show tonight for sure. If there 2 good debuts, a nice MJF/Punk segment, with a dope main event to end it then I'm happy.


----------



## Erik.

Prosper said:


> Looking like a segment heavy kind of show tonight for sure. If there 2 good debuts, a nice MJF/Punk segment, with a dope main event to end it then I'm happy.


TWO womens matches on Dynamite.

Unheard of.

They tend to draw really well tbh so will be interesting.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> TWO womens matches on Dynamite.
> 
> Unheard of.
> 
> They tend to draw really well tbh so will be interesting.


I love that they have been showcasing Serena Deeb so much lately. She's getting vignettes every week much like Miro does so they definitely see a lot in her.

Hopefully she wins the rubber match against Shida and challenges Thunder Rosa for the title after she beats Britt at Revolution. You would think that's the most logical path for her right now.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> TWO womens matches on Dynamite.
> 
> Unheard of.
> 
> *They tend to draw really well *tbh so will be interesting.


Not really, i mean depend on who's on.


----------



## DammitChrist

TD Stinger said:


> AQA (formerly Zayda Ramier in NXT) was trained by Booker T and was signed early last year to WWE. I believe she said she ended up being medically disqualified for performing for WWE. But, nice to see her get some shine here.
> 
> She's still young but she can do some cool high flying stuff, like a Shooting Star Press.
> 
> Now, TK calling her the "best FA available" is laughable. But, I'll make a prediction now. I'll bet after Jade beats AQA, this leads to an Ember Moon/Athena debut.


If there is a female debut tonight and it's not Athena (aka Ember Moon), maybe Toni Storm could save AQA (aka Zayda Ramier) from a further beatdown by Jade Cargill after the squash.

It could be a way of coming full circle with Toni showing some respect as a babyface this time to the lowcarder/jobber who got the upset victory on her last year on NXT.

Plus, they wouldn't even need to do Toni vs Jade (or even Athena vs Jade) right away. They could just tease that match for several months later down the road.

That's IF there is a woman making her debut tonight though.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> Not really, i mean depend on who's on.


I thought the women tend to do well ratings wise.

As in, they don't tend to see many viewers tune out and keep it relatively steady?


----------



## Geeee

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491549599844253702
> Serena has been the best women on the roster for a while now and this suits her character tremendously.


I hope it's Julia Hart because she's funny right now


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## DammitChrist

Anyway, here are my list of realistic debutants tonight from most likely to least likely:

1. Keith Lee
2. Samoa Joe
3. Jeff Hardy (IF he somehow got 30 days)
4. Jay White
5. Will Ospreay
6. Juice Robinson
7. Briscoe Brothers
8. Jonathan Gresham
9. Josh Alexander

Edit:

It WON'T be a huge star like The Rock, John Cena, or Batista btw.

I'm just saying this now because I don't want some of you to feel disappointed with such big expectations


----------



## Whoanma

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 116511
> 
> Who?? 😂😂😂


The best free agent available? Dear lord…


----------



## Erik.

Geeee said:


> I hope it's Julia Hart because she's funny right now


If she competes against Varsity Blonds wishes, it could work.

But I personally hope to see someone like Megan Bayne debut.


----------



## RiverFenix

Athena was a Booker T school wrestler right? Maybe that is why AQA is booked in the match with Jade.


----------



## RiverFenix

Serena's "Professor's Challenge" will need a few rookie squashes before she is 1-2-3 Kid-esque upset.


----------



## Erik.

AEW about to get limitless.


----------



## Gn1212

Yeah, Keith is confirmed. Hopefully he won't be the only surprise because him alone is underwhelming af.


----------



## El Hammerstone

Erik. said:


> If she competes against Varsity Blonds wishes, it could work.
> 
> But I personally hope to see someone like Megan Bayne debut.


That would be a mistake; you need to run with this challenge for at least a few weeks to show that other girls can't last the 5 minutes before debuting someone that looks like this, if anything, someone like Megan Bayne should be the end game for something like this.


----------



## Erik.

El Hammerstone said:


> That would be a mistake; you need to run with this challenge for at least a few weeks to show that other girls can't last the 5 minutes before debuting someone that looks like this, if anything, someone like Megan Bayne should be the end game for something like this.


Megan Baynes whole AEW career so far is losing to the more experienced women. She isn't going to be anything special, but she has a decent look that could draw eyes to someone as good as Serena.

Serena Deeb dismantling rookies, especially ones that look like this is good.

Eventually leading to Kayla Rossi's Dynamite debut and getting the upset win. That's their star.


----------



## Erik.

Gn1212 said:


> Yeah, Keith is confirmed. Hopefully he won't be the only surprise because him alone is underwhelming af.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Erik. said:


> If she competes against Varsity Blonds wishes, it could work.
> 
> But I personally hope to see someone like Megan Bayne debut.


I would like Kayla Rossi, but they wouldn´t debut her with a loss...


----------



## 3venflow

It won't be Okada, he was in Saitama wrestling for New Japan earlier.

I actually love the Serena Deeb rookie thing. Serena is incredible and leaning into this professor persona works.


----------



## Prosper

Kayla Rossi has a great look, hopefully she’s broken away from Joey Janela soon. I’d like to see Marina Shafir accept this challenge too and put up a fight, she’s been awesome on DARK, could use some better entrance music though.


----------



## La Parka

Prosper said:


> They already do


Yeah that main event the other week with orange Cassidy and Cole hugging was fire.

Same with Nyla and Soho the next week!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491544879066923012
*I was hoping for Athena, but this will do for now.*


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> I thought the women tend to do well ratings wise.
> 
> As in, they don't tend to see many viewers tune out and keep it relatively steady?


Not really but like i said it depend on which women are on, what are the segments before and after....


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Keith Lee would be garbage, hopefully its anybody except that worthless unmarketable fat piece of shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Killer Kross sucks but would at least be better than Keith Lee


----------



## MaseMan

With all this talk of debuts, seems like everyone has already forgotten about the biggest star of all who just debuted last week...









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

Gn1212 said:


> Yeah, Keith is confirmed. Hopefully he won't be the only surprise because him alone is underwhelming af.


Where did you see that ?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

MaseMan said:


> With all this talk of debuts, seems like everyone has already forgotten about the biggest star of all who just debuted last week...
> View attachment 116515
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


It's The Count from Sesame Street 😂


----------



## Gn1212

rbl85 said:


> Where did you see that ?


SRS. It's unclear if he's the only one though.
There is speculation that there will be another proper "Forbidden Door" surprise. 
I would have my eye on the main event.


----------



## ProjectGargano

With how big the AEW roster is now, guys like Tony Nese or Jake Atlas, who were signed recently, never have been on Dynamite.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Gn1212 said:


> Yeah, Keith is confirmed. Hopefully he won't be the only surprise because him alone is underwhelming af.


Hopefully not because Keith Lee is garbage and pretty much the WORST of the names that were "rumored" by the clowns writing the dirtshirts


----------



## DUSTY 74

Switchblade attacking Hangman would finally put some spotlight on the WORLD TITLE SCENE


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

ProjectGargano said:


> With how big the AEW roster is now, guys like Tony Nese or Jake Atlas, who were signed recently, never have been on Dynamite.


They need to stop signing worthless jobbers! Its bad enough they just signed The Count from Sesame Street! 😂

Signing a worthless jobber like Keith Lee would be a waste!


----------



## Oracle

Personally have no care to for Keith Lee not my cup of tea


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

DUSTY 74 said:


> Switchblade attacking Hangman would finally put some spotlight on the WORLD TITLE SCENE


Jay White is a excellent example of a big signing through the forbidden door! 

Hopefully its Jay White!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

There's two debuts tonight, Jay White and Keith Lee. 

Bank your money on it.


----------



## MaseMan

I like Jay White, but is he actually known by most US wrestling fans? 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik.

MaseMan said:


> With all this talk of debuts, seems like everyone has already forgotten about the biggest star of all who just debuted last week...
> View attachment 116515
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


That's because he debuted the week before.


----------



## rbl85

ProjectGargano said:


> With how big the AEW roster is now, guys like Tony Nese or Jake Atlas, who were signed recently, never have been on Dynamite.


Atlas fucked up his knee during his first match.


----------



## rbl85

MaseMan said:


> I like Jay White, but is he actually known by most US wrestling fans?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


If you know Okada then you have to know White


----------



## MaseMan

Erik. said:


> That's because he debuted the week before.


Good call. Everything kind of bleeds together for me these days. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee

Erik. said:


>


Man it would be awesome if everyone is thinking these WWE guys and then it's either Jay White or Will Ospreay. Obviously, not as much initial hype as a Jeff Hardy but doing 100x better work in 2022.


----------



## Tell it like it is

Whoever it is or are, i'm sure there will be bitching and moaning from a few in here.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

A Texas Death Match does sound badass.


----------



## Prosper

La Parka said:


> Yeah that main event the other week with orange Cassidy and Cole hugging was fire.
> 
> Same with Nyla and Soho the next week!


Lol yeah just ignore everything else that they’ve run in the last 2 years over the course of 2 hours


----------



## rbl85

I thought White still have a few years on his contract ?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312

If it's Keith lee.................SMH! 

So many guys not being used and they're going to sign this jobber


----------



## Prosper

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> If it's Keith lee.................SMH!
> 
> So many guys not being used and they're going to sign this jobber


Who’s not being used?


----------



## Geeee

rbl85 said:


> I thought White still have a few years on his contract ?


TBF Jon Moxley works both AEW and NJPW. Granted, I don't know if Jay White has as much leverage as Moxley.


----------



## La Parka

Prosper said:


> Lol yeah just ignore everything else that they’ve run in the last 2 years over the course of 2 hours


My point was they’d have to rely on having a full card and you replied that they already do this. Both of my examples showcased instances where they clearly weren’t running a good full card. Could you point out a time where AEW ran a full card that had people engaged from start to finish? And how common is this? From my point of view there’s 1 hour of good TV on a very good episode of dynamite. Where do you see them consistently putting out full 2 hour great cards?


----------



## Erik.

La Parka said:


> My point was they’d have to rely on having a full card and you replied that they already do this. Both of my examples showcased instances where they clearly weren’t running a good full card. Could you point out a time where AEW ran a full card that had people engaged from start to finish? And how common is this? From my point of view there’s 1 hour of good TV on a very good episode of dynamite. Where do you see them consistently putting out full 2 hour great cards?


That's never happened in the history of 2 hour wrestling shows though.


----------



## La Parka

Erik. said:


> That's never happened in the history of 2 hour wrestling shows though.


Well you’ve only watched AEW, so I can see why you’d feel that way.


----------



## Erik.

La Parka said:


> Well you’ve only watched AEW, so I can see why you’d feel that way.


I was watching Raw before you were even born.


----------



## La Parka

Erik. said:


> I was watching Raw before you were even born.


Raw wasn’t a thing before I was born.

Nice try though.


----------



## Mr316

MaseMan said:


> I like Jay White, but is he actually known by most US wrestling fans?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Nope.


----------



## Mr316

Tell it like it is said:


> Whoever it is or are, i'm sure there will be bitching and moaning from a few in here.


And you can blame Tony Khan for that. The guy hyped tonight’s surprise as if The Rock is debuting.


----------



## Cult03

3venflow said:


> Bryan Alvarez said he thinks there's going to be two surprises. I just hope one is the Briscoes.


If the Briscoes get signed after them removing Kendrick for what he said, I'll be very surprised.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> And you can blame Tony Khan for that. The guy hyped tonight’s surprise as if The Rock is debuting.


I mean, he didn't at all, did he?

Unless I missed a tweet that said one of the greatest of all time is debuting tonight.

Looks to me like another case of people getting their hopes up on a few buzz words. Tut tut.

People never learn.


----------



## KrysRaw1

Isn't Keith Lee from Texas I'm just saying although not a bad signing it would be really disappointing considering this is so much hype and it will be so laughable if it's some random Joker from Japan that a lot of people are talking about here on this website


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> I mean, he didn't at all, did he?
> 
> Unless I missed a tweet that said one of the greatest of all time is debuting tonight.


Are you serious? He did interviews all week saying it’s a HUGE debut and only a handful in the company knows who it is. I mean, do you really need to hide that well a Keith Lee or Jay White debut? Tony Khan is talking like Undertaker is showing up tonight.


----------



## rbl85

Erik. said:


> I mean, he didn't at all, did he?
> 
> Unless I missed a tweet that said one of the greatest of all time is debuting tonight.
> 
> Looks to me like another case of people getting their hopes up on a few buzz words. Tut tut.
> 
> People never learn.


People are getting their hopes up because they want to be able to bitch about it


----------



## BestInTheWorld22

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> If it's Keith lee.................SMH!
> 
> So many guys not being used and they're going to sign this jobber


keith lee is trash and not a big signing, typical TK


----------



## Skermac

im not interested in psge/archer, but i do look fowsrd to Jade, she is hot


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Are you serious? He did interviews all week saying it’s a HUGE debut and only a handful in the company knows who it is. I mean, do you really need to hide that well a Keith Lee or Jay White debut? Tony Khan is talking like Undertaker is showing up tonight.


And who's to say that to Khan these aren't huge debuts?

These are two talents who slot straight into the main event scene. That's pretty huge.

Again, YOU have oversold yourself. Not Tony Khan.


----------



## Erik.

rbl85 said:


> People are getting their hopes up because they want to be able to bitch about it


It looks that way.

I'm going to be angry and write on a forum about it if John Cena and The Rock dont show up as a two man power trip.


----------



## Mr316

rbl85 said:


> People are getting their hopes up because they want to be able to bitch about it


Fact is, you AEW marks are lowering your expectations in fear that Tony will under deliver. Tony hyped this debut like hell all week. It’s his job now to deliver.


----------



## RapShepard

Just finished Halo Infinite, bout to take out these brats and see who these debuts are.


----------



## 3venflow

Fightful saying Keith Lee has signed and is coming in 'imminently'. I guess he's one of the surprises, unless they have someone else in mind and save him for another week.

Wardlow vs. The Blade is also booked.


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> And who's to say that to Khan these aren't huge debuts?
> 
> These are two talents who slot straight into the main event scene. That's pretty huge.
> 
> Again, YOU have oversold yourself. Not Tony Khan.


Keith Lee and Jay White are not huge debut. Jay White was literally on a show called Impact which no one watches. Keith Lee did nothing in WWE. If it’s one of these two guys, Tony only comes off as desperate for ratings.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Keith Lee and Jay White are not huge debut. Jay White was literally on a show called Impact which no one watches. Keith Lee did nothing in WWE. If it’s one of these two guys, Tony only comes off as desperate for ratings.


Why aren't they huge debuts?

Because you said so?


----------



## PavelGaborik

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Killer Kross sucks but would at least be better than Keith Lee


Lee is significantly better than Kross, who is pretty shit in the ring..


----------



## rbl85

Mr316 said:


> Keith Lee and Jay White are not huge debut. Jay White was literally on a show called Impact which no one watches. Keith Lee did nothing in WWE. If it’s one of these two guys, Tony only comes off as desperate for ratings.


How many people watch NJPW ?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mr316 said:


> Keith Lee and Jay White are not huge debut. Jay White was literally on a show called Impact which no one watches. Keith Lee did nothing in WWE. If it’s one of these two guys, Tony only comes off as desperate for ratings.


Jay White is fucking awesome and would be a huge get, I don't give a fuck if he appeared on Impact for a few shows.


----------



## ABH-22

The fact Tony Khan is saying about the forbidden door makes me think it must mean White or Ospreay


----------



## Mr316

Erik. said:


> Why aren't they huge debuts?
> 
> Because you said so?


Because they simply aren’t. Holy shit.


----------



## Mr316

PavelGaborik said:


> Jay White is fucking awesome and would be a huge get, I don't give a fuck if he appeared on Impact for a few shows.


Not a huge surprise though.


----------



## 3venflow

Give me White or Ospreay over ANY WWE wrestler. A+ workers, charismatic, star qualities that can be built on, and not rehashed content from the Fed. I don't expect either any time soon though. Ospreay is the best around right now in the ring.


----------



## Araragi

It's Switchblade or bust for me.


----------



## rbl85

Mr316 said:


> Not a huge surprise though.


So only ex-WWE main eventers would be huge surprise ?


----------



## Geeee

At the end of the day, the debuts have to do stuff in AEW. Someone like Shane McMahon would be a huge shock but then he's gonna do shit work in AEW, with a potential of sabotaging the company. Whereas, someone less known like a Jay White is gonna get less of an initial reaction but will do main event-quality work in AEW.


----------



## Mr316

rbl85 said:


> So only ex-WWE main eventers would be huge surprise ?


Someone who drew big money.


----------



## Cult03

rbl85 said:


> People are getting their hopes up because they want to be able to bitch about it


I disagree. TK is hyping this up almost as much as he hyped up Christian. He hasn't said it will change the industry but he's definitely hyping this up as someone huge.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## RapShepard

Just remember I correctly predicted the surprises were *___*, *____*, and , *__*


----------



## Cult03

PavelGaborik said:


> Lee is significantly better than Kross, who is pretty shit in the ring..


Lee sounds like he is reading large words from a script when he talks. Keith Lee can do more moves (unnecessarily) but wrestling is about more than that. Kross is a better pro wrestler, Lee is better at doing moves.


----------



## Teemu™

Aight, time for this shit show again.


----------



## Erik.

Mr316 said:


> Because they simply aren’t. Holy shit.


Because YOU said so.

Got it, expert.


----------



## Erik.

Teemu™ said:


> Aight, time for this shit show again.


Oh look who it is.

The guy who hates AEW, tuning in to a show he doesn't like on his lonely nights to shit on it.

Total normal behaviour.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Love that AEW has been mixing it up a bit more lately with the opening segment (instead of just being matches all the time, they've been doing quite a bit of both).


----------



## RapShepard

Opening Promo!!! They're learning how to do proper North American pro wrestling right from the people up north.


----------



## Whoanma

Tully.


----------



## Cosmo77

if you dont like it dont watch


----------



## DUSTY 74

This sets up nicely for a Punk flanked by The Briscoes moment


----------



## RapShepard

Making Wardlow carry the cutouts is good heel shit


----------



## Geeee

Spears already half a bottle in. Very professional


----------



## Teemu™

I'll give AEW credit. The episode starts with a storyline promo segment, instead of a pointless match between two nobodies I've never heard. I'm engaged, we're off to a good start. This is how you open an episode of a pro wrestling TV show.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Spears gets his own intro? That should never happen.


----------



## 3venflow

I prefer a hot match to open. 🙄


----------



## RapShepard

Cosmo77 said:


> if you dont like it dont watch


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Teemu™

Good stuff.


----------



## RapShepard

Taz and Excalibur need to be the Dynamite commentators. Jr and Tony are ass


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol this is such a WWE type segment


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*JR burying the stupid shit that happens on this show will never get old.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491578750303096832*


----------



## Derek30

HAAHAHA MJF


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Randy Lahey

Lol is that MJF’s real girlfriend?


----------



## izhack111

Wtf


----------



## Geeee

MJF has that taste for buxom Ren fest tavern wenches


----------



## One Shed

Opening with a classic over the top heel celebration. Very good.


----------



## Teemu™

Randy Lahey said:


> Lol this is such a WWE type segment


Exactly, and that's why it's good.


----------



## 3venflow

7 minutes on entrances. Maybe they have signed Shane... as the new booker.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Araxen

Jesus, imagine when he wins the AEW world title. lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Bring out the Briscoes please.


----------



## RapShepard

MJF straddles the line of great heel and bland well.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I’m not gonna lie, I fucking hate this horseshit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## imscotthALLIN

Tony really wants to sell t-shirts. Shirts and surprises, that’s it.


----------



## Teemu™

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m not gonna lie, I fucking hate this horseshit.


Hey, if you don't like it, don't watch it.


----------



## 3venflow

I like how Punk's music didn't play. Makes it feel a little more organic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

That's not Jay and Mark.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*CM Punk obviously listens to the Cornette podcast LMAO. *


----------



## FrankenTodd

IT’S STING!!!![emoji146][emoji146][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey

Punk is morphing into George Carlin with his current look


----------



## Araxen

If Wardlow turns, the pop is going to be insane!


----------



## DUSTY 74

Wardlow the new free agent signing 💥😜


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## FrankenTodd

Sting with a BAT. 

This episode already paid for itself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy

MJF would be a great heel in WWE.


----------



## 3venflow

Ahh so the debutant will partner with Punk.


----------



## Araxen

Punk and Danhausen vs FTR!!


----------



## RapShepard

Punk's partner better not be Keith Lee or imma tell black Twitter to start a shit storm [emoji23]


----------



## The XL 2

I'm very critical of AEW but they have a huge star in the making in Wardlow and they're doing a pretty good job with it.


----------



## La Parka

not a bad start.

Little long but MJF needed to open the show after the win last week.


----------



## Teemu™

Punk shouldn't just automatically get his win back. It's lame if he does. That's WWE style 50/50 booking.


----------



## French Connection

I don't want a CM Punk vs MJF rematch so early !


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great opening segment. Sets up two matches tonight from the sound of it (Wardlow, and the Punk/Mystery Partner vs. FTR). Awesome stuff, makes me want to actually stay tuned in.

Andrade El Idolo... not so much but I'll stick around and see what's up with this.

Edit: Though I'll say, I don't want a rematch yet between Punk and MJF.


----------



## Geeee

Everyone trying to bug me on my phone during the opening segment. So annoying lol


----------



## Cult03

Good promo. The embarrassing an uprising talent like Wardlow is something people would normally blow up about if it occurred in the other company.

Also Sting is not just someone’s lacky. That’s an embarrassing use of an absolute wrestling superstar


----------



## elo

A 15 minute promo to start the show to setup a match for Rampage(?) or is this tag live tonight? Hmmmmmmmm....Tony trying the WWE formula.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whats with that cutout of MJF hugging CM Punk? 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

That shit was too long. Good start just cut it down a bit.


----------



## Mr316

Great great start!


----------



## Teemu™

The XL 2 said:


> I'm very critical of AEW but they have a huge star in the making in Wardlow and they're doing a pretty good job with it.


Unfortunately, the AEW fans will turn on him immediately because he's tall, and he has muscles and testosterone, so the fans can't self-insert.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491472842411712515


----------



## ImpactFan

I expect multiple debuts tonight...


----------



## Boldgerg

Teemu™ said:


> Unfortunately, the AEW fans will turn on him immediately because he's tall, and he has muscles and testosterone, so the fans can't self-insert.


Yawn.


----------



## 3venflow

My spidey senses say Joe and Punk team up.

Are they really going from one talky segment to another?


----------



## Whoanma

Mainboy said:


> MJF would be a great heel in WWE.


He already is.


----------



## epfou1

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Cody is in the back seething that someone has a better entrance than him


----------



## Geeee

If they do an MJF vs Punk rematch, MJF should win totally clean


----------



## Randy Lahey

Lot of interview segments tonight


----------



## Boldgerg

Andrade...

Quick, change the channel.


----------



## One Shed

Good heel segment but no way should the rematch happen soon.

Oh, Andrade is next? Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Randy Lahey

This Andrade v Darby segment is so bizarre and out of place


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Most painful segment of the year? Andrade has zero going for him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*What's the point of Andrade's manager if you're going to make him continue to cut bad promos anyway?*


----------



## La Parka

Andrade makes Sting and Darby sound like prime rock on the mic.


----------



## ImpactFan

I know who's Punk's Partner........ Rohit Raju 😂😂


----------



## PavelGaborik

Teemu™ said:


> Unfortunately, the AEW fans will turn on him immediately because he's tall, and he has muscles and testosterone, so the fans can't self-insert.


You are absolutely unbearable.


----------



## 3venflow

Blade is all by himself, that's strange.


----------



## Oracle

He's such a flop Andrade


----------



## El Hammerstone

Can someone please translate what the fuck Andrade just said?


----------



## Mr316

3venflow said:


> My spidey senses say Joe and Punk team up.
> 
> Are they really going from one talky segment to another?


That would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Geeee

So MJF set Wardlow up for a match against a heel.


----------



## Randy Lahey

So feeding Wardlow jobbers is a weekly thing I guess


----------



## DRose1994

I hate even seeing the HFO imagery on the titantron. Idek whos coming out yet and I’m like fuck


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Luigo

Wardlow is a star


----------



## La Parka

im all for Wardlow killing the gimp.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

The Blade looks like a jobber without The Butcher and The Bunny with him 😂


----------



## Araxen

Goldberg-type Wardlow chant!


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Wardlow in his best Fit Finlay attire.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Wardlow's theme sounds like Ryback's theme 😂


----------



## One Shed

I know this is an obscure reference but every time Andrade shows up, all I can think about is Mind Your Language


----------



## Whoanma

Randy Lahey said:


> So feeding Wardlow jobbers is a weekly thing I guess


----------



## Mr316

Samoa Joe teaming with Punk would be one hell of a moment.


----------



## RapShepard

The Legit Lioness said:


> *What's the point of Andrade's manager if you're going to make him continue to cut bad promos anyway?*


Can his manager even cut a good promo?


----------



## MEMS

Sick of people saying Wardlow is over. He's only over when they want him to kick Maxwell's ass.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RapShepard

MEMS said:


> Sick of people saying Wardlow is over. He's only over when they want him to kick Maxwell's ass.


And powerbombing people. What more do you need [emoji2379]


----------



## La Parka

RapShepard said:


> Can his manager even cut a good promo?


which one?

Vickie? Chavo? This guy?


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

Man, why the fuck is Wardlow selling to this jabrone right now. The crowd is giving him the Goldberg chants. He should be absolutely fucking destroying opponents like this. Bad booking, imo.


----------



## 3venflow

Wardlow's knee seems legit hurt?


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> which one?
> 
> Vickie? Chavo? This guy?


This guy


----------



## Boldgerg

Honestly, Wardlow literally has one of the best looks in wrestling history.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Wardlow has so much star potential, it’s actually good they haven’t squandered him yet. They need a big guy as champion asap.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Araxen

I hate how they are misusing Andrade. Is he going to job to Darby? lol The "feud" is so out of place.


----------



## El Hammerstone

The Legit Lioness said:


> *What's the point of Andrade's manager if you're going to make him continue to cut bad promos anyway?*


Seriously though, ahem...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Boldgerg said:


> Andrade...
> 
> Quick, change the channel.


Why is Andrade dressed like Dick Flair? 🤢


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cult03 said:


> Lee sounds like he is reading large words from a script when he talks. Keith Lee can do more moves (unnecessarily) but wrestling is about more than that. Kross is a better pro wrestler, Lee is better at doing moves.


Both are shit promos, give me the guy with the solid move set over the guy who moves like he's under water.

Huge pass on Kross for me.


----------



## Boldgerg

Wardlow selling like a king here.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Wardlow's knee seems legit hurt?


Let's hope it's just great selling


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm guessing Joe debuts to team with Punk.

Also, of all the matches to go through a commercial, not sure Wardlow vs. The Blade of all people needs to be one of them.


----------



## Cult03

PavelGaborik said:


> Both are shit promos, give me the guy with the solid move set over the guy who moves like he's under water.
> 
> Huge pass on Kross for me.


You should watch gymnastics instead of pro wrestling then


----------



## Geeee

The Blade > CM Punk confirmed


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Maybe John Morrison teams with CM Punk?


----------



## RapShepard

Boldgerg said:


> Honestly, Wardlow literally has one of the best looks in wrestling history.


In history eh that's an oversell. But he had a good look nonetheless. The singlet isn't it attire wise and the hair kinda goofy


----------



## PavelGaborik

Boldgerg said:


> Honestly, Wardlow literally has one of the best looks in wrestling history.


Every time I see him I have no idea how he slipped by Vince.


----------



## La Parka

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Maybe John Morrison teams with CM Punk?


lmao 

introducing CM Punks partner............. JOHNNY ELITE!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491582753845956611
@Two Sheds *now Danhausen is being paired with Darby and Sting because LOL face paint.*


RapShepard said:


> Can his manager even cut a good promo?


*I mean he's better than Andrade, which doesn't take much effort, but still. Alex not being used defeats the purpose of his existence.*


----------



## Araxen

AEW has done such a good job with build up with Wardlow.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491584287791058951


----------



## Boldgerg

Wardlow is absolutely over as fuck already.

Mega star incoming.


----------



## Whoanma

Khan breaking the forbidden door.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Too much offense from Blade but Wardlow is pretty damn over.


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491582753845956611
> @Two Sheds *now Danhausen is being paired with Darby and Sting because LOL face paint.
> 
> I mean he's better than Andrade, which doesn't take much effort, but still. Alex not being used defeats the purpose of his existence.*


I mean, I would much prefer that than with the clown car club.


----------



## La Parka

Wardlow the future


----------



## Araxen

Wardlow needs better music.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## 3venflow

Pepper Parks getting future endeavoured soon? Where was the HFO?


----------



## RapShepard

Pentagon deserves more, man is a great asshole sicko heel.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Hello friends, I can't sleep so here I am.

Hoping for a huge shock.


----------



## Araxen

Ugh....time to see who the true marks are when they sing this stupid song.


----------



## One Shed

Wardlow kills CM Punk but goes two segments with Blade?


----------



## TD Stinger

PENTAGON DARK BITCHES.

LETS GO.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This episode is very anti AEW. Very light on wrestling


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## La Parka

I hope this is the end of IC.


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Jericho looking good, he isn't fat anymore.


----------



## RapShepard

Jericho about to bore it up


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cult03 said:


> You should watch gymnastics instead of pro wrestling then


Or, I can enjoy the style of Wrestling I enjoy and not give a fuck about what random marks on the internet think about that. 

I like that idea more.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'm guessing 2nd hour is going to be pretty wrestling heavy, but should be matches with some meaning at least.

Enjoying the show so far quite a bit.


----------



## One Shed

TD Stinger said:


> PENTAGON DARK BITCHES.
> 
> LETS GO.


Remember when he came out looking like a boss for a week, lost to Cody, then they just dropped it?


----------



## 3venflow

Penta should join HoB. You have a beautiful storyline then of Fenix trying everything to win his bro back in a bloody feud.


----------



## elo

Randy Lahey said:


> This episode is very anti AEW. Very light on wrestling


It's Smackdown atm, think Tony got hurt by the low rating for the heavy wrestling last week so is going promo and hype heavy to front the show this week.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Samoa Joe, Jay White, Killer Kross and John Morrison are all great guesses! 😃

Screw Keith Lee though 🤢


----------



## One Shed

PavelGaborik said:


> Or, I can enjoy the style of Wrestling I enjoy and not give a fuck about what random marks on the internet think about that.
> 
> I like that idea more.


Good, so maybe he can too?


----------



## Chan Hung

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hello friends, I can't sleep so here I am.
> 
> Hoping for a huge shock.


Oh there will be some interesting moments coming today.


----------



## Geeee

Jericho heel turn?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jericho getting booed lol


----------



## La Parka

is Jericho suppose to be the face?


----------



## Chan Hung

Jericho lost a little weight?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 116521
> 
> View attachment 116522
> 
> View attachment 116520


So they were Punk's ninjas


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jericho looks a lot slimmer.


----------



## TD Stinger

Two Sheds said:


> Remember when he came out looking like a boss for a week, lost to Cody, then they just dropped it?


And Pentagon did his Arm Break Spot on Cody, and then Cody rolled him up with the bad arm to win.....

DAMN IT I WAS IN A GOOD MOOD.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Split the Inner Circle up! Jericho wants to split it up and he's right, it is time!


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho has filed for The Influencer nickname. Sounds like a heel persona to me.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Sammy two belts! 😂


----------



## El Hammerstone

Santana is underrated; if Andrade could talk like this, I'd likely give a shit


----------



## Cult03

PavelGaborik said:


> Or, I can enjoy the style of Wrestling I enjoy and not give a fuck about what random marks on the internet think about that.
> 
> I like that idea more.


That’s fair, but don’t try and downplay the importance of mic work and storytelling. How many moves someone can do does not make someone a good pro wrestler. Pro wrestling is all encompassing with the skills needed


----------



## Araxen

Does he have an ethernet cable around his neck?


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn thats a bad ass promo


----------



## Randy Lahey

I can see why Santana and Kingston are great together. Both great on the mic


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Inner Circle would be better as a trio tbh


----------



## Teemu™

"Remember that dead wrestler you all liked a lot? He was a friend of mine." - Chris Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn this is pretty good.


----------



## Cult03

Santana always had it. Their 4 pillars should be Santana, Wardlow, Hobbs and Bowens


----------



## Chip Chipperson

This is pretty good tbh.


----------



## La Parka

Hager gets paid for this lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Chan Hung said:


> Jericho lost a little weight?


Yeah, he does look better than he did at various points last year.


----------



## 3venflow

Jericho's turning here it feels like.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sammy wanted to laugh[emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## izhack111

Oh shit


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sammy is so weak on the mic. If he was better he’d be a star but he doesn’t have much authority in his voice


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

We already saw Homicide in AEW, and Hernandez just left Impact recently 🤔


----------



## La Parka

Best innercirlce segment in a long ass time.


----------



## French Connection

Heelish Jericho is on his Way !!!!


----------



## Geeee

This is probably Jericho's best segment in a year


----------



## RapShepard

But does anybody want them to work it out lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Everyone may thrive alone, but Hager, He will need to step up his game.


----------



## Chan Hung

This promo is more real and serious than anything ive seen from WWE this year.


----------



## Oracle

RapShepard said:


> But does anybody want them to work it out lol


No this should have happened months ago


----------



## One Shed

See what happens when Jericho does not act like a goof?


----------



## Araxen

Hager wrestling? lol


----------



## The XL 2

2 hot angles to start the show instead of a pointless 30 minute match. Good shit.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Cult03 said:


> That’s fair, but don’t try and downplay the importance of mic work and storytelling. How many moves someone can do does not make someone a good pro wrestler. Pro wrestling is all encompassing with the skills needed


I literally stated above that they're both poor mic workers, when I consider those things relatively equal, I put emphasis on their ability to work in the ring.

To me, Lee is significicantly better than Kross in that regard, I don't enjoy Kross' work and I never have.

Where on earth did I downplay either of those things?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Attitude Adjustment. John Cena confirmed 😉


----------



## DUSTY 74

SANTANA ALL IN ON BREAKING THAT 4TH WALL


----------



## Geeee

"Attitude Adjustment" Forbidden Door is John Cena confirmed


----------



## Randy Lahey

Too many shits lol…lose their impact if you say tioo many times


----------



## Teemu™

Good segment. Good episode so far.


----------



## kyledriver

Some excellent segments tonight. Oh shit bucks are on...

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111

It's Cena!


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> Best innercirlce segment in a long ass time.


That was bleh crowd didn't know who to back and it's just dragging on a thing nobody cares about


----------



## SAMCRO

They're clearly done with Inner Circle, why is Jericho threatening to remove them from The Inner Circle?


----------



## El Hammerstone

Best IC segment since...damn, I can't even recall


----------



## Chan Hung

DAMN, that was fucking WOW. Compare this shit to that Raw gameshow garbage that went on for 20 minutes to start the show LMFAO


----------



## SAMCRO

Holy shit JAY WHITE!


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Oh shit Jay White!


----------



## DRose1994

Rupongi Vice.. anyone know why they’re called that? Of course not, they never explained it. Something about Japan.

Another backstage interview, another interruption. More Adam Cole BS with best friends.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

izhack111 said:


> It's Cena!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## La Parka

the show was going so well....

and then the clown arrived to the arena.


----------



## 3venflow

YES YES YES, JAY FUCKIMG WHITE


----------



## One Shed

Annnnnd straight to the goofs


----------



## ImpactFan

Surprise #1: Jay White


----------



## Randy Lahey

JAY WHITE IS AWESOME!!! Please give him the mic


----------



## RainmakerV2

SWITCHBLADE LETS FUCKING GO


----------



## DUSTY 74

Shit just got REAL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

SWITCHBLADE!! 😃


----------



## DammitChrist

HOLY CRAP!!

IT'S JAY FUCKING WHITE!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

An exciting new talent for Tony Khan to throw into a faction. 🤣


----------



## Araxen

JAY FUCKING WHITE!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's just Jay White. This would have been hype months ago the week after he showed up on Impact.*


----------



## Chan Hung

As much as IC sucked for a long time, this is the best ive seen of them!


----------



## RapShepard

Two Sheds said:


> See what happens when Jericho does not act like a goof?


He still delivers a boring segment because he's washed and doing shit nobody but him wants to see.


----------



## Whoanma

The F*cks of Youth and BayBay.


----------



## DRose1994

I really can’t say I know who Jay White is.

Private Party would be more tolerable if they weren’t associated with this Hardy BS.


----------



## Teemu™

Who the fuck is that?


----------



## Trophies

Jay White been busy!


----------



## El Hammerstone

I love Jay White, but I was really hoping he'd be able to shine away from the clowns


----------



## Ham and Egger

KING SWITCH!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491588335764189189


----------



## RapShepard

The XL 2 said:


> 2 hot angles to start the show instead of a pointless 30 minute match. Good shit.


1 hot angle, crowd gave fuck all about Jericho's segment.


----------



## Luigo

Fuck yeah


----------



## Chan Hung

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's just Jay White.*


He has a pretty decent look, ill give him a chance. There's a bunch of hype for him. Maybe he can talk and isnt all flippy?


----------



## SAMCRO

Hotdiggity11 said:


> An exciting new talent for Tony Khan to throw into a faction. 🤣


Yeah unfortunately, in AEW you have to be in a huge fucking faction. Now Daniel Bryan is even starting one....


----------



## Araxen

DRose1994 said:


> I really can’t say I know who Jay White is.
> 
> Private Party would be more tolerable if they weren’t associated with this Hardy BS.


The entire HFO/AHFO angle should be put down ASAP. It is dragging down everyone that is in it.


----------



## Chan Hung

So Wait, this is where the BIG SURPRISE happens??


----------



## RainmakerV2

DRose1994 said:


> I really can’t say I know who Jay White is.
> 
> Private Party would be more tolerable if they weren’t associated with this Hardy BS.



The best in the world.


----------



## DUSTY 74

that aside weak ass shots by Cole & The Bucks in that seg lay your shit in BOYS


----------



## Randy Lahey

Jay White is the best English speaking talent outside AEW imo. He’s phenomenal charisma and mic for people not familiar with him. Very Conor McGregor energy


----------



## ImpactFan

Let's see what else we are getting tonight. We are just getting started, people are coming in, not only Jay White 😉


----------



## RapShepard

Haven't seen Jay White, have heard good shit though about him as a character. Sign me up as intrigued to get to know him.


----------



## SAMCRO

Chan Hung said:


> He has a pretty decent look, ill give him a chance. There's a bunch of hype for him. Maybe he can talk and isnt all flippy?


Yeah he's a great talker, and doesn't do any kind of flippy shit.


----------



## Luigo

I don’t usually watch other promotions but I did watch Jay White last year at wrestle kingdom and he made a huge fan with his match and promo so I’m very excited to see him finally in AEW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## MEMS

Jay White is phenomenal, but that was such a HORRIBLE debut. Beating up two jobbers in a backstage segment? Wow.


----------



## The XL 2

Let's hope Jay White isnt the big surprise. I'd have prefered Bam Neely or Mike Knox to that nobody.


----------



## One Shed

So they debut a guy most people do not know in a backstage segment with the goofs? Real nWo feeling that was...


----------



## DUSTY 74

Chan Hung said:


> So Wait, this is where the BIG SURPRISE happens??


Oh theres more to come …


----------



## Oracle

Jays going to be busy if he's doing NJPW AEW and Impact


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> Jay White is the best English speaking talent outside AEW imo. He’s phenomenal charisma and mic for people not familiar with him. Very Conor McGregor energy


Genuine question

Classic Conor or Current Conor?


----------



## elo

Jay White is still contracted to NJPW so that's not Tony's signing.


----------



## Chan Hung

Randy Lahey said:


> Jay White is the best English speaking talent outside AEW imo. He’s phenomenal charisma and mic for people not familiar with him. Very Conor McGregor energy


I'll give him a chance. He seems like potential. I thought it was OMEGA though at first


----------



## 3venflow

Jay and Kenny is the real power struggle storyline. Two Bullet Club leaders.


----------



## Ham and Egger

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah unfortunately, in AEW you have to be in a huge fucking faction. Now Daniel Bryan is even starting one....


Its the best way to get a lot of people on TV. With the amount of talent on the roster I don't mind if the roster is gang affiliated.


----------



## SAMCRO

Keith Lee!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jay is a gamechanging talent and needs to be booked as such.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Jay White is better off here in AEW with the Elite than teaming with Impact jobbers that arent even in the Bullet Club.


----------



## Trophies

HE’S HERE!


----------



## ImpactFan

Lol


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

Who the fuck is Jay White?


----------



## Boldgerg

Absolute meh.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Tony Khan blowing his load in the first hour?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Poor Hunter is going to lose his shit seeing Jay White in AEW


----------



## ImpactFan

Jay White > Keith Lee


----------



## izhack111

Oh no


----------



## DUSTY 74

DUSTY 74 said:


> Oh theres more to come …


----------



## RapShepard

Cool hopefully he doesn't fall the way of other big men.


----------



## Araragi

I mean at least they're finally doing something with Santana & Ortiz. So underutilized.

King Switch let's go!


----------



## kyledriver

What a fuxking episode!

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle

More excited about Jay White than Keith Fat Lee


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Mark Henry is wrestling now 😂


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

I don't remember Private Party being so much like the Street Profits. Am I misremembering?


----------



## Chan Hung

Keith Lee? FUCK YES. Let's Go.


----------



## Teemu™

Blaah.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X

well this sucks, hopefully Bearcat is just an AEW dark regular


----------



## ImpactFan

We are not done my friends


----------



## Luigo

Let’s fucking goooo


----------



## elo

Not Bearcat anymore? Sadge!

Welcome Keith!


----------



## French Connection

Jay white i say yes ... 
For lee meh.


----------



## Whoanma

The reverse Midas Touch is strong with the F*cks of Youth.


----------



## SAMCRO

Thank god he's not wearing an ugly singlet or a skirt, FUCK YOU VINCE!


----------



## Chan Hung

No Bearcat? LOL LOL


----------



## 3venflow

Muskoka ******* said:


> Who the fuck is Jay White?


One of the best pro wrestlers on earth.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Send out Cole


----------



## TD_DDT

Oh cool....


----------



## Randy Lahey

If Keith Lee is allowed to wrestle his old style he could be a star


----------



## Ham and Egger

3venflow said:


> Jay and Kenny is the real power struggle storyline. Two Bullet Club leaders.


No one wants to see Kenny vs Cole no more. 

Keith Lee!!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Oracle said:


> More excited about Jay White than Keith Fat Lee


Jay White > Mark Henry wannabe Keith Fat Lee


----------



## scshaastin

NXTs Revenge continues


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alright, cool red herring. Keith Lee is a better choice than Jay White in this situation. I'm not sure how this "slams The Forbidden Door shut" though. There's nothing controversial about this signing.*


----------



## RainmakerV2

So whos Punks partner?


----------



## Chris22

I've just never saw it with Keith Lee but good for him I guess...


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Keith Lee being free to go full cornball on TV is not what's best for his career


----------



## RapShepard

Did he gain weight?


----------



## SAMCRO

Thats right Vince just keep handing AEW top talent to use for their show, fucking idiot.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

scshaastin said:


> NXTs Revenge continues


I hope Triple H comes over!


----------



## One Shed

Keith is cool and all but a free agent is not a Forbidden Door signing.


----------



## ElTerrible

And we still got the Punk partner, though I think that will be Wardlow, but maybe TK is just blowing the whole load today.


----------



## PavelGaborik

_Now Cole can finally receive the manager role we were so disappointed he didn't get in the WWE._


----------



## Teemu™

RapShepard said:


> Did he gain weight?


Probably.


----------



## Luigo

That’s one big mother fucker


----------



## 3venflow

Holy fuck, how high did he go there.


----------



## Araxen

He looks like a poor man's Bob Sapp.


----------



## La Parka

he threw em like uncle phil


----------



## Geeee

I have not seen a better Beal than that


----------



## izhack111

Someone need to post the He's fat gif


----------



## Chan Hung

TBF, AEW needed a big fuck like Keith Lee. This over flippy little shits.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

The Bradleyest Beal E VAH!!!


----------



## Trophies

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Send out Cole


I was waiting for this gif lol


----------



## RapShepard

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jay White > Mark Henry wannabe Keith Fat Lee


What the fuck about Keith Lee is even remotely similar to Mark Henry besides being fat and black


----------



## DammitChrist

Chan Hung said:


> He has a pretty decent look, ill give him a chance. There's a bunch of hype for him. *Maybe he can talk and isnt all flippy?*


Trust me, he fits BOTH of those categories.

Plus, Jay White single-handedly sold out Madison Square Garden too


----------



## ThirdMan

RapShepard said:


> Did he gain weight?


Lost the singlet, so he's probably down a few pounds.


----------



## ImpactFan

Happy for the guy 
Not who I was expecting 
Got to admit: Crowd is going NUTS for him


----------



## Christopher Near

Ngl I'm more excited for Jay White


----------



## Whoanma

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Send out Cole


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## DUSTY 74

And still on deck …


----------



## WrestleFAQ

RapShepard said:


> Did he gain weight?


I was gonna say, he looks fatter than ever, but it's been so long maybe I just forgot how fat he is.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Lee is a damn star


----------



## Chris22

RapShepard said:


> Did he gain weight?


Sure looks like he did.


----------



## izhack111

Nice


----------



## Luigo

Absolutely 


WrestleFAQ said:


> I was gonna say, he looks fatter than ever, but it's been so long maybe I just forgot how fat he is.


better than being a skinny loser that looks weak


----------



## Chan Hung

He's fatter but least he has more energy, oh the IRONY


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Yes, Yes, Yes, i knew he was gonna show up, YES!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why does Keith Lee keep sniffing the air? Its like he is sniffing the farts coming from the marks in the crowd 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Send out Cole


I’d pop for the Bearcst to squash that little twig.


----------



## SAMCRO

He's definitely gained weight, his belly's hanging over his trunks way more than it did in WWE.


----------



## Mr316

RainmakerV2 said:


> So whos Punks partner?


Joe.


----------



## Oracle

This dude is fucking huge. 

Him and Doudrop must have ate a small building in catering


----------



## Trophies

Matt Hardy peaced out


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> Holy fuck, how high did he go there.


As fuck


----------



## La Parka

That botch was really bad


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Cool corkscrew, terribly botched setup.*


----------



## Randy Lahey

Keith Lee looks better here than anything he did in WWE.


----------



## Cult03

Trophies said:


> Matt Hardy peaced out


Stole his brothers gimmick


----------



## Oracle

Finish was pretty cool


----------



## Chan Hung

Nice finisher! Good Shit!


----------



## Cult03

Randy Lahey said:


> Keith Lee looks better here than anything he did in WWE.


Hahahahahaha he literally looked his best when walking to the ring because Lesnar put him over massively


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## La Parka

Randy Lahey said:


> Keith Lee looks better here than anything he did in WWE.


lol, cmon.

He was selling a move that was botched and looks a little bigger.

I like Lee but this is a silly comment.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Matt Hardy calling his brother to come help him save his fledgling career.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Tuned in to see the death match but I'm happy for Keith Lee, I hope he's healthy


----------



## izhack111

Good match from Lee


----------



## Boldgerg

Meh.


----------



## Randy Lahey

That’s how you book a monster big guy


----------



## ThirdMan

Happy for Keith Lee. Hopefully he's able to avoid getting Covid again, because that really did a number on his heart last time.


----------



## Not Lying

Welcome Fatboii  
Dominant debut, showed a lot but he has so much more.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

That Inner Circle segment was excellent. Santana's showing again how good on the mic he is. The whole segment was really well done, though Sammy was probably the weakest part.

Keith Lee is somewhat interesting, but not a great start for him imo.


----------



## RapShepard

WrestleFAQ said:


> I was gonna say, he looks fatter than ever, but it's been so long maybe I just forgot how fat he is.





Chris22 said:


> Sure looks like he did.


Yeah I'm not even trying to be an ass, because I'm excited to see him. But he looks heavier


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491591169767362562


----------



## Chan Hung

348 pounds? Wow Someone over 300 pounds in AEW


----------



## Ham and Egger

Does Tony have a blank checkbook? Everyone is showing up!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO

What an awkward thing to do after the match, have two skinny geeks make him stumble and fall outta the ring, then have him awkwardly and slowly make a comeback and then have him leave. Could they not just have him get the win and have him leave? Always gotta do something extra don't they?


----------



## Mr316

Keith Lee vs Miro would be incredible.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Show Team DMD so we can see some Jamie Hayter!


----------



## Chan Hung

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491591169767362562


HAHA thats actually fucking hilarious


----------



## MrMeeseeks

#BadNewsSanta said:


> That Inner Circle segment was excellent. Santana's showing again how good on the mic he is. The whole segment was really well done, though Sammy was probably the weakest part.
> 
> Keith Lee is somewhat interesting, but not a great start for him imo.


Lee was massively over with the crowd and looked incredibly strong


----------



## RainmakerV2

Keith Lee sucks balls.


----------



## RapShepard

Randy Lahey said:


> Keith Lee looks better here than anything he did in WWE.


Survivor Series, Rumble, and NXT title reigns shit on that theory


----------



## Geeee

I'm actually excited for Thunder Rosa vs Mercedes Martinez. Decent little build


----------



## Randy Lahey

Ham and Egger said:


> Does Tony have a blank checkbook? Everyone is showing up!!!!


Maybe buy some of these guys have no other options so the price is cheap


----------



## ImpactFan

Chan Hung said:


> 348 pounds? Wow Someone over 300 pounds in AEW


I wanna see Keith Lee vs Marko Stunt


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Is Keith Lee the bloke that was being so hyped?


----------



## Oracle

MrMeeseeks said:


> Lee was massively over with the crowd and looked incredibly strong


Anyone that debuts at first gets a pop lets wait a few weeks


----------



## Whoanma

More Sammy.


----------



## DRose1994

Great debut from Lee. Looked great and Isiah Cassidy was the perfect guy to bump around for him.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

RapShepard said:


> Did he gain weight?


He ate the last person to ask that question!
- Is what I would yell if this were all a movie. It’s not a movie, sadly…


----------



## Randy Lahey

Sammy needs more juice I think he should just bring Conti out with him


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> Keith Lee sucks balls.


Shakes head disapprovingly


----------



## Geeee

Chan Hung said:


> 348 pounds? Wow Someone over 300 pounds in AEW


Probably both of Bear Country over 300 but I guess they are not really featured


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> Does Tony have a blank checkbook? Everyone is showing up!!!!


Yep, He will sign another 10 before you know it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Randy Lahey said:


> That’s how you book a monster big guy


Lol really? it took him a while to beat a skinny 90 pound guy, then after the match the two skinny geeks made him stumble outta the ring, he eventually beat them up but that was a weak ass way to present a monster. The AEW bias is so ridiculous sometimes, people already acting as if he looked better there than he ever did in WWE....Sure beating 1 tiny guy in Private Party tops defeating Randy Orton on ppv and winning two titles on NXT...


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

First time watching live in a while. Sammy G building up his body. It's like he actually realizes his job includes being on TV 😱


----------



## DammitChrist

Chan Hung said:


> He has a pretty decent look, ill give him a chance. There's a bunch of hype for him. Maybe he can talk and isnt all flippy?





RapShepard said:


> Haven't seen Jay White, have heard good shit though about him as a character. Sign me up as intrigued to get to know him.


Off the top of my head, this really good promo from Jay White is a good first start 






This promo was moments after he BEAT Kazuchika Okada cleanly too in the G1 tournament in 2020.


----------



## ThirdMan

It feels like they haven't advertised the world title match much (if at all) tonight.


----------



## RainmakerV2

RapShepard said:


> Shakes head disapprovingly



ScottsteinerhesFAT.gif


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491589557615271943


----------



## Chan Hung

Geeee said:


> I'm actually excited for Thunder Rosa vs Mercedes Martinez. Decent little build


Same, cant wait~!!!

Tonight's been very good. This hour is better than all 3 hours of this past Raw.


----------



## Ham and Egger

There is never a dull moment when watching this show. We just finished the first hour and so much has happened! 🤯


----------



## ProjectGargano

Not even a hour passed and so many things already happened tonight lmao


----------



## justinkjones1993

I swear to God, if this company somehow signed Reigns, Charlotte or Corbin, everybody in this thread would be acting like they were prime Steve Austin.


----------



## 3venflow

Lee looked a bit too fat. Obviously he's a big chunky guy but he's bordering on dangerously obese there. Good enough debut but I'm 100x more hyped about Jay White.


----------



## Mr316

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491584287791058951


----------



## Randy Lahey

DammitChrist said:


> Off the top of my head, this really good promo from Jay White is a good first start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This promo was moments after he BEAT Kazuchika Okada cleanly too in the G1 tournament in 2020.


One of the best promos I’ve ever heard.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Yeah I'm not even trying to be an ass, because I'm excited to see him. But he looks heavier


Looks the same as he was on the main roster. 

He definitely was slimmer at times in NXT though


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> ScottsteinerhesFAT.gif


Okay let's stay on opinions and not facts


----------



## Geeee

This is now? I thought this would be on Rampage


----------



## MEMS

So great to see Lee in a place that will let him be him. Love it.


----------



## Chan Hung

Another debut here? LOL


----------



## izhack111

Good show so far!


----------



## varney

That Lee match...


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> Looks the same as he was on the main roster.
> 
> He definitely was slimmer at times in NXT though


Yeah like I said not even trying to be funny, but maybe the long absence made me forget.


----------



## DammitChrist

justinkjones1993 said:


> I swear to God, if this company somehow signed Reigns, Charlotte or Corbin, everybody in this thread would be acting like they were prime Steve Austin.


No, I'd only be hyped to see Charlotte Flair.

The other 2 names can go screw off and continue ruining Smackdown.


----------



## Whoanma

More Tully.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491591759159345153


----------



## 3venflow

Surely not three debuts in a row? I'd laugh if it's Danhausen.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Samoa joe??


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Punk with FTR? Jim Cornette is about to cream in his pajamas.


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> Looks the same as he was on the main roster.
> 
> He definitely was slimmer at times in NXT though


His belly was always covered on the main roster, hard to tell if he was this size on the main roster or not, i think he definitely put on more weight.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Samoa joe??


Holy shit if its Joe i'll mark the fuck out.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Wardlow?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491589557615271943


----------



## 3venflow

MOX!


----------



## izhack111

Must be Joe!


----------



## Chan Hung

top of hour? who will it be?


----------



## RainmakerV2

[QUOTJoe??
RapShepard, post: 79042568, member: 303050"]
Okay let's stay on opinions and not facts
[/QUOTE]

He needs to get back in the shape He was in on the indies.


----------



## Chan Hung

MOX? MEHHHHHHHHH


----------



## SAMCRO

Hey look Punk's original Shield idea comes to fruition minus Chris Hero and Rollins.


----------



## Teemu™

No Joe.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck. Was hoping for Joe.


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> His belly was always covered on the main roster, hard to tell if he was this size on the main roster or not, i think he definitely put on more weight.


You ain't hiding that gut lmao


----------



## RapShepard

This isn't a fucking debut, this FUCKING BAIT AND SWITCH ASS COMPANY


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Was half expecting Kingston, but this will do


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

It's Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeon Moxleeeeeeey! 😂


----------



## Luigo

Mox mox mox


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Chan Hung

Where does Bryan fit in this then??


----------



## Mr316

Fuck. I was 100% sure it was gonna be Joe. So Keith Lee is the big surprise? Lol


----------



## 3venflow

So, will we get Mox, Punk and Danielson in the ring together soon?


----------



## Randy Lahey

This is a star powered show tonight


----------



## Trophies

Punk and Mox…the Shield days lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

RapShepard said:


> This isn't a fucking debut, this FUCKING BAIT AND SWITCH ASS COMPANY


Who said it would be? Wtf


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Dean Ambrose is now All Elite! 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik

This doesn't really make any sense


----------



## Chip Chipperson

So the people were expecting Jeff Hardy and Samoa Joe instead they got Keith Lee and Moxley teaming with Punk.

Never change Dub...never change


----------



## izhack111

TK with the hype bait again LOL


----------



## Teemu™

Punk's tweet kinda ruined this for me lol. I was hoping for Joe.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Mox and Punk teaming. Epic. Good stuff.

Edit: By the way people, we already had two debuts tonight lol.


----------



## RapShepard

RainmakerV2 said:


> [QUOTJoe??
> RapShepard, post: 79042568, member: 303050"]
> Okay let's stay on opinions and not facts


He needs to get back in the shape He was in on the indies.[/QUOTE]Yeah he could stand to lose a good 20-30


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> You ain't hiding that gut lmao


No but a singlet definitely hides some of it. I still say he's put on more weight, he was moving significantly slower than he did on the main roster in WWE.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Lurker V2.0

Chan Hung said:


> DAMN, that was fucking WOW. Compare this shit to that Raw gameshow garbage that went on for 20 minutes to start the show LMFAO


This isn’t a dick measuring contest.


----------



## ProjectGargano

izhack111 said:


> TK with the bait hype again LOL


How? He debuted Keith Lee and Jay White. Y'all crazy


----------



## One Shed

Mox likes Punk more than Bryan.


----------



## Teemu™

So, no new debuts tonight anymore? That was it? I guess I can tune out. It was a fun episode, though! I will admit that.


----------



## elo

BTW, Matt Hardy leaving through the crowd was ART.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

CM Punk vs Perry Saturn 😂


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> This doesn't really make any sense


Not at fucking all. Moxley likes to do things solo too


----------



## Ham and Egger

MOX! Tony is a booking God. 🙌🏾


----------



## Borko

I couldn't care less about any of these former NXT guys. Fuck Tony Khan.


----------



## izhack111

ProjectGargano said:


> How? He debuted Keith Lee and Jay White. Y'all crazy


Who cares about them??


----------



## RapShepard

ProjectGargano said:


> Who said it would be? Wtf


YOU! Below 



ProjectGargano said:


> they definitely will be debuting somebody in the Punk match.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I think this show has been really good on storylines, surprises etc. 

Those bitching about casuals should love this style of show


----------



## SAMCRO

What happened in the first hour? i kinda got here right when Inner Circle was in the ring talking. Anything big happen before that?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Eddie Kingston would have made more sense, with them wining each others respect or something. Guess he's not fit yet.


----------



## ProjectGargano

izhack111 said:


> Who cares about them??


Almost everyone, except you


----------



## Cult03

Keith Lee signed the wrong contract. He signed the one that said All Elite instead of the one that says All You Can Eat


----------



## Trophies

Could have a debut after the Death Match…maybe Hangman’s next opponent.


----------



## French Connection

This is how AEW gonna ruin his tag division (and like TNA and WWE did). 
Having 2 big individuals names going over what they pretend to be the best tag team in the world.


----------



## 3venflow

My storyline OCD is asking why Mox would team with the guy who spoke to Eddie like he was dirt.


----------



## ProjectGargano

SAMCRO said:


> What happened in the first hour? i kinda got here right when Inner Circle was in the ring talking. Anything big happen?


Keith Lee and Jay White debuted, IC break up


----------



## Ham and Egger

GCW chants!


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> No but a singlet definitely hides some of it. I still say he's put on more weight, he was moving significantly slower than he did on the main roster in WWE.


I disagree. He looks absolutely massive there next to a 300 lber in Lashley, his singlet looks like its about to burst.

Seeing him against 170 lbers won't do his moon belly any favors.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> What happened in the first hour? i kinda got here right when Inner Circle was in the ring talking. Anything big happen before that?


MJF celebrated, Punk came out they both pulled Wardlows chain


----------



## One Shed

Cult03 said:


> Keith Lee signed the wrong contract. He signed the one that said All Elite instead of the one that says All You Can Eat


Signing one pays for the second.


----------



## Chan Hung

Damn. AEW's roster is starting to get stacked as fuck


----------



## A PG Attitude

It's easily explained by the respect Punk gave to Moxley in his promo when Mox took time off to go to rehab. Hes repaying the respect shown that night.


----------



## izhack111

ProjectGargano said:


> Almost everyone, except you


Lol! Most of the people dont even know who is Jay White


----------



## MEMS

Best Dynamite ever!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Dax Hardwood? Nah, that's Perry Saturn 😂


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Borko said:


> I couldn't care less about any of these former NXT guys. Fuck Tony Khan.


Cry more


----------



## Geeee

So, if Punk and Moxley win, Punk gets a rematch with MJF? A lot has happened in this show and I can't remember if that was the stip


----------



## DrEagles

Teemu™ said:


> So, no new debuts tonight anymore? That was it? I guess I can tune out. It was a fun episode, though! I will admit that.


Nobody cares yoshi mark


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> My storyline OCD is asking why Mox would team with the guy who spoke to Eddie like he was dirt.


Guess a realistic thing of you can like folk your friends don't like.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

MEMS said:


> So great to see Lee in a place that will let him be him. Love it.


Time will tell if this is a good thing


----------



## Mr316

I still feel we’re getting on more debut tonight.


----------



## Teemu™

DrEagles said:


> Nobody cares yoshi mark


I know.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Mr316 said:


> I still feel we’re getting on more debut tonight.


Yeah probably a woman this time


----------



## ProjectGargano

Mr316 said:


> I still feel we’re getting on more debut tonight.


Maybe Athena


----------



## Chan Hung

So: 

Cash WHEELER vs WHEELER Yuta? LOL


----------



## RapShepard

Geeee said:


> So, if Punk and Moxley win, Punk gets a rematch with MJF? A lot has happened in this show and I can't remember if that was the stip


If only they had a recap to refresh your brain 

But yes if Punk and Moxley win, Punk gets a rematch


----------



## DUSTY 74

I guess This is kinda like aew version of dusty & magnum vs the midnight express 🤷


----------



## RapShepard

Mr316 said:


> I still feel we’re getting on more debut tonight.


You better be right bucko!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

AEW announces new "developmental territory" called Wrestling Worker Enhancement (WWE)


As part of its aggressive growth strategy to overturn the professional wrestling monopoly, AEW has announced the formation of a “developmental” brand where the stars of tomorrow will learn the ropes, Wrestling Worker Enhancement (WWE). The Stamford-based developmental organization will is a...




www.kayfabenews.com


----------



## Geeee

I think that's the first time Mox has done a topé that looked cool


----------



## La Parka

Real good match so far.

Mox actually wrestling a bit here.


----------



## Randy Lahey

The best thing about this show so far is no women’s segments to throw off momentum,

It’s been non-stop consistent surprises angles or action.

I bet this show does great ratings


----------



## One Shed

RapShepard said:


> If only they had a recap to refresh your brain
> 
> But yes if Punk and Moxley win, Punk gets a rematch


It is funny how one show does something useful 100x more than anyone wants and the other does it exactly never.


----------



## 3venflow

I'd not complain if FTR upset them here. The Bucks beat Mox/Eddie and Jericho/MJF and I thought it was cool how they portrayed 'real' tag teams as being able to beat singles stars.


----------



## Chan Hung

Ham and Egger said:


> GCW chants!


WHO? WHAT? LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Yeah probably a woman this time


They already announced somebody that is going up against Jade.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Randy Lahey said:


> The best thing about this show so far is no women’s segments to throw off momentum,
> 
> It’s been non-stop consistent surprises angles or action.
> 
> I bet this show does great ratings


It will have 2 women's matches next


----------



## itsbeenawhile

The flow of this match is so fuckin weird


----------



## La Parka

La Parka said:


> Real good match so far.
> 
> Mox actually wrestling a bit here.


i jinxed it.

well it was a good few mins.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Damn all the big spots are picture n picture


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Happy to see Keith Lee. Genuinely a wasted talent in WWE. Don't know why they did him so dirty. He did put on a little weight but keep in mind he's been hurt and also released. He hasn't wrestled in a minute so he's a little out of ring shape. Still a great addition. Especially when so many people complain how physically small a lot of the roster is. Keith Lee is a physically intimidating presence.


----------



## Randy Lahey

ProjectGargano said:


> It will have 2 women's matches next


Burying them in the 2nd hour is at least a good thing


----------



## Geeee

Randy Lahey said:


> Damn all the big spots are picture n picture


I hate when they do that


----------



## Lurker V2.0

Randy Lahey said:


> I think this show has been really good on storylines, surprises etc.
> 
> Those bitching about casuals should love this style of show


Who is Jay White? Otherwise entertaining.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I expect FTR to win bc it’s too soon to do a Punk/MJF rematch


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Damn guess it wasn't much of a surprise after all, I called Keith Lee and Jay White


----------



## PavelGaborik

So is Jay White actually signed or is he just here for a little while as part of the New Japan partnership


----------



## Borko

MrMeeseeks said:


> Cry more


You are such a funny guy. I love AEW from day 1 and this is the first time I have said anything negative about the company or Khan. So use your brilliant comedy skills on someone else.


----------



## TD Stinger

Trophies said:


> Could have a debut after the Death Match…maybe Hangman’s next opponent.


If I had to guess, Cole will attack Hangman after the match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Okay, this match is too fucking long. Wrap it up.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Why is that fan holding up a sign of Road Dogg's face? 💀


----------



## Mr316

This is a great tag match


----------



## 3venflow

Punk is one of the best sellers in the biz.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Jay White is awesome. That beard though is pretty bad.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Jay White looks like a jacked up Shia Labeouf


----------



## TD Stinger

PavelGaborik said:


> So is Jay White actually signed or is he just here for a little while as part of the New Japan partnership


I would assume that, like he is with Impact, he'll work on and off for AEW while signed to NJPW since he can't be in Japan at the moment.


----------



## elo

Mox working this like he's Jungle Boy, what a babyface.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

PavelGaborik said:


> So is Jay White actually signed or is he just here for a little while as part of the New Japan partnership


"Through the forbidden door and is slamming it shut" 

Perhaps Jay White truly is now All Elite!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jay White is awesome. That beard though is pretty bad.


White got that Master Splinter beard going on. 😂


----------



## Geeee

This match actually kinda fire


----------



## RapShepard

Punk can withstand some shit in AEW lol


----------



## 3venflow

They had me with that near fall.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Borko said:


> You are such a funny guy. I love AEW from day 1 and this is the first time I have said anything negative about the company or Khan. So use your brilliant comedy skills on someone else.


Want a tissue? Seems like you need one


----------



## Randy Lahey

This has been a great match!


----------



## PavelGaborik

TD Stinger said:


> I would assume that, like he is with Impact, he'll work on and off for AEW while signed to NJPW since he can't be in Japan at the moment.


That would be incredibly underwhelming.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is that fan holding up a sign of Road Dogg's face? 💀


Is that Road Dogg??? Lmao I been tryna get a good look for the last 30 minutes


----------



## RapShepard

Modern wrestling gets way too false finish happy


----------



## Chan Hung

Bryan to distract Mox, right?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Is Aubrey retarded?


----------



## Geeee

itsbeenawhile said:


> Is that Road Dogg??? Lmao I been tryna get a good look for the last 30 minutes


I don't think it's Road Dogg but it does look like him lol


----------



## izhack111

Good match!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

itsbeenawhile said:


> Is that Road Dogg??? Lmao I been tryna get a good look for the last 30 minutes


I think! 

I hope hes not gonna be All Elite creatively 😬 

Fine if hes there as a mentor like Billy Gunn and Sting though


----------



## Trophies

This match is gettting stupid lmao


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Whats Shia Lebouf doing in AEW


----------



## FrankenTodd

Tully putting in that work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Excellent tag match. Great stuff.


----------



## RapShepard

Fucking Christ that was over booked and made FTR look even worse for losing to a thrown together team.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

AEW is pretty awesome tonight!


----------



## Randy Lahey

This is one of the best tag matches I’ve seen in forever


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Match was ok but felt like an overbooked WWE type mess.


----------



## Oracle

What the fuck was that ending


----------



## La Parka

ugh.

MJF and Punk is too damn soon and FTR really could've used that win.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whats a AQA? 😂


----------



## izhack111

This is too much


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If you have long hair and a beard, wrestling companies will hire you.


----------



## Chan Hung

Was that a botch or on purpose? LOL

Good match. Little too long. But overall good.


----------



## ThirdMan

After Ryback and Heyman's mishaps years, ago, Punk should know better than to try to hit his finisher on a manager.


----------



## RapShepard

That was definitely out of the WWE "eh fuck established tag teams" handbook lol


----------



## Luigo

Awesome match!


----------



## Geeee

Did Tony just reference Booker T "Hulk Hogan we coming for you...."


----------



## 3venflow

Punk's getting his W back at Revolution.


----------



## Trophies

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Whats a AQA? 😂


I was about to ask the same damn question lol


----------



## RapShepard

La Parka said:


> ugh.
> 
> MJF and Punk is too damn soon and FTR really could've used that win.


Hey just being in the ring with Moxley and Punk is a rub for FTR


----------



## TD Stinger

Match was clunky and a little overbooked but enjoyed the spectacle of it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

PavelGaborik said:


> Is Aubrey retarded?



It’s basically a rule you don’t enforce standard tag team rules and get eternally distracted. 😂


----------



## elo

FTR are just too happy to job in matches they really shouldn't, but well MJF v Punk II is going to be interference free with Punk getting to pick the stip so will be interesting to see who Tony books to win this time.


----------



## RapShepard

Black History Month!


----------



## Mr316

AQA, the best free agent in the business! 😂😂😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

That's just a Sasha Banks wannabe 😂


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## Luigo

Bathroom break


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

She better do a spinarooni


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Has Britt appeared yet?


----------



## La Parka

Is Sterling still selling the neck injury from Mox? lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Team AQA up with Serena Deeb and its a fake Boss and Hug Connection 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Boy Wonder said:


> Has Britt appeared yet?


Yes, in a promo


----------



## SAMCRO

Jade has been given too much too soon, this woman is still green as shit, she had no business winning that title, should've been Serena.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

FrankenTodd said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

The Boy Wonder said:


> Has Britt appeared yet?


Yup segment with Mercedes Martinez to hype Mercedes vs Thunder Rosa in a hardcore match I believe


----------



## Geeee

AQA is cute. About to get a massive beatdown


----------



## DRose1994

AQA? Who tf? TK does some of these talents a disservice by:

1. Bringing them in without telling us much of who they are beforehand
2. Bringing them in to lose their debut


----------



## La Parka

This guys weird ass internet lingo signs in the front rows is worse than the nyle rose sign

prove me wrong


----------



## Hotdiggity11

So, the way to get around records mattering for title opportunities is just to have every champion issue “open challenges.” Why even bother? 🤔


----------



## RainmakerV2

Isn't there some 5 minute challenge thing with Deeb left too?


----------



## Araragi

Would've rather had the other Booker T student, Rok C.


----------



## SAMCRO

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So, the way to get around records mattering for title opportunities is just to have every champion issue “open challenges.” Why even bother? 🤔


Yeah really makes their rankings pointless as fuck when nobody's just get handed title matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YES JADE!!! 😍















*


----------



## ProjectGargano

RainmakerV2 said:


> Isn't there some 5 minute challenge thing with Deeb left too?


Yes, it should be next


----------



## PavelGaborik

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It’s basically a rule you don’t enforce standard tag team rules and get eternally distracted. 😂


She also was standing around a couple of times just watching instead of counting a pinfall.


----------



## 3venflow

AQA was in NXT for about four matches and indies before that. She doesn't have a lot of experience but seemed promising and did a good Shooting Star press. Booker T trained her so she's had some good teaching.


----------



## Trophies

How does this get PIP treatment and not a squash lol


----------



## ProjectGargano

The main event will be short, like 10 minutes


----------



## El Hammerstone

So uh, two open challenges back to back, may not have been the smartest way of putting the show together


----------



## RainmakerV2

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes, it should be next



So the title match is gonna be like 10 min? Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491600203677319172


----------



## PavelGaborik

Texas Death Match is going to be 5 minutes at this rate...


----------



## ProjectGargano

RainmakerV2 said:


> So the title match is gonna be like 10 min? Lol


Archer is a big old guy, maybe he can't do more than that without dragging


----------



## DaSlacker

Very WWE style booking with babyface mega team taking a ton of offense only to hit their finishing moves at the same time for the win.

Now AQA talking about Hall of Famer Booker T ™.

AEW often feels complimentary too and a part of the WWE, even though it obviously isn't. As opposed to a genuine alternative and a product that brings something fresh to the table.


----------



## La Parka

El Hammerstone said:


> So uh, two open challenges back to back, may not have been the smartest way of putting the show together


AEW needs someone who knows how to format a show.

Opens up with a long ass raw like segment (I enjoyed it)

Squash match

Another long innercirlce segment (that I enjoyed) 

A big tag team match that was pretty good and featured all the big names

now squash match, squash match then a few mins left for the main event. 

Surely they could've had one less squash match and maybe had one long segment in the first hour and the second long segment in the second.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

ProjectGargano said:


> Archer is a big old guy, maybe he can't do more than that without dragging




Probably shouldn’t be competing for the top title in a prominent company. Imagine a guy with a tramp stamp as your top champion. 🤣


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay this shit is wayy too fucking long lol


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> Texas Death Match is going to be 5 minutes at this rate...


Still don't get why two guys who JUST started feuding are having a Texas Death match. Seems like a match that should be saved for the end of 3 or 4 month long feud to finish it off.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why is this going so long? Wtf?


----------



## Araxen

This match is clunky as shit.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Piss break match


----------



## PavelGaborik

I like Jade but this is awful.


----------



## 3venflow

I think they may sign AQA considering how much she's getting in this match.

And yeah, looks like Hangman vs Archer could be short. Probably wise as Archer hasn't looked in peak condition since returning.


----------



## Geeee

crowd: "you suck!"

AQA: Lands a picture perfect shooting star

(but actually she is a little awkward in the ring and this should've been like 2 minutes)


----------



## MrMeeseeks

PavelGaborik said:


> Texas Death Match is going to be 5 minutes at this rate...


One good thing about the Tbs move is they get overrun


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol wtf was that?


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> I like Jade but this is awful.



Nice graph.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

I like AQA xD


----------



## Hotdiggity11

And just like that, her SSP is only good for barely a 2 count lol.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

5 minute death match ain't it?


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Still don't get why two guys who JUST started feuding are having a Texas Death match. Seems like a match that should be saved for the end of 3 or 4 month long feud ton finish it off.


True, but if fans are getting a filler feud might as well give em some fuckery


----------



## La Parka

the crowd is not impressed with this match lol.


----------



## Chan Hung

Too fucking long. End this shit.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

AQA is literally just a fake Sasha Banks 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2

Listening through gaming headphones the ref called the crossbody spot for them.


----------



## Araxen

I like Jade, but she is green as fuck and so is AQA. That was a terrible match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol great idea give a really green champion a long match against a really green jobber, and you see the result of that.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Nice graph.


I thought so too


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

DRose1994 said:


> AQA? Who tf? TK does some of these talents a disservice by:
> 
> 1. Bringing them in without telling us much of who they are beforehand
> 2. Bringing them in to lose their debut


It is 2022. Any fan can find out more about unfamiliar talent than a wrestling company can tell us.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## ImpactFan

Jade looked pissed when the match ended


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

Jades not very good but she will get better.


----------



## Trophies

One of the Bucks is orange af lol


----------



## El Hammerstone

AQA lasted longer against Jade than against any woman in NXT


----------



## The XL 2

The Bucks and Adam Cole suck.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Jamie Hayter - Becky Lynch
Serena Deeb - Bayley
AQA - Sasha Banks

They just need a Charlotte look alike now 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Cole wearing a jacket. Doesn’t wanna show off dem guns 😉


----------



## SAMCRO

So why is Cole back with Young Bucks and Fish and O'Reilly are nowhere to be seen? Now he's moving on to being torn between Bullet Club and Young Bucks?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

There's fake Bayley now!! 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik

ImpactFan said:


> Jade looked pissed when the match ended


She's green as hell going 10 minutes with a girl who can't wrestle.

It was a disaster.


----------



## RapShepard

Where's O'Reilly and Fish. I feel like such an outsider with this multilayered Elite/Bullet Club ROH/NJPW love quadrangle.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Afterthought Hangman is about to get 15 minutes for a world title street fight, LMAO.*


----------



## Randy Lahey

Ugh 2 women’s matches in a row lol


----------



## toontownman

TeamFlareZakk said:


> AQA is literally just a fake Sasha Banks 😂


Hardly 
Fake Amari Miller is closer.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

And AQA's gear. Taz tribute?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Jay White better put those nerds on their ass Friday.


----------



## Chan Hung

Serena Deeb? Hell Yeah


----------



## Araxen

Why isn't this on Dark?


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Deed is slowly becoming a shinning star in that woman's division


----------



## La Parka

SAMCRO said:


> So why is Cole back with Young Bucks and Fish and O'Reilly are nowhere to be seen? Now he's moving on to being torn between Bullet Club and Young Bucks?


All 3 factions are desperate to get the skinny pale man to love them.


----------



## Chan Hung

Back to Back women match? Not good


----------



## The XL 2

Ripping off Theodore Long and Rodney Macks 5 minute white boy challenge.


----------



## Araxen

They fucked up the clock. lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Katie Arquette? The sister of a former WCW WORLD Champion? 😉


----------



## Chan Hung

Related to David Arquette?


----------



## Geeee

TeamFlareZakk said:


> AQA is literally just a fake Sasha Banks 😂


she kinda reminded me of black AJ Lee


----------



## Mr316

Did we really need this segment tonight?


----------



## RainmakerV2

Araxen said:


> Why isn't this on Dark?



They love Deeb but it's not like she has anywhere to really go. Both Champs are heels and neither is losing anytime soon.


----------



## ImpactFan

Who the fuck booked 2 shit matches in a row + a 10-15min main event?
Can someone fire Tony?


----------



## PavelGaborik

TeamFlareZakk said:


> There's fake Bayley now!! 😂


Who is fake Bayley?


----------



## Randy Lahey

Araxen said:


> Why isn't this on Dark?


Political correctness killing the rating but at least the matches are buried in the 2nd hour


----------



## SAMCRO

Was this really needed when there's a world title match we still gotta get to? This could've been put on Rampage or Dark.


----------



## RapShepard

MrMeeseeks said:


> Deed is slowly becoming a shinning star in that woman's division


That crowd would say otherwise


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> They love Deeb but it's not like she has anywhere to really go. Both Champs are heels and neither is losing anytime soon.


Brit won't be champion much longer, it's just a matter of if if she loses to Thunder Rosa at Revolution or DoN


----------



## La Parka

Women's wrestling aint over with this crowd.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Serena Deeb does actually remind me a bit of heel Bayley though, thats actually a good thing!


----------



## Mr316

Where’s Hook?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Katie Arquette? The sister of a former WCW WORLD Champion? 😉


I was thinking that too. Russo has entered the forbidden door.


----------



## WrestleFAQ

Serena Deeb has one hell of a ratface.


----------



## 3venflow

Is Kyle O'Reilly on leave for his new baby? He's only been in AEW for five minutes.

Very interesting to hear Cole bring up the Bullet Club 4 life motto. If they want to do a faction war, go with Kenny/Bucks vs White/Cole/Tama Tonga.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Who the fuck is Robin Renegade?! Stop wasting Britt on fucking random jobbers.*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I like Deeb but that was a waste of time. And that TBS title match was bad.

It's taking them too long to get to this main event.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> Brit won't be champion much longer, it's just a matter of if if she loses to Thunder Rosa at Revolution or DoN



I dont see Tony taking it off her, not at Revolution at least.


----------



## DRose1994

Ultimo Duggan said:


> It is 2022. Any fan can find out more about unfamiliar talent than a wrestling company can tell us.


Huh? It’s the companies job to inform the fans and get their talent over. When they just throw talent that the majority of fans have never seen before out there, they’re doing neither.

Not everyone’s a die hard fan that’s gonna go watch tape on a new talent. They need to sell us on them, present them to us, etc.


----------



## La Parka

they threw em in the snow? 

WHAT A DISGUSTING ACT!


----------



## Oracle

That's possibly the worst Rampage they have ever put on


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I like Serena and all,,,but this is a Dark match leaving not much time for the main event here..


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

They threw me in the snow mommy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

It’s sad how forgettable Adam Page as champion really has been. 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Who the fuck is Robin Renegade?! Stop wasting Britt on fucking random jobbers.*


Is one half of the Renegade Twins, they had a tryout with WWE last month and were labelled as the next Bellas ahah. But they have some future.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Man, the tag division really went to shit.

After the Bucks dropped the belts the tag division has felt like an afterthought, which is really sad because the Lucha Bros who I feel are the best tag team in the world had a pretty damn forgettable run.


----------



## La Parka

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> They threw me in the snow mommy.


i'm convinced the fella on rants who has multiple fuck winter threads is jungleboy, now.


----------



## RainmakerV2

God now I gotta watch Rampage knowing Jay is gonna be there. Fuck you Tony.


----------



## SAMCRO

So is Cole in a storyline about being torn between Undisputed Era and The Elite? or torn between The Elite and Bullet Club? i'm confused.


----------



## Geeee

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Who the fuck is Robin Renegade?! Stop wasting Britt on fucking random jobbers.*


She's a twin. So expect "twin magic"


----------



## ImpactFan

I just thought of it.... what if Kenny returns during the main event?


----------



## Randy Lahey

The show def misses Don Callis. Need a heel commentator badly


----------



## Chan Hung

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It’s sad how forgettable Adam Page as champion really has been. 😂


He was the main event of NXT, now a definite afterthought. Pretty sad. He's completely lost


----------



## RapShepard

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It’s sad how forgettable Adam Page as champion really has been. [emoji23]


People can shit on it, but champions feel lesser than when the show isn't built around them. Especially for a guy like Page who the fans love, but factually isn't the biggest name on the main roster yet.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Chan Hung said:


> He was the main event of NXT, now a definite afterthought. Pretty sad. He's completely lost


He was talking about Adam Page not Adam Cole lol


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> So is Cole in a storyline about being torn between Undisputed Era and The Elite? or torn between The Elite and Bullet Club? i'm confused.


Apparently he's in love with all of them lol.


----------



## La Parka

RapShepard said:


> Apparently he's in love with all of them lol.


hes a whore, basically.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Chan Hung said:


> He was the main event of NXT, now a definite afterthought. Pretty sad. He's completely lost


Adam Page never went to NXT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I like Deeb but that was a waste of time. And that TBS title match was bad.
> 
> It's taking them too long to get to this main event.


*Afterthought champion 🤷🏽‍♂️*


----------



## RainmakerV2

SAMCRO said:


> So is Cole in a storyline about being torn between Undisputed Era and The Elite? or torn between The Elite and Bullet Club? i'm confused.


You dont trust Jay White.


----------



## elo

ImpactFan said:


> I just thought of it.... what if Kenny returns during the main event?


It has crossed my mind but think it happens at the PPV as it's pretty clear it's going to be Hangman v Cole now with Punk v MJF II happening.


----------



## The XL 2

It would be great if Archer took the belt off of this glorified midcarder.


----------



## 3venflow

They saved 5 minutes by having no entrances.


----------



## ProjectGargano

15 minutes for your ME, not bad


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Shit, we ran long. Screw the entrances, just start fighting please. 😝


----------



## ThirdMan

Just hit him in the head with the belt, Hangman. That's an instant KO.


----------



## Trophies

TEXAS DEATH MATCH


----------



## WrestleFAQ

AEW started out so promising but has gotten so freaking boring. I dare say it's almost as bad as WWE these days. I don't like to be a whiner and a complainer, but it's so disappointing.


----------



## Araxen

How convenient there is a camera behind the glass.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

PavelGaborik said:


> Who is fake Bayley?


Serena Deeb! 😂 

She has a attire simular to Bayley


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Chan Hung said:


> He was the main event of NXT, now a definite afterthought. Pretty sad. He's completely lost




Adam Page is so irrelevant, you are confusing him with Adam Cole. 😂


----------



## Mr316

Why was there a glass in the tunnel?


----------



## SAMCRO

Wait a Texas Death Match can end via count out? lol seriously?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Did you see that? Archer dived through the glass to try and escape Hangman. The coward


----------



## RainmakerV2

If Jay comes out and drops Hangman to end the show I'll kiss Tony Khan on the lips.


----------



## RapShepard

Would've been a perfect way to end the match right there. Would've been surprising as fuck.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I like Deeb but that was a waste of time. And that TBS title match was bad.
> 
> It's taking them too long to get to this main event.


At least "fake Bayley" is pretty good at being a "fake Bayley"

But AQA is a terrible "fake Sasha"


----------



## Araxen

First PIP in two minutes.


----------



## Luigo

WrestleFAQ said:


> AEW started out so promising but has gotten so freaking boring. I dare say it's almost as bad as WWE these days. I don't like to be a whiner and a complainer, but it's so disappointing.


Lol seriously- it’s definitely a lot better now. Go watch an old episode


----------



## ProjectGargano

WrestleFAQ said:


> AEW started out so promising but has gotten so freaking boring. I dare say it's almost as bad as WWE these days. I don't like to be a whiner and a complainer, but it's so disappointing.


And you are saying this on this episode? One of the best ever. Boring is not the adjective for this episode


----------



## La Parka

Mr316 said:


> Why was there a glass in the tunnel?


Archer always has a glass there and throws some random skinny scrub through it before matches.

I guess Cole was too busy so they had to improvise today.


----------



## Chan Hung

3venflow said:


> They saved 5 minutes by having no entrances.


imagine if this was undertaker? we would only have a 5 min main event


----------



## RapShepard

Mr316 said:


> Why was there a glass in the tunnel?


Archers entrance has a glass break sometimes I think


----------



## PavelGaborik

Giving Hangman the title after that 2 month long layoff is proving to be every bit the mistake I and a lot of others thought it was going to be.

By far the worst World Title reign to date so far, and it's not even close.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ok he can't do the Buckshot Lariat, but he still has the Deadeye.....


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Can someone notify the ref that you don’t need to make counts in this match? 🤣


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Dan Lambert looks like Jeff Jarrett 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks

3venflow said:


> They saved 5 minutes by having no entrances.


Pretty smart tbh


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Wait a Texas Death Match can end via count out? lol seriously?


Counting for the KO


----------



## Chan Hung

he cant get the thing loose! LMFAO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Geeee said:


> She's a twin. So expect "twin magic"


*Oh, I've seen clips of the Renegade Twins on Twitter. It's so stupid to market them individually. They're still unknown to mainstream wrestling fans, so part of the easy appeal would be to sell them as a team.*


----------



## Erik.

PavelGaborik said:


> Giving Hangman the title after that 2 month long layoff is proving to be every bit the mistake I and a lot of others thought it was going to be.
> 
> By far the worst World Title reign to date so far, and it's not even close.


Every match has been a banger though - so he's got that going for him.


----------



## PavelGaborik

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Serena Deeb! 😂
> 
> She has a attire simular to Bayley


Oh, I always thought her face kinda looked like Becky


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Dan Lambert looks like Jeff Jarrett 😂


A wild Lambnuts appeared


----------



## FrankenTodd

PavelGaborik said:


> Giving Hangman the title after that 2 month long layoff is proving to be every bit the mistake I and a lot of others thought it was going to be.
> 
> By far the worst World Title reign to date so far, and it's not even close.


This. 1000 times this.[emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO

RapShepard said:


> Counting for the KO


Oh i see.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Erik. said:


> Every match has been a banger though - so he's got that going for him.


Definitely putting on great matches but the world title just feels less significant than ever.


----------



## Mr316

Soooo I guess the big surprise was Keith Lee.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Man they should really try to do a main event with no commercials.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Need more Bray Wyatt coming through the ring.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

RapShepard said:


> Counting for the KO



I swear I heard counting when they were both standing up several times now. 🤔


Besides didn’t they say pinfall or submissions only? They really should tell us the real rules of this match lol.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Jericho stay your fat ass away from the grease


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

What did he do to Hangman to get color? Fucking PIP


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

PavelGaborik said:


> Oh, I always thought her face kinda looked like Becky


Not as much as Jamie Hayter though, she's definitely the Becky Lynch of AEW.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mr316 said:


> Soooo I guess the big surprise was Keith Lee.


Yup.

Jay White isn't even under AEW contract, he's just on a Suzuki tour.


----------



## ThirdMan

Nothing like a Disneyland commercial while both wrestlers' faces are covered in blood. LOL.


----------



## Araxen

Dang, Darryl Philbin, reduced to doing Pizza Hut commercials.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> Yup.
> 
> Jay White isn't even under AEW contract, he's just on a Suzuki tour.



No he isn't, Suzuki went right back to Japan. Jay hasn't been back to Japan in Months and is booked in the US through April.


----------



## PavelGaborik

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Not as much as Jamie Hayter though, she's definitely the Becky Lynch of AEW.


Jamie is way, way hotter than Becky.

I watched the Rumble and I couldn't believe how skinny Becky has gotten, her sunk in cheeks have aged her a solid 5-10 years since I last seen her.


----------



## RapShepard

Hotdiggity11 said:


> I swear I heard counting when they were both standing up several times now.


Uh uh...


----------



## Chan Hung

TBH i would have preferred Samoa Joe over Keith Lee but oh well.


----------



## RapShepard

Did they not learn from the last apron table spot lol


----------



## SAMCRO

PavelGaborik said:


> Giving Hangman the title after that 2 month long layoff is proving to be every bit the mistake I and a lot of others thought it was going to be.
> 
> By far the worst World Title reign to date so far, and it's not even close.


Yeah that 2 month absence by Page during the title feud really hurt his Reign imo, cause while he was gone Punk came, Bryan came, and it really felt weird giving Page the belt when he came back as if we're picking the feud back up where it left off after a 2 month break. Cause you can tell Page isn't a big priority for them anymore with bigger stars on the show.


----------



## rolemodel

Araxen said:


> Dang, Darryl Philbin, reduced to doing Pizza Hut commercials.


He's probably making serious bank. Those commercials are on during everything I watch, on every channel.


----------



## Chan Hung

PavelGaborik said:


> Jamie is way, way hotter than Becky.
> 
> I watched the Rumble and I couldn't believe how skinny Becky has gotten, her sunk in cheeks have aged her a solid 5-10 years since I last seen her.


Becky pre pregnancy was hotter


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> TBH i would have preferred Samoa Joe over Keith Lee but oh well.


In ring Joe feels like a bad investment


----------



## Trophies

CRIMSON MASK FOR EVERYBODY


----------



## La Parka

Didn't mox and Archer do this match last year with the same type of match layout?


----------



## Chan Hung

Hangman bleeding a fuck load


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> No he isn't, Suzuki went right back to Japan. Jay hasn't been back to Japan in Months and is booked in the US through April.


Suzuki was appearing on American Television from September 5th through November 11th.

April is two months away.


----------



## RapShepard

Did they really boo Hangman not getting DDT lol. Well Jake is a legend so I guess it's free game


----------



## FrankenTodd

Let Jake bring it home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik

Damn Jake cracked him


----------



## Boldgerg

Bored.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Gaaahbage wrestling


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

ThirdMan said:


> Nothing like a Disneyland commercial while both wrestlers' faces are covered in blood. LOL.


The creepy dolls from the "its a small world" ride love the blood


----------



## Araxen

I wish White would take the belt off Page then Kenny comes back and White and Kenny go at it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why are these two in a blood feud after feuding for 2 weeks?


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> Suzuki was appearing on American Television from September 5th through November 11th.
> 
> April is two months away.


Jay hasn't been in Japan for like 6 months. I don't think he's going back anytime soon.


----------



## 3venflow

This is a good blue eyed boy vs monster heel match. Territory vibes.


----------



## PavelGaborik

RapShepard said:


> Did they really boo Hangman not getting DDT lol. Well Jake is a legend so I guess it's free game


The crowd has cooled on Hangman quite a bit as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

PavelGaborik said:


> Giving Hangman the title after that 2 month long layoff is proving to be every bit the mistake I and a lot of others thought it was going to be.
> 
> By far the worst World Title reign to date so far, and it's not even close.


*We tried to tell these people how stupid it would be to put the belt on him with Bryan and Punk coming in. They wanted their "long-term storytelling" though.*


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Damn they have the longest ass commercial breaks.


----------



## elo

PavelGaborik said:


> Giving Hangman the title after that 2 month long layoff is proving to be every bit the mistake I and a lot of others thought it was going to be.
> 
> By far the worst World Title reign to date so far, and it's not even close.


Tony had a plan in place, he was going to lose it quickly to a heel Mox to complete the arc of Mox having to use the very tactics that Kenny did to take the title from him in the first place. The Plan B has been OK, the matches against Danielson were good but obviously he's had no "proper" feud, I am expecting his "proper" feud to start tonight against Cole.


----------



## Irish Jet

Just feeling nothing for this match. Both guys look ridiculous with the awful blade jobs. This is some peak TNA trash right here.

The Hangman experiment has been a debacle.


----------



## Geeee

Hangman with an impressive crimson mask


----------



## Randy Lahey

Crowd wants Archer to win!


----------



## La Parka

This match feels incredibly mid card in comparison to MJF / Punk


----------



## Araragi

imscotthALLIN said:


> Need more Bray Wyatt coming through the ring.


----------



## ThirdMan

RapShepard said:


> In ring Joe feels like a bad investment


Yeah, one more concussion could be REALLY bad for him. I mean, he got the last one while shooting a COMMERCIAL.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Lance Archer is cool!


----------



## RapShepard

PavelGaborik said:


> The crowd has cooled on Hangman quite a bit as well.


I think it's this feud, he really needed a better follow up to Bryan. I like big dudes and Archer, but he isn't it right now


----------



## Hotdiggity11

That tramp stamp has distracted me since his TNA days.


----------



## Trophies

ARCHER IS HUNGRY


----------



## SAMCRO

Randy Lahey said:


> Crowd wants Archer to win!


Might as well let him win, Page has been a flop as champion, shake things up and shockingly put the title on Archer.


----------



## Randy Lahey

I’d love to see Archer win. Hangman bores me


----------



## Araxen

Irish Jet said:


> Just feeling nothing for this match. Both guys look ridiculous with the awful blade jobs. This is some peak TNA trash right here.
> 
> The Hangman experiment has been a debacle.


It's because there is no way Page jobs. The match has no feeling behind it.


----------



## Erik.

This has probably been top 5 Dynamites of all time.

Will be top 2 if they end this with a big angle.


----------



## DUSTY 74

Other than ooohs & aaahs for hardcore spots this Crowd is awful quite for a Babyface WORLD CHAMPION


----------



## Chan Hung

I like how Jim Ross is putting over Archer as 300 pounds. Hes smart.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

Looks like that chair did time upstate.


----------



## Scholes18

Archer has delivered in every main event he’s been in. I’m a fan.


----------



## ProjectGargano

Erik. said:


> This has probably been top 5 Dynamites of all time.
> 
> Will be top 2 if they end this with a big angle.


It will be Adam Cole probably


----------



## Irish Jet

This is the pinnacle of outlaw mudshow bullshit right here.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Letting Archer win would make this an all time great dynamite


----------



## WrestleFAQ

A great crimson mask on Page's face. Nice, thick layer of blood. Very 1980s Puerto Ricoish. I like it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Adam Page is such a wuss! Put Lance Archer over as new champion!


----------



## RapShepard

ThirdMan said:


> Yeah, one more concussion could be REALLY bad for him. I mean, he got the last one while shooting a COMMERCIAL.


Yeah that was so random


----------



## 3venflow

Oh fuck that waa brutal.


----------



## Trophies

HOLY SHIT


----------



## SAMCRO

How the fuck is Page getting up from Archer's finisher from the ring to the outside on steel steps bleeding like a dog? come on now....


----------



## RainmakerV2

That should be the finish. It won't be but it should be.


----------



## ThirdMan

Nasty bump.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This match is awesome!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Bah gawd he is broken in half


----------



## Erik.

Page matches don't miss.

Incredibly underrated.


----------



## Araragi

Fuck that bump.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RainmakerV2 said:


> What did he do to Hangman to get color? Fucking PIP


*Stabbed him in the face with a fucking fork.*


----------



## Geeee

if Archer can do the Blackout standing, why does he always do it out of the corner?


----------



## PavelGaborik

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jay hasn't been in Japan for like 6 months. I don't think he's going back anytime soon.


We shall see.


----------



## MrMeeseeks

Fucking ouch on that bump


----------



## ThirdMan

Good finish. LOL.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Adam Page is just face Roman Reigns, everything he does when hes not being beat up is just undesired.


----------



## toontownman

Why is the champ getting absolutely owned. That steps spot seemed needlessly dangerous.


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> How the fuck is Page getting up from Archer's finisher from the ring to the outside on steel steps bleeding like a dog? come on now....


Fighting spirit!


----------



## 3venflow

That was creative as fuck. A good ending.


----------



## Araxen

What a dumb finish. Why does Archer need to be protected by a 10 count loss?


----------



## Irish Jet

Zero stars.

Absolute garbage.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Adam Page sucks! Hes just a wuss that gets beat up!


----------



## SAMCRO

Stupid as fuck Page so quickly recovered from Archer's finisher onto the steel steps, completely ridiculous, that was a nasty brutal looking spot and Page was up within seconds and won....


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*@Two Sheds Cornette just ranted about Cody and Sammy using the referee for a spot and Hangman used him for the finish, LMAO.*


----------



## Erik.

That was a hell of a finish.

Good match.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Great match. Visuals of Page juiced in lot of blood was great


----------



## ThirdMan

They worked hard, despite it being a pretty cold feud.


----------



## DUSTY 74




----------



## 3venflow

The belt is heavier than AC.


----------



## ElTerrible

Damn. Creative match and finish.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Archer >>>> Hangman


----------



## SAMCRO

Why should Cole get a world title shot after losing to Orange Cassidy?


----------



## RainmakerV2

The fucking belt is bigger than Cole lmao.


----------



## Randy Lahey

The belt looks too big for Cole to even carry it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Its time for Adam Cole to take the AEW championship!


----------



## toontownman

Utterly bizarre finish. Why did Lambert take apart the ring ropes again?


----------



## Mr316

Good show. Would have been a great show if Tony Khan would have shut his mouth.


----------



## La Parka

Hangman's getting sabotaged

Lance Archer to Adam Cole? 

Can this guy feud with anyone worth a shit?


----------



## Irish Jet

THE BELT IS BIGGER THAN COLE


----------



## The XL 2

Hangman beats this 6'5 280lbs monster and his next challenge is going to be some 5'8 155lbs skinnyfat guy. Hilarious.


----------



## Trophies

Lol I hate being that guy...but that belt probably weighs more than Cole


----------



## RapShepard

SAMCRO said:


> Why should Cole get a world title shot after losing to Orange Cassidy?


It didn't count


----------



## The XL 2

Irish Jet said:


> THE BELT IS BIGGER THAN COLE


Lmao it is


----------



## El Hammerstone

RainmakerV2 said:


> The fucking belt is bigger than Cole lmao.


I thought the belt was floating in mid air until it was placed on Page's shoulder


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Adam Page towering over Adam Cole. What a visual. 😂


----------



## Dr. Middy

TONY YOU DORKY MOTHERFUCKER. I WANT MY ANNOUNCEMENT.


----------



## Erik.

SAMCRO said:


> Why should Cole get a world title shot after losing to Orange Cassidy?


Unsanctioned matches don't go towards rankings.

Why does this still need to be explained?


----------



## ProjectGargano

What a show this was. Awesome!


----------



## One Shed

Oh yay, the goof who lost to the janitor is next.


----------



## Geeee

Orange Cassidy beat Adam Cole and got a visible fall on Kenny Omega during the PAC vs Omega vs OC title match. Should be OC as #1 contender IMO


----------



## PavelGaborik

This just makes Orange Cassidy going over Adam Cole even dumber


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## Luigo

Cmon how do you go from Archer to Cole 😂
Hangman should beat cole in a squash match


----------



## rolemodel

I'm admittedly not a wrestling purist but that show fucking rocked. The only thing missing was Skye Blue.


----------



## 3venflow

toontownman said:


> Utterly bizarre finish. Why did Lambert take apart the ring ropes again?


To prevent the Buckshot lariat, hence the creative finish.


----------



## ElTerrible

That was unexpected from Cole. Really smart to keep us guessing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Great match. Don't like Lance doing his finisher on the steps and Page getting up... pretty much kills the finisher (that is his finisher... I think). 

Of course we're going into a feud with Adam Cole now which... I guess it better. Though if Cole was getting a title match so soon, it makes the decision to have him lose to Cassidy look really dumb.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Put the title and the name "Adam" on the line so Adam Page just ends up "Page" and is just the same name as Paige 😂


----------



## SAMCRO

The XL 2 said:


> Hangman beats this 6'5 280lbs monster and his next challenge is going to be some 5'8 155lbs skinnyfat guy. Hilarious.


Not only that but a 5'8 155lbs skinnyfat guy who just lost to the comedy mascot Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Derek30

Cole/Hangman. Ehhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## El Hammerstone

A good show, kudos AEW


----------



## scshaastin

What a dastardly heel move by Adam Cole to end the show


----------



## Erik.

3venflow said:


> To prevent the Buckshot lariat, hence the creative finish.


It's crazy how some people really need a wrestling show spelled out to them.


----------



## Luigo

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its time for Adam Cole to take the AEW championship!


I’d stop watch AEW if that happen


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Hell yeah Cole.


----------



## La Parka

Erik. said:


> Unsanctioned matches don't go towards rankings.
> 
> Why does this still need to be explained?


Because most people still don't buy everything a promotor tells them... 

clearly, there are exceptions


----------



## Chan Hung

Cole is pretty small there compared even to Hangman. Cole vs Page would normally be pretty good but they've fucked up Cole's push bad in AEW.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

SAMCRO said:


> Why should Cole get a world title shot after losing to Orange Cassidy?


Cole getting pinned on national television after a hug was just a dream, silly. It doesn't count or something.


----------



## Dr. Middy

STILL WAITING ON MY ANNOUNCEMENT.


----------



## TD Stinger

Erik. said:


> Unsanctioned matches don't go towards rankings.
> 
> Why does this still need to be explained?


OK, so I see a lot of people respond like this whenever anyone brings this up. Yes, in AEW land, the loss doesn't count towards Cole's record. You are absolutely right.

But if we're building Cole to look like a true challenger, on PPV especially, he shouldn't be losing at all beforehand. This isn't about fake rankings. It's about making him look legit. And him losing to OC in the way he did did the opposite of that. Doesn't help that he lost to what was essentially a Loose Hug.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Really enjoyed the main event.

Archer is awesome


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## 3venflow

Hangman vs Cole, AEW truly is the Elites's promotion. Wonder if Kenny returns after that match.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman

Page getting up so quickly after that steps spot was the dumbest thing ever. A brutal spot that he basically took for no reason. Makes Archer look weak.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Hell yeah Cole.


Oh hell no Cole! Micheal Cole sucks! 😂

Hell yeah Adam Cole though!


----------



## One Shed

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@Two Sheds Cornette just ranted about Cody and Sammy using the referee for a spot and Hangman used him for the finish, LMAO.*


I was just going to say this is proof Tony listened when Cornette told him how ten counts actually work. I just wish there was some consistency.


----------



## SAMCRO

Erik. said:


> Unsanctioned matches don't go towards rankings.
> 
> Why does this still need to be explained?


Oh ok lol, but he still lost to the joke of the company, kind of a bad look for your next challenger for the world title. So disregarding that, why should get a world title shot after defeating nothing but midcarders and having no real big wins over any big names? Punk has more wins over bigger names.


----------



## RapShepard

3venflow said:


> To prevent the Buckshot lariat, hence the creative finish.


That was a pretty goofy spot to set up though. Him flipping over the rope wasn't really cool seeing the flips we see weekly


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Not excited at all for Adam Cole. MJF should be challenging for the title right now. There's no reason at all for this Punk storyline to continue. This is the dumb shit that derailed him for a year with Jericho.*


----------



## TD Stinger

Main event was a fun, bloody affair.

Did we ever hear what TK's "Huge Announcement" was? Or were those just the debuts?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

3venflow said:


> Hangman vs Cole, AEW truly is the Elites's promotion. Wonder if Kenny returns after that match.


They would of been better off with Kenny just taking the belt with him than to put it on a bland wuss that shouldnt of won it like Page.


----------



## Mr316

I’m surprised Adam Cole can lift the belt.


----------



## Erik.

SAMCRO said:


> Oh ok lol, so why should get a world title shot after defeating midcarders and having no real big wins over any big names? Punk has more wins over bigger names.


Adam Cole is 4-0 this year.

Punk is 2-1 and lost his last match.

If anything, MJF should probably be #1 contender - but he now has the Punk rematch at Revolution instead.


----------



## Chan Hung

Cole to job next


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

One of the best episodes of Dynamite. Some really great segments in the opener+the Inner Circle segment. A couple of great matches in the Punk and Moxley/FTR and Page/Archer. Wardlow match was solid (although went a bit too long for my liking... but it was harmless). We got a couple of debuts as well, which certainly don't live up to the hype Khan was preaching... but they're interesting enough. Keith Lee's match sucked but he is still one of the physically biggest guys on the roster and he'll stand out due to that. 

So yeah, hell of an episode of Dynamite. Nothing on the level of Punk/MJF last week, but this week's episode went better as a whole. Though not without some hiccups. The two women's matches this week in particular felt thrown in and took away from the main event time. Still though, very enjoyable show.


----------



## Dr. Middy

TD Stinger said:


> Main event was a fun, bloody affair.
> 
> Did we ever hear what TK's "Huge Announcement" was? Or were those just the debuts?


I'M STILL WAITING FOR MY ANNOUNCEMENT


----------



## Sad Panda

What a bad ass show. Enjoyed most if not all of these two hours tonight. Good shit.


----------



## ThirdMan

Given a lot of folks' attitude towards Cole and his recent booking, I suspect the buyrate on Revolution will be considerably lower than the last two PPVs. We'll have to see what the undercard is. I even think there's a possibility that the world title match doesn't main-event the PPV, as MJF/Punk seems hotter.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Dr. Middy said:


> STILL WAITING ON MY ANNOUNCEMENT.


The announcement was the announcement! Yippee!


----------



## 3venflow

I think this was the announcement. 'Tony Khan has an announcement' pretty much always plays out in angle form. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491591759159345153


----------



## ThirdMan

Seemed like a pretty flat crowd tonight by AEW standards. It felt like they were loudest during Keith Lee's match, with the _"Oh, bask in his glory!"_ chant.


----------



## Erik.

ThirdMan said:


> Given a lot of folks' attitude towards Cole and his recent booking, I suspect the buyrate on Revolution will be considerably lower than the last two PPVs. We'll have to see what the undercard is. I even think there's a possibility that the world title match doesn't main-event the PPV, as MJF/Punk seems hotter.


It'll beat last years Revolution buy rate by a considerable amount.


----------



## TD Stinger

This honestly felt like an experimental show for AEW. I mean they still tried to cram in their big matches like Punk/Mox vs. FTR and the main event.

But the 1st hour was mostly devoted to talking. They had a promo to start the show that led to a match later in the show. Things that AEW has shied away from doing in the past, preferring to do things segment by segment that are announced in advance.

I don't know if this approach will work, but it was nice to see a change of pace.

Oh and KEITH IS HERE BITCHES! Kassidy made him look like a million bucks. Physique wise he's looked better and when he had to sell later it wasn't great. But still, he provides something different for AEW which is good.


----------



## SAMCRO

Erik. said:


> Adam Cole is 4-0 this year.
> 
> Punk is 2-1 and lost his last match.
> 
> If anything, MJF should probably be #1 contender - but he now has the Punk rematch at Revolution instead.


4-0 against nobodies, and Punk was undefeated up until the MJF screwy finish, he defeated Darby in his debut, defeat countless others on rampage and Dynamite, defeated Eddie Kingston, ended Wardlow's streak, who has Cole beat thats bigger names than Wardlow and Darby?

Cole loses to the comedy mascot clean but that doesn't count, Punk loses by dirty fashion after being undefeated since his debut and he's at the bottom of the pile and Cole deserves a title shot over him?


----------



## Joe Gill

one of the best episodes of dynamite ever....but it was ruined by that skinny fat vanilla midget at the end holding the world title


----------



## toontownman

Erik. said:


> It's crazy how some people really need a wrestling show spelled out to them.


So the person that gets up is the one that just took the other guys finisher on ringsteps 2 mins earlier not the fresher guy? 

Seemed like they took the same impact through the tables. Just thought it was a weird and not very definitive end. Not least a count out when interference and weapons are all allowed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Two Sheds said:


> I was just going to say this is proof Tony listened when Cornette told him how ten counts actually work. I just wish there was some consistency.


*I must admit I do love the way he's using DQ's and count outs now. This makes me happy.*


----------



## elo

ThirdMan said:


> Given a lot of folks' attitude towards Cole and his recent booking, I suspect the buyrate on Revolution will be considerably lower than the last two PPVs. We'll have to see what the undercard is. I even think there's a possibility that the world title match doesn't main-event the PPV, as MJF/Punk seems hotter.


Nah, it will be the main event, it's a storyline feud.....Bullet Club being name dropped by Cole tonight was no accident...also expect Cole to win.


----------



## RainmakerV2

PavelGaborik said:


> We shall see.



He missed the G1, WK, and now he's not going back for the NJ Cup.


I mean whats he gonna go back for exactly?


----------



## ThirdMan

toontownman said:


> So the person that gets up is the one that just took the other guys finisher on ringsteps 2 mins earlier not the fresher guy?
> 
> Seemed like they took the same impact through the tables. Just thought it was a weird and not very definitive end. Not least a count out when interference and weapons are all allowed.


You could simply argue that the bigger guy has less stamina/endurance. I agree, though, that they should've spaced it out a few more minutes from the stairs bump, though.


----------



## Erik.

SAMCRO said:


> 4-0 against nobodies, and Punk was undefeated up until the MJF screwy finish, he defeated Darby in his debut, defeat countless others on rampage and Dynamite, ended Wardlow's streak, who has Cole beat thats bigger names than Wardlow and Darby?
> 
> Cole loses to the comedy mascot but that doesn't count, Punk loses by dirty fashion after being undefeated since his debut and he's a the bottom of the pile and Cole deserves a title shot over him?


The rankings reset at the beginning of the year.

Punk has 2 wins this year and 1 loss. Losing his last match.

He shouldn't even be in discussion.


----------



## Dr. Middy

That was a fantastic show by most accounts. 

Inner Circler and MJF/Punk segments were great, especially how they keep doing a stellar job of teasing Wardlow turning. Punk/Mox and FTR was a great little tag match, main event was a wildly fun hardcore brawl and I swear Hangman doesn't have bad matches right now, while Wardlow and Serena killing people always rules. Also, Keith Lee looking like a real big dude with an aura is great, and Jay White popping up was neat. 

Didn't care too much for Jade's match though, and even though I like Cole, him losing to OC in that match and how his current look is makes it difficult to take him seriously against Hangman, even with his charisma and the fact that he is a great talker. Also, Tony needs to quit overhyping shit, and promising announcements that he doesn't give. He's going to make it difficult to take him seriously, and it'll turn into a "boy who cried wolf" deal.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> I think this was the announcement. 'Tony Khan has an announcement' pretty much always plays out in angle form.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491591759159345153


I think the people that want Tony Khan to actually make announcements on the show have never heard Tony Khan speak before LOL


----------



## SAMCRO

Erik. said:


> The rankings reset at the beginning of the year.
> 
> Punk has 2 wins this year and 1 loss. Losing his last match.
> 
> He shouldn't even be in discussion.


Lol so fucking stupid, undefeated since your debut but oh look its a new year none of that counts. Instead the guy who lost to comedy mascot gets the world title match cause he's beaten some jobbers

And its not like the rankings even fucking matter, nobodies get handed title shots all the time on a whim, yet Punk doesn't deserve a title shot....


----------



## Erik.

toontownman said:


> So the person that gets up is the one that just took the other guys finisher on ringsteps 2 mins earlier not the fresher guy?
> 
> Seemed like they took the same impact through the tables. Just thought it was a weird and not very definitive end. Not least a count out when interference and weapons are all allowed.


A count out?

It's a Texas Death Match.

You lose by the count of 10 - it's basically like a Last Man Standing match.


----------



## Randy Lahey

This felt like a WWE attitude era show mixed in with an ECW main event.

I’ll give it a 9/10. One of the best shows they’ve ever done.

MJF pomp and circumstance spectacle was well done. Very WWE like but I’ll overlook it bc MJF is so good. MJF being transported to the ring and making out with that redhead was hilarious. That girl has to be his real life gf.

FTR vs Mox/Punk one of the best ever tag matches AEW has ever done.

Archer-Page: great bumps, great spots, great crimson mask visuals, only thing that detracted from this match was it was never believable Archer would win, so I was hoping TK would pull the trigger on that surprise even if he only held the belt for a couple weeks. Still great match.

Jay White is awesome. Can’t wait to hear him on the mic.

Santana was great in the mic in the Inner Circle breakup. 

Keith Lee debut I thought was fine. Having Monsters destroy little guys is fun.

Not feeling Andrade-Darby. Seems out of place

Women’s stuff was trash but luckily it was buried in the 2nd hour. The crowd was for sure cooled off before the main event


----------



## Erik.

SAMCRO said:


> Lol so fucking stupid, undefeated since your debut but oh look its a new year none of that counts. Instead the guy who lost to comedy mascot gets the world title win cause he's beaten some jobbers


Are you just being obtuse on purpose?


----------



## Hotdiggity11

They need a much smaller belt. Not sure if Adam Cole can wear that belt lol.


----------



## SAMCRO

Erik. said:


> Are you just being obtuse on purpose?


I think you're just being a blind fanboy that defends everything AEW does and can't stand it when something they do gets questioned.

The ranking system is a fucking joke, local jobbers get title matches all the time, they throw the ranking system out the door whenever they feel like it, guys who are ranked number 1 don't get title matches for ages, MJF was ranked number 1 for like a year and never got a title match until long after. Archer was off tv for months and came back and got handed a world title match.

So don't act like the ranking system is the be all end all and Punk shouldn't be in the conversation for a title match just cause its a new year.


----------



## ProWresBlog

> Pinnacle promo


I thought this was a mess. It just didn't flow naturally or build well to Punk/Mox vs FTR and if you weren't paying attention, you could confuse what the match being made was.



> Wardlow Squash


You know the drill here.



> Inner Circle Meeting


I liked this one. Santana and Ortiz did a good job on the mic. I don't think Sammy is good enough to be the top guy they imagine him to be though.



> Jay White debut


This just wasn't the best way to bring him in. I'm really not a White fan but you just wouldn't know anything about him if you didn't watch NJPW or Impact, which a lot of the audience watching doesn't. He should have been made to feel like a bigger deal and instead was the lesser of the two debuts. I really couldn't believe how so many people didn't think it would be Jay White debuting when he was already in the US and would fit the Forbidden Door requirement. 



> Kassidy vs Keith Lee


Lee looked fat, old and tired here. I thought this went a lot longer than it needed to. Him tossing Kassidy was great. I don't really know how AEW's going to fit Lee and White into the picture right now with the bloated roster.



> Mox/Punk vs FTR


As I said, the build to this earlier wasn't good. I liked it but then it went too long and kind of dragged.



> Jade vs AQA


AQA is a terrible name and while AQA's SSP was nice, she and Jade were sloppy together. AQA was not very impressive in NXT and I don't think she's really needed.



> Deeb vs Arquette


Total waste of time. Seemed like filler/spacing in case there were timing issues with the show.



> Pager vs Archer


Texas Death Matches are not Last Man Standing matches. You have to get the pin then the count starts, but there were no pins here. I liked it and the blood was great. I thought both guys did too much though and Archer took too many bumps for being a giant. I thought the buckshot over the ref was silly. It wouldn't be AEW if the hoss didn't lose and Archer lost here as expected. He will probably hang around like he usually does until they come up with someone new for him to lose to, but they are running out of people at this point.



> Cole vs Page teaser


Cole just lost. Yeah, "it didn't count" but the premise of it is silly and is insulting to the audience.

Overall thoughts: I liked the main and the Inner Circle segment but not much else.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Props to the crowd going too. They were hot and loud. That size of venue with the acoustics is perfect for a wrestling show


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Erik. said:


> A count out?
> 
> It's a Texas Death Match.
> 
> You lose by the count of 10 - it's basically like a Last Man Standing match.


I'm a little behind on tonight's show so I don't yet know if AEW went with the "traditional" TDM rules but typically it requires a pinfall of submission to occur to.activate the 10 count scenario.


----------



## Erik.

SAMCRO said:


> I think you're just being a blind fanboy that defends everything AEW does and can't stand it when something they do gets questioned.
> 
> The ranking system is a fucking joke, local jobbers get title matches all the time, they throw the ranking system out the door whenever they feel like it, guys who are ranked number 1 don't get title matches for ages, MJF was ranked number 1 for like a year and never got a title match until long after.


What am I defending lol

I'm literally telling you and walking you through how something in AEW works. It' s not my fault your brain can't comprehend it.

Since 2020, the rankings have reset at the start of the year and usually if you lose your last match, which happens to be a pretty big match, you get knocked down or knocked out of the rankings. That's pretty much ALWAYS been the case.

Punk lost his last match. A pretty big one too.

So why would he have acclaim to being next in line to face Hangman over Adam Cole, who is undefeated?

What local jobber has got a world title match?

It's used to progress stories at it's convenience. Punk being top of the rankings would make zero fucking sense because he's in a feud with MJF.

Get it?

This isn't the WWE where you can lose your last 4 matches, or simply have zero matches in a few months and then just walk into a world title shot for the sake of it - if they wanted Punk in the world title scene, they'd have put him top of the rankings and played it that way. They haven't. And he isn't.

Amazingly, it's a simple as that.


----------



## MEMS

One of the best shows in a long time. Just loaded. Holy hell that tag match. As usual Jade brought the show down but it was actually nice to have a breather before the main event. 

Two things...I wish Jay White debuted in the ring in some more meaningful fashion. And I wish Cole could've had a signature match/win before a Hangman program.


----------



## Erik.

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'ma little behind on tonight's show so I don't yet know if AEW went with the "traditional" TDM rules but typically it requires a pinfall of submission to occur to.activate the 10 count scenario.


They used the NJPW rules that state that it's basically a no disqualification match that can only be won by 10-count knockout or via submission - a match that will have no pinfalls.


----------



## ProWresBlog

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'ma little behind on tonight's show so I don't yet know if AEW went with the "traditional" TDM rules but typically it requires a pinfall of submission to occur to.activate the 10 count scenario.


Correct, you have to get the pin or submission then the count starts. This was not a TDM match.


----------



## EDawg38

A great show, I loved the tag team match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491616155554963462

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Erik. said:


> They used the NJPW rules that state that it's basically a no disqualification match that can only be won by 10-count knockout or via submission - a match that will have no pinfalls.


Cool.


----------



## Erik.




----------



## ThirdMan

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491616155554963462


Short version: _"Don't get hung-up on semantics, baby."_


----------



## Geeee

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491616155554963462
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Forbidden Door is an AEW trademarked term, so he can really use it however he wants. But I wonder if this means Jay White is just in for this Rampage appearance and then gone?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491616155554963462
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not upset about the "surprises" I'm just curious how the fuck he got the definition of "Forbidden Door" wrong? He coined the term.


----------



## Erik.

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm not upset about the "surprises" I'm just curious how the fuck he got the definition of "Forbidden Door" wrong? He coined the term.


Pretty sure Tanahashi coined the term.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Erik. said:


> Pretty sure Tanahashi coined the term.


Fair point. Anyway TK has been using it in reference to a specific situation since he started using it and somehow managed to Biff it. That's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Joe Gill

if adam cole ever wins a championship belt in AEW he should wear the womens belt instead since it fits him better


----------



## Erik.

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Didn't Archer just walk into a World Title feud after being out hurt for several months?


I believe Archer got the opportunity because he got legitimately injured and therefore couldn't finish the tournament that decided the #1 contendership. So in kayfabe, when Page said he'd take on all comers, Archer showed up with a legitimate excuse.

Same sort of way that Kingston got a world title shot at Moxley because he was never actually eliminated in a number one contender battle royal or how Riho got her recent world title shot at Britt Baker, because a botch caused her to be eliminated from a womens battle royal or when Kenny Omega gave Ray Fenix and Joey Janela world title shots when injuries prevented them chances in the past etc.

Rankings are there as a guideline as a way of having flexibility but to also sort of give you an idea of what's coming. No one should really look at them for anything but statistics or for when the storyline fits it. (MJF complaining about his lack of title shots when in the rankings, Cole now being the number one contender etc)

Page so far has shown to be a fighting champion who will take on anyone. He pretty much gave Bryan a title shot because he wanted to prove he was the best for example. Even in MMA and boxing, the world champion doesn't necessarily face the guy who's top of those rankings and could quite easily take on a guy who's calling him out on it when they're legit.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Erik. said:


> I believe Archer got the opportunity because he got legitimately injured and therefore couldn't finish the tournament that decided the #1 contendership. So in kayfabe, when Page said he'd take on all comers, Archer showed up with a legitimate excuse.
> 
> Same sort of way that Kingston got a world title shot at Moxley because he was never actually eliminated in a number one contender battle royal or how Riho got her recent world title shot at Britt Baker, because a botch caused her to be eliminated from a womens battle royal or when Kenny Omega gave Ray Fenix and Joey Janela world title shots when injuries prevented them chances in the past etc.


I'm not sure getting hurt and missing the rest of a tournament is the quality excuse you think it is.For it to make any sense you'd have to assume that Archer would have won the tournament and that's a large leap in logic.

The part that does work is that Page made an "open" ended assertion. Though if AEW and the rankings were actually anything but an arbitrary storytelling device they would have their World Champion out there making open ended assertions like that. Sometimes their own "gimmick" gets the way. They want you to care about the ratings but apply them to the proceedings so rarely that it's hard to buy into it.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

Ultimo Duggan said:


> It is 2022. Any fan can find out more about unfamiliar talent than a wrestling company can tell us.


Get the hell outta here. Lazy ass booking is what it is.


----------



## Erik.

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I'm not sure getting hurt and missing the rest of a tournament is the quality excuse you think it is.For it to make any sense you'd have to assume that Archer would have won the tournament and that's a large leap in logic.
> 
> The part that does work is that Page made an "open" ended assertion. Though if AEW and the rankings were actually anything but an arbitrary storytelling device they would have their World Champion out there making open ended assertions like that. Sometimes their own "gimmick" gets the way. They want you to care about the ratings but apply them to the proceedings so rarely that it's hard to buy into it.


Kayfabe, he had as much chance as anyone though.

It's just a way of AEW showing respect to it's talent, I guess.


----------



## Lurker V2.0

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Pretty smart tbh


Smart like using whiteout when you fuckup on the old typewriter.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Erik. said:


> Kayfabe, he had as much chance as anyone though.
> 
> It's just a way of AEW showing respect to it's talent, I guess.


Even in Kayfabe he didn't have as good a chance as anyone because(even though he got legitimately injured and was planned to beat Kingston) he LOST the match in first round of the tournament. The tournament also reached its conclusion with Bryan Danielson winning.

You can show respect for your talent without insulting your audience and contradicting one of your core philosophies to the point that requires fans to jump through hoops to make sense of the situation.


----------



## Erik.

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Even in Kayfabe he didn't have as good a chance as anyone because(even though he got legitimately injured and was planned to beat Kingston) he LOST the match in first round of the tournament.
> 
> You can show respect for your talent without insulting your audience and contradicting one of your core philosophies.


Of course he had a chance. 

It's not like he's Joey Janela ffs.

I fail to see how it's insulting an audience though. 

Archer attacked Page and Page gave Archer a shot at his title. He's the champion, is he not?


----------



## FrankieDs316

Tony Khan with another let down surprise. Both forbidden door surprises were both guys who were under no wwe contract


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Archer faced Adam cause the rankings reset and Hangman already beat the ranked 1 wrestler Danielson

so, he made an open challenge - it was all in his promo when Archer attacked him - ‘answering the challenge’

i mean, do peeps even watch?


----------



## Erik.

FrankieDs316 said:


> Tony Khan with another let down surprise. Both forbidden door surprises were both guys who were under no wwe contract


One of them is under NJPW contract though.

Is that not the point of the "Forbidden Door" ?

Considering that phrase was coined by a NJPW wrestler when discussing competing against an AEW talent?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

FrankieDs316 said:


> Tony Khan with another let down surprise. Both forbidden door surprises were both guys who were under no wwe contract


forbidden door was primarily used for njpw talent coming to aew

and then impact

never ex-wwe


----------



## Geeee

LifeInCattleClass said:


> forbidden door was primarily used for njpw talent coming to aew
> 
> and then impact
> 
> never ex-wwe


Yeah at least the forbidden door this time is an athlete in his prime who can speak English.


----------



## FrankieDs316

Erik. said:


> One of them is under NJPW contract though.
> 
> Is that not the point of the "Forbidden Door" ?
> 
> Considering that phrase was coined by a NJPW wrestler when discussing competing against an AEW talent?


AEW has a working relationship with NJPW and have had several NJ wrestlers on AEW. Not that forbidden.


----------



## Erik.

FrankieDs316 said:


> AEW has a working relationship with NJPW and have had several NJ wrestlers on AEW. Not that forbidden.


It's a buzzword. It's really not that deep.

I was just correcting you for thinking it had anything to do with WWE.

Note it down, it doesn't.


----------



## JasmineAEW

What an awesome show! 

My five favorite parts:

1. Jay White’s surprise appearance. The way the angle is being set up, I’m hoping this is signaling Kenny’s return soon. Maybe we’ll see the return of The Elite vs Bullet Club? Kenny, the Bucks, Hangman and Cody reunite for a Blood & Guts Match against Switchblade, Cole, ReDragon and maybe Tama Tonga or Kenta.

2. Keith Lee’s debut. The crowd really popped for him, and you could tell he was so happy. The look on Isiah Kassidy’s face was priceless!

3. Hangman vs Lance Archer. The blood on Hangman’s face was a little too much for my tastes, but the match itself was pretty epic. Just a lot of creative spots and sheer brutality.

4. Punk/Moxley vs FTR. Just a fun, fun match. It was great to see Mox and Punk team up.

5. The Inner Circle segment. Lots of emotion and history. I wonder if Jericho is going heel again? 

AEW delivered yet again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

FrankieDs316 said:


> AEW has a working relationship with NJPW and have had several NJ wrestlers on AEW. Not that forbidden.


it wasn’t that way at the start

which is why Tanahashi said he wants to ‘walk through the forbidden door’ and face Jericho in AEW 

and from there, the phrase was used to describe talent from other companies making appearances 

like White has


----------



## Stellar

That Hangman Page vs. Lance Archer match was nuts! I really was worried for Page when Archer did his finisher on the steps.

Great to see Keith Lee back in the ring. Wasn't disappointed at all by the surprises tonight, Keith Lee and Jay White. I didn't overhype myself though. I wonder if Mia Yim has any chance of showing up in AEW.

Overall enjoyed most of Dynamite tonight. 

Isiah Kassidy deserves a lot of praise for how well he bumped for Keith Lee.

Moxley has so much more energy still. I really hope that he is able to keep this recent "refresh" up.

Santana and Ortiz, please don't join back with the group after next week. It's time for Inner Circle to split up.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

Erik. said:


> Of course he had a chance.
> 
> It's not like he's Joey Janela ffs.
> 
> I fail to see how it's insulting an audience though.
> 
> Archer attacked Page and Page gave Archer a shot at his title. He's the champion, is he not?



If you lose a match in the tournament you don't have as good of a chance to win the tournment as anyone else.

I already said that Page making the challenge was a reasonably acceptable reason to have Archer get the title shot. I also said that if AEW wants to commit to rankings having the Champion make open challenges isn't necessarily the bst thing to do because it hammers home how arbitrarily utilized and wildly unimportant the ranking system is and that is potentially insulting to the audience.

I have no problem with Archer getting a title shot I like his work but don't "WWE" the fuck out of the situation. I see enough of that on WWE but at least it's their M.O. .


----------



## ThirdMan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491609243971198978


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Im not sure what to think of Keith Lee rn tbh, he just got here so we will have to see what happens with him.


----------



## DammitChrist

Yea, I'm STILL not over Jay White's debut tonight.

His surprise appearance was a short one, but I'm sure that he'll eventually become a very important character to the show as time progresses.

He's already been hyped up a great overall talent, but I think 1 cool detail that may have been left out here is his killer entrance music (for those who haven't seen or heard of it yet):






This theme just fits White perfectly


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh, for the record (and please pardon me for the double post); but I forgot to include this part.

I don't think many people on here watch NJPW Strong, so I'll give you folks a little backstory here.

Jay White has been cutting multiple promos on NJPW Strong since early December where he wants to take on any hungry competitor from ANY outside promotion, which ultimately led to him calling out Christopher Daniels (after calling out a few other outside names).

Jay White beat Christopher Daniels on NJPW Strong in the main event just a couple of weeks ago. However, he's also been taking some shots to a couple of other names in AEW even before that match occurred, and he's teased a future encounter with Adam Cole as well in his post-match promos. 

After beating Daniels a couple of weeks ago, White indirectly called out Cole (for the 2nd or 3rd time at this point) by stealing his catchphrase; which DID sound like White wanted to confront Cole as a future rival.

It turns out that Adam Cole invited Jay White backstage tonight without the Young Bucks knowing about it, so it looks like both men are allies for now; which makes sense since White was planning to meet with Cole at some point anyway (friend or foe).

White is an unpredictable character; so he either genuinely wants Cole to be on his side, or he's waiting for the perfect opportunity to backstab Cole after luring him into a false sense of security.

Anyway, this Elite/BULLET CLUB storyline will get even more interesting once Kenny Omega eventually returns


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

_FINALLY_ a tag team match worth watching with 4 serious professional wrestlers. Ambrose and Punk vs The Revival was a solid match, too bad there's zero story continuity and Punk is meaningless at this point momentum wise, but a fun match none the less. Where is Daniel Bryan with his take over offer to Mox? Not going to bother following that up?

Where's world champ Britt in a match?

Keith Lee was a great hire for AEW. The generic jobbers with Matt Hardy got a little bit too much offense but it was a so so debut none the less. Let's hope they book him as a monster. Lee should have come out and challenged Hangman at the end of the show rather than the scrawny comedy performer that lost to Cassidy a week ago from a hug.

Who the fuck was the generic no name jobber girl that made her AEW debut in a title match against Jade? Terrible booking.

Jay White....yay...another comedy performer Bullet Club Elite Kliq friend of Omegas to add to the show.


----------



## DammitChrist

otbr87 said:


> _FINALLY_ a tag team match worth watching with 4 serious professional wrestlers. Ambrose and Punk vs The Revival was a solid match, too bad there's zero story continuity and Punk is meaningless at this point momentum wise, but a fun match none the less. Where is Daniel Bryan with his take over offer to Mox? Not going to bother following that up?
> 
> Where's world champ Britt in a match?
> 
> Keith Lee was a great hire for AEW. The generic jobbers with Matt Hardy got a little bit too much offense but it was a so so debut none the less. Let's hope they book him as a monster. Lee should have come out and challenged Hangman at the end of the show rather than the scrawny comedy performer that lost to Cassidy a week ago from a hug.
> 
> Who the fuck was the generic no name jobber girl that made her AEW debut in a title match against Jade? Terrible booking.
> 
> *Jay White....yay...another comedy performer Bullet Club Elite Kliq friend of Omegas to add to the show.*


I'll just forget about the rest of those bold takes here.

Uh, how is Jay White a 'comedy' performer?

The guy is like at least 80% serious as a character/performer. He pretty much always backs up it in the ring.

He's beaten BIG names such as the likes of Kazuchika Okada, Kenny Omega, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Tetsuya Naito, Jon Moxley, and Kota Ibushi; so he's really credible as a top heel.

How much of White's work have you seen (because he is not a 'comedy' performer)?


----------



## zkorejo

What a show. Loved this episode. Always something good was happening.

Was zero hyped for Hangman vs Archer but damn what a match they pulled. Huge props to both men.


----------



## Peerless

Hangman's title feuds have been mid but his matches have slapped. That was a really creative finish.

Rest of the show was strong. I popped for Mox-Punk. It felt like AEW's version of the mega powers randomly teaming up. I wonder what that will mean for the Bryan story.


----------



## CM Buck

otbr87 said:


> _FINALLY_ a tag team match worth watching with 4 serious professional wrestlers. Ambrose and Punk vs The Revival was a solid match, too bad there's zero story continuity and Punk is meaningless at this point momentum wise, but a fun match none the less. Where is Daniel Bryan with his take over offer to Mox? Not going to bother following that up?
> 
> Where's world champ Britt in a match?
> 
> Keith Lee was a great hire for AEW. The generic jobbers with Matt Hardy got a little bit too much offense but it was a so so debut none the less. Let's hope they book him as a monster. Lee should have come out and challenged Hangman at the end of the show rather than the scrawny comedy performer that lost to Cassidy a week ago from a hug.
> 
> Who the fuck was the generic no name jobber girl that made her AEW debut in a title match against Jade? Terrible booking.
> 
> Jay White....yay...another comedy performer Bullet Club Elite Kliq friend of Omegas to add to the show.


You'll love jay white actually. He is a boring as hell in ring worker. He is basically kiwi Randy Orton. So if you like Randy's ring and character work you'll love him. He is so unfunny he makes wwe pg comedy top tier. Jim Cornette and wrestling purists rate this guy quite high. 


OK my review 

A long ass promo to start. Hooray. Blah blah I beat Punk. Blah blah comedy. Dax was great though. Love his promos. Atleast it served a purpose in setting up a match.

A wardlow match that pissed me off. Blade got way too much offense in. Wardlow should have went Brock on this geeks ass.

The inner circle soap opera long ass fucking shit. Though I did love proud and powerfuls fire. I just want the inner circle to die. 

Jay white debut meh. This inner turmoil faction war between bullet club means nothing to me. Adam is above it. Kenny is above it. The ONLY saving grace is so far evil and his splinter cell isn't involved. God I miss the best in the world cleaner version of Kenny.

Thank God for Keith Lee. 

Tag match was a great Southern style tag. I may be bored of MJF spouting the same lines but the matches have been great.

Women I skipped. 

Main event was fine. Lived up to a death match cause hangman looked like he was about to die from blood loss. And his organs gotta be pudding after that blackout. Few creative spots too. I popped for the unintentional kid muscle wrestling anime nod with destroying the ropes. For those who don't know kids finish was bouncing off the rope's and spearing his opponents into the rope's. And the finishing buckshot was nice.

Cole vs page should be fantastic. IF we get roh Adam Cole and not NXT finish me by some stupid spot Cole. Give me a straight up Kenny Omega type match. No bloody hangman either. No colour. Just a war of attrition. Hangman has bled in every defence let's change it up.

6.5 out of ten


----------



## GothicBohemian

Haven't had a chance to watch this - and probably won't get a chance for a while - but very happy about Jay White since it's long past time for a bigger name NJPW crossover. Keith Lee is a good signing too. 

AQA (Zayda Ramier from NXT) isn't as experienced as I'd like but I'm not familiar enough with her work to pass any kind of judgment. Along with that, I'm not opposed to Jade having matches with less experienced wrestlers; I've noticed she look better in the ring with women who are working closer to her level. While she needs training time with vets, on-screen she isn't moving the same way they are at this stage and that leaves her exposed.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> You'll love jay white actually. He is a boring as hell in ring worker. He is basically kiwi Randy Orton. So if you like Randy's ring and character work you'll love him. He is so unfunny he makes wwe pg comedy top tier. Jim Cornette and wrestling purists rate this guy quite high.


No doubt, he's a part of the Bullet Club, which is all watered down nWo arrested development types, no interest in seeing him on the show or anyone else associated with Omega for that matter. I can do without Randy Orton too, but at least he's an actual performer that has some decent stuff on his resume unlike these 'BTE Elite' jackoffs AEW keeps bringing in. I'm sure Cornette does, he likes a lot of really bad pre-Attitude Era snoozefest wrestling from the 70s and 80s, but doesn't seem high on the arrested development nWo group types.


----------



## CM Buck

otbr87 said:


> No doubt, he's a part of the Bullet Club, which is all watered down nWo arrested development types, no interest in seeing him on the show or anyone else associated with Omega for that matter. I can do without Randy Orton too, but at least he's an actual performer that has some decent stuff on his resume unlike these 'BTE Elite' jackoffs AEW keeps bringing in. I'm sure Cornette does, he likes a lot of really bad pre-Attitude Era snoozefest wrestling from the 70s and 80s, but doesn't seem high on the arrested development nWo group types.


Meaning Jay doesn't do the BTE comedy skits. He is a purist through and through. If you want shit club comedy check out house of torture. They are the absolute worst. They made me quit new Japan.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> Meaning Jay doesn't do the BTE comedy skits. He is a purist through and through. If you want shit club comedy check out house of torture. They are the absolute worst. They made me quit new Japan.


Never heard of House of Torture, are they actually worse than Omega, Bucks, Nakazawa, Good Brothers and all The Elite??? I've yet to see any faction, in any promotion going back to the 1980s to 2022 worse than The Elite and the members in it, and I've seen some of the panda bear wrestlers, apartment wrestling with the Japanese girls that are all in AEW now and other really bad stuff, but BTE takes the cake. As for Jay White he doesn't have to do comedy in order to be a detriment to the show. All of these Bullet Club members on both AEW and Impact are worthless. AJ Styles seems to be the only thing to come from that faction that was really good at one point, Finn Balor was decent too to some degree(not a fan personally but I can see why people like him). Adam Cole didn't do comedy in NXT either, but is now the biggest comedic joke on the show (considering Kenny is thankfully out at the moment, that spot needed to be filled I guess), so let's see what they end up doing with Jay White in that regard. Hopefully there will be no comedy with him.


----------



## KingofKings1524

AEW delivers again. However, they need to get more focused. You don’t have 7 hours of TV to fill every week. I’d say a quarter of their roster can go and no one would know the difference. Your priority should be Punk, MJF, Danielson, Mox, Omega, Hangman, Miro, Cody and a few others as your core. Stop signing people like Lee and every other available free agent just because you can. Streamline this shit and you’re in good shape.


----------



## Top bins

I thought it was a fantastic episode of Dynamite tonight. Serious action. 

Loved the tag team match only gripe was the brawling into the crowd with no countouts. But FTR are the best team on the planet. And even Moxley whose matches I am not usually fond off did well as a face in Peril. 

Main event was great bloody brawl, I wanted Archer to win the belt. As hangman is been booked as an afterthought. 

The inner circle promo while I wasn't looking forward to it was pretty strong. Santana sounds real and authentic on the mic. I'm intrigued as to where it's gonna go. 

I'm only annoyed that there was no Bryan Danielson (who should be the champion) but he's gonna appear on Rampage. 

Keith lees debut was strong. Matt walking out was clearly a sign that Jeff is coming, I hope private party can split up from Matt now as they are a great tag team. Disappointing not to have seen Marc quen wrestle. 

No Cody Rhodes which was disappointing I'm one of the few who enjoy him. 

No sign of Ricky Starks or powerhouse Hobbs and no sign of any matches for them on rampage. 

I know a little bit about Jay White but not too much, I don't follow new Japan I've seen a few matches a couple years ago in the G1 tournament and he was a good worker. Not a flashy one but a good worker. 

However it was a strong show can't complain (no sign of Orange Cassidy which automatically boosts the shows scores for me)


----------



## CM Buck

otbr87 said:


> Never heard of House of Torture, are they actually worse than Omega, Bucks, Nakazawa, Good Brothers and all The Elite??? I've yet to see any faction, in any promotion going back to the 1980s to 2022 worse than The Elite and the members in it, and I've seen some of the panda bear wrestlers, apartment wrestling with the Japanese girls that are all in AEW now and other really bad stuff, but BTE takes the cake. As for Jay White he doesn't have to do comedy in order to be a detriment to the show. All of these Bullet Club members on both AEW and Impact are worthless. AJ Styles seems to be the only thing to come from that faction that was really good at one point, Finn Balor was decent too to some degree(not a fan personally but I can see why people like him). Adam Cole didn't do comedy in NXT either, but is now the biggest comedic joke on the show (considering Kenny is thankfully out at the moment, that spot needed to be filled I guess), so let's see what they end up doing with Jay White in that regard. Hopefully there will be no comedy with him.


They make the elite look like 4 horsemen


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

otbr87 said:


> No doubt, he's a part of the Bullet Club, which is all watered down nWo arrested development types, no interest in seeing him on the show or anyone else associated with Omega for that matter. I can do without Randy Orton too, but at least he's an actual performer that has some decent stuff on his resume unlike these 'BTE Elite' jackoffs AEW keeps bringing in. I'm sure Cornette does, he likes a lot of really bad pre-Attitude Era snoozefest wrestling from the 70s and 80s, but doesn't seem high on the arrested development nWo group types.


Ha. You're like my opposite doppelganger or something. We have completely opposite opinions on everything it seems. No hate though, it's all good. I just keep noticing that.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Firefromthegods said:


> They make the elite look like 4 horsemen


This I _MUST_ see!



GNKenny said:


> Ha. You're like my opposite doppelganger or something. We have completely opposite opinions on everything it seems. No hate though, it's all good. I just keep noticing that.


Nice to meet you my other equal opposite half! I appreciate the civil disagreement here. It always baffles me why people attack each other on the forum about their differences in opinion. Nothing wrong with critiquing a product, show, company, wrestler, story line, etc but I never see the benefit of attacking people for their opinions on it. Even if we were to debate the differences, it can be done without being abusive. Thanks for the refresh!


----------



## thorn123

That was an awesome episode. 9/10. They are improving their long term average over the last month Or so.

My thoughts on Lee - never seen him before. I dont care about the shape of guys as long as they can go. He did look a bit stumbly on his feet (a bit like Andre used to look) , especially noticeable as I was told he was super agile, but he definitely has a presence. Could be a good main eventer.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

thorn123 said:


> That was an awesome episode. 9/10. They are improving their long term average over the last month Or so.
> 
> My thoughts on Lee - never seen him before. I dont care about the shape of guys as long as they can go. He did look a bit stumbly on his feet (a bit like Andre used to look) , especially noticeable as I was told he was super agile, but he definitely has a presence. Could be a good main eventer.


They didn't let him show off his arsenal in this match, which was a shock somewhat. If you look at his NXT matches with Dijakovic, Karrion Kross or Adam Cole you'll see more of his agility. He does some aerial and high flying stuff that makes Jeff Hardy in his prime look basic.


----------



## 3venflow

It was an excellent show in the end. Hour one I was worried it would be another sports-entertainment festival, but they reversed their oft used pattern by loading hour two with wrestling which is probably the best way to do it. I still prefer a wrestling show to start with a wrestling match though.

The MJF segment was alright but much of muchness. The main thing was them continuing to put MJF over as a big deal and setting up a 'mystery tag parttner' match later on, which is a good hook to keep viewers watching.

Andrade vs. Darby/Sting isn't working for me. It just doesn't make much sense and makes Andrade look like a needy girl/man chasing a girl/man after various rejections. Andrade has all the assets in-ring, but to me he needs guidancee on his character. It was right there when he wore the costume mask carrying a knife to the ring and showed a vicious side against Cody. After going through the table, he should've morphed into a more demented creature, leading to Salina de la Renta coming in as his 'controller'. This is an upper card character that hides his weaknesses and accentuates his strengths. Instead, they planted him in the ice cold HFO picture and it's doing nothing. Rich latino heel 101.

Blade vs. Wardlow should've been shorter than 6 minutes really, but the timing forced it through the commercial break. Blade being without Bunny or any faction member was odd, as he came across as a random job guy. I wonder if Pepper and the always injured Butcher could be two of those making way this year for the new arrivals. Wardlow still largely dominated but the match dragged a bit and it makes me wonder if Wardlow can do a 'main event' match yet. He should study some Shingo Takagi videos.

Penta's character vignette was very good. I love Penta and honestly would rather see him given a big run more than Cole, Lee and various other guys. It's rare to find a guy who doesn't speak English but who connects so well with the fans. I'd strongly consider having him succumb to Malakai's influence and then run a multi-month, emotion-heavy Fenix vs. Penta feud where Fenix is desperate to win back his brother from the corruption. Torn masks, blood, it writes itself really and when they do reunite a year or so down the line, the Lucha Bros are all freshened up.

The Inner Circle segment was excellent. Santana/Ortiz have often been a topic of conversation as they're the only 'big four' team to not hold the title yet. And having them blame Jericho's ego is a good way of justifying it. Jericho looked a little slimmer and a lot more heelish here, which makes him far more interesting. 'The Influencer' is his new name and would go best with him being an egomaniacal heel again. I think the death of the IC, should it happen, will be a pretty momentous event in AEW, as they're an OG group and been involved in big storylines. But it seems the right time to separate them and it'd free up space for a new group (maybe Danielson's?).

*JAY FUCKING WHITE*. Honestly, this was one of my favourite moments in some time as I didn't really expect it. I'm optimistic this'll be more than a 'here one day, gone the next' deal as Jay has been exclusively US-based for over a year now and didn't even return to Japan for Wrestle Kingdom in January. I'm not sure what's up there but if AEW can get him on a semi-exclusive deal until his NJPW contract is up, that's great. Jay White is everything I want in an AEW signing (yes, I know he hasn't signed): a master in the ring who can tell his stories through actions not words, yet can cut a boss promo when needed. No WWE reprogramming. Completely fresh on a national level in the States. At the age of 29, he's already one of the best heels in wrestling and I hope AEW uses him well. Omega vs. White, Hangman vs. White, White vs. Cole, White vs. Danielson, White vs. almost anyone is exciting stuff.

From Jay White to Keith Lee. I'm fairly indifferent to this signing right now and in 'wait and see' mode. Will he be a new upper card star or another who starts strong then fizzles a bit? What Lee has going for him in AEW is his look/girth is completely unique compared to the rest of the roster. That said, he looked _too_ heavy I thought and is carrying a dangerous level of weight. His NXT size was best for him. His debut had the impact it needed as he threw around Isiah and him catching Marq Quen from his dive to the outside was a great visual. I'm just one of those weary of the many NXT guys switching to AEW when this is the brand that AEW basically killed, so that may be affecting my excitement with this signing.

FTR vs. Punk/Mox is when this show really found its footing on an in-ring level. It was a classically structured tag match with the babyface in peril and hot tag moments. Everything was done near perfectly and it felt like four great professionals putting on a showcase pro wrestling match. Towards the end it did stray a little into the 'near fall overkill' mode but I didn't mind. Punk's return has a range of opinions, but I think his psychology and in-ring storytelling is still among the best. He's great. I also wasn't let down by Mox being the mystery partner - did we really want three debuts in a row? Mox is still fresh back and looks really good. My only issue is he and Eddie are basically brothers and Punk treated Eddie like he was dirt, but nothing was made of that. In a well-booked and nuanced promotion, issues that overlap should be addressed. Mox could've said he was doing Punk a favor in response to his nice words after Mox went to rehab, without being his 'bestie' and not forgetting how he treated Eddie.

The women's stuff followed and was a big pile of meh. Jade vs. AQA was really bad and needed a leader to carry it. AQA definitely has some good attributes and her SSP is great, but the match was sloppy and poorly constructed. AQA perhaps should've been the one to face Serena, who squashed Katie Arquette in the next segment. Serena's presentation and direction is great. The match was nothing but that's ok because it wasn't meant to be. It's the TBS title match that should've delivered something.

I thought the main event was great and another banger defense for Hangman. If his reign isn't winning some of you over, that's more down to AEW's habit of treating their world champions like feature attractions who don't dominate TV time rather than his work in the ring. He's had three fantastic title matches now after winning the belt in a fantastic match. In-ring, you can't really have asked for more from Hangman. This had a territory vibe of blond haired, blue-eyed boy against a big monster heel. It was brutal, vicious and felt like a grudge feud that deserved more than a couple weeks of build. Perhaps if Cole vs. Cassidy had this sort of intensity, the Lights Out match would've felt more effective. Lambert taking down the ropes to prevent the Buckshot was a smart and creative twist, and Hangman using the referee to then hit the Buckshot was even better. Really, for a 'monster of the month' filler match (a la Mox vs. Cage), this was really damn good. Cole appeared after the match and this appears to be Hangman's next meaty title program, continuing the Hangman/Elite drama. I've been underwhelmed by Cole but at least he's starting to get serious so we may see the best of him soon.

A great show for the most part with two high quality matches after a lot of talking.

Also once again, *JAY FUCKING WHITE.





*


----------



## Jedah

That was an EXCELLENT episode. Certainly the best in many months. Whatever spooked them from last week, they obviously got the message and course corrected. First, a few reasons why this show worked so well:

*1. They focused on their stars.*

Surprise surprise, when you focus the programming around your main players instead of geeks like Orange Cassidy/Best Friends, Dork Order, 2.0/Garcia, etc., or random matches with people nobody cares about like Matt Sydal vs. Lio Rush, or Dante vs. some random geek for 15 minutes, or cringe shit like Brandi and Cody's melodrama, THE SHOW IS ACTUALLY GOOD. What a shocking turn of events! Tony, please get rid of many of the deadweight you've acquired. I know you don't like it but your are a businessman and you're in your own way here.

*2. Focused programs.*

Even when they did use geeks, it was for the right purpose - to get the main stars over, not to have some random "good match." One thing I've learned as a storyteller myself is that there needs to be a reason for everything that happens, otherwise your story just descends into a bunch of "stuff that just happens." That is exactly how many Dynamite episodes feel - a bunch of stuff that just happens.

But when you actually do things for a reason, the show works much better because it's an actual story. Did we see the Hardy Family Office just randomly? Nope. They were used to get Keith Lee and Wardlow over - exactly how random factions like that should be used if they have to exist. Meanwhile, you have Matt walking away suggesting that Jeff is coming.

PLEASE, Tony, keep both of these things in mind when you're producing ALL of your shows. That's how you're going to maintain ratings.

*Now as for my thoughts about the show itself:*

1. FANTASTIC OPENING SEGMENT. This is how you start a show hot. Of course you want to avoid WWE's trope of starting every show with a 20 minute promo but when you have a guy like MJF after such a pivotal victory, it's entirely appropriate. And frankly, if MJF started every week with a long promo I don't think anyone would mind. This did exactly what it needed to do - set up the rematch dynamic with Punk while also foreshadowing MJF's title pursuit and Wardlow's discontent. The entrance was great too (was that girl his real girlfriend? ). I can't imagine what it will be like when he actually wins the title.

2. At least Andrade is doing something with someone important now. That's good progress. Him vs. Darby should be a lot of fun and it was good to get them both back on Dynamite.

3. Great segue to the Wardlow match. I think they're going to have to pull the trigger at Revolution or risk tiring fans on this angle. MJF can get one over on Wardlow and then Wardlow get revenge and win the title from MJF. At least that's what I'm hoping the plan is.

4. Inner Circle segment was decent. Good work on the mic from both Jericho and Santana. The group does feel like it's reached the end of its shelf life. However, I think this will eventually set up to Jericho and Kingston, which is good for both of them at this point.

5. Not that familiar with Jay White but it's good to see an actual big name from NJPW around. Let's hope others follow in his wake. The covid panic is finally winding down. It will soon be time for AEW and NJPW to make the most of this partnership.

6. KEITH LEE! So relieved to see the big debut was him. And the match did exactly what it should have done, though I'd have been a fan of him doing a dive just to get it in and show the world again what this man is capable of. I wanted him to come in as a heel and was a bit disappointed to see it was his basic NXT personality, but he has time to work on his character. At least he's there where his talents will actually be appreciated and used.

7. Well, wasn't THIS as pleasant surprise?! CM Punk and Jon Moxley! This was the match of the night. Just a great tag team match all around, even if some of the kickouts were over the top.

8. This AQA girl can go and she seems a decent talker too. I wouldn't mind if they hired her. The women's division still has some loose ends to tie up. Of course Jade won, but AQA did what she needed to do here.

9. Adam Cole doing some intrigue with Jay White and the Elite?

10. Great segment. Serena Deeb is my favorite in the women's division right now. She's doing fantastic work with this gimmick. When Shida comes back, we need to see some kind of weapons match.

11. Gunn Club, meh. But at least it's a filler defense on Rampage with Jurassic Express so it's as inoffensive as possible. These are guys Tony should let go.

12. Archer may be jobbed out as a major threat, but that was a fantastic main event, and he can really deliver in these kinds of matches. As good a blowoff for a filler feud as possible. The only bad thing about it was that Cole's entrance was so underwhelming afterward, and if you're going to have him chase the title now, why the hell did he lose to Orange Cassidy so recently? Just boneheaded booking.

Fantastic show from beginning to end though. The kind you want to watch again.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

It’s really the same strategy they used with Dr. Britt last year. Britt lost her Lights Out Match. Thunder Rosa got _some _boost but it was Britt who received about 90% of the focus AS IF SHE WON! Cole/Cassidy was a big step below the Britt/Rosa match of the same type.

Adam Cole is getting the same benefits that his special lady wrestler friend received heading into a big title match. The difference being Cole isn’t receiving the ground swell of popularity that Brit had - even as a heel.


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> You'll love jay white actually. He is a boring as hell in ring worker. He is basically kiwi Randy Orton. So if you like Randy's ring and character work you'll love him. He is so unfunny he makes wwe pg comedy top tier. Jim Cornette and wrestling purists rate this guy quite high.
> 
> 
> OK my review
> 
> A long ass promo to start. Hooray. Blah blah I beat Punk. Blah blah comedy. Dax was great though. Love his promos. Atleast it served a purpose in setting up a match.
> 
> A wardlow match that pissed me off. Blade got way too much offense in. Wardlow should have went Brock on this geeks ass.
> 
> The inner circle soap opera long ass fucking shit. Though I did love proud and powerfuls fire. I just want the inner circle to die.
> 
> Jay white debut meh. This inner turmoil faction war between bullet club means nothing to me. Adam is above it. Kenny is above it. The ONLY saving grace is so far evil and his splinter cell isn't involved. God I miss the best in the world cleaner version of Kenny.
> 
> Thank God for Keith Lee.
> 
> Tag match was a great Southern style tag. I may be bored of MJF spouting the same lines but the matches have been great.
> 
> Women I skipped.
> 
> Main event was fine. Lived up to a death match cause hangman looked like he was about to die from blood loss. And his organs gotta be pudding after that blackout. Few creative spots too. I popped for the unintentional kid muscle wrestling anime nod with destroying the ropes. For those who don't know kids finish was bouncing off the rope's and spearing his opponents into the rope's. And the finishing buckshot was nice.
> 
> Cole vs page should be fantastic. IF we get roh Adam Cole and not NXT finish me by some stupid spot Cole. Give me a straight up Kenny Omega type match. No bloody hangman either. No colour. Just a war of attrition. Hangman has bled in every defence let's change it up.
> 
> 6.5 out of ten


I don’t believe I’ve ever seen you upping Omega this much. Hah


----------



## CM Buck

bdon said:


> I don’t believe I’ve ever seen you upping Omega this much. Hah


I love serious omega I hate elite omega


----------



## ElTerrible

3venflow said:


> I also wasn't let down by Mox being the mystery partner - did we really want three debuts in a row? Mox is still fresh back and looks really good. My only issue is he and Eddie are basically brothers and Punk treated Eddie like he was dirt, but nothing was made of that. In a well-booked and nuanced promotion, issues that overlap should be addressed. Mox could've said he was doing Punk a favor in response to his nice words after Mox went to rehab, without being his 'bestie' and not forgetting how he treated Eddie.


I have a feeling this will tie down into the next Danielson (and Eddie?) promo, along the lines of who are you even? You CM Punk´s little b*tch now. Could have just stayed in the North and been Roman´s b*tch instead. At least that´s how I would play it.


----------



## bdon

Firefromthegods said:


> I love serious omega I hate elite omega


I do wish he’d just walk away from the Bucks, but I know it isn’t going to happen. So, I accept the reality, enjoy the comedy as best I can (“I’ll get you, Jungle Boyyy! Next weeeeek!!!”) and wait for the hard-hitting, match of the year candidates.

By the way, is it just me or is Page purposely putting his body through the ringer to try and become the best in the world ala Omega in 2016-2018…? I really didn’t like that Blackout to the steps, just an unnecessary spot for American wrestling, but Page is heavily influenced by Omega’s NJPW run. Guess we just have to pray his body holds up…


----------



## Dr. Middy

bdon said:


> By the way, is it just me or is Page purposely putting his body through the ringer to try and become the best in the world ala Omega in 2016-2018…? I really didn’t like that Blackout to the steps, just an unnecessary spot for American wrestling, but Page is heavily influenced by Omega’s NJPW run. Guess we just have to pray his body holds up…


It defintely feels like he's wrestling with something to prove, and it could be a mixture of things like him wanting to maybe get to Omega's level like you say, or it could be him trying to prove everybody wrong who thinks he's just a midcard guy who is given the belt, or maybe he legit is frustrated by playing second fiddle to other feuds. 

Outside of the Archer feud being predictable, and somewhat of a lack of usage, I've enjoyed the title run more than I thought I would. Dude has been on a tear since winning when it comes to his matches (and yes even though that does include matches with Bryan and Omega). I'm sure he'll be great against Cole too.


----------



## ElTerrible

Ultimo Duggan said:


> It’s really the same strategy they used with Dr. Britt last year. Britt lost her Lights Out Match. Thunder Rosa got _some _boost but it was Britt who received about 90% of the focus AS IF SHE WON! Cole/Cassidy was a big step below the Britt/Rosa match of the same type.
> 
> Adam Cole is getting the same benefits that his special lady wrestler friend received heading into a big title match. The difference being Cole isn’t receiving the ground swell of popularity that Brit had - even as a heel.


I get the heel heat you can generate from ignoring the loss and to be honest both Cassidy&Rosa needed the wins to maintain their own credibility. It´s just a poor concept.

The whole undefeated to get PPV title shot rankings story is well overplayed. You can take a loss and still get a title shot in the near future. Fans will accept a 9-2 record against top level opposition to earn a title shot over going full Gunn Club. 

Kayfabe wise is going 4-1 against OC/JungleBoy/Silver/Barretta really a world title challenger resume. You can probably find 5-6 guys that have a superior resume in their last five bouts.


----------



## bdon

Dr. Middy said:


> It defintely feels like he's wrestling with something to prove, and it could be a mixture of things like him wanting to maybe get to Omega's level like you say, or it could be him trying to prove everybody wrong who thinks he's just a midcard guy who is given the belt, or maybe he legit is frustrated by playing second fiddle to other feuds.
> 
> Outside of the Archer feud being predictable, and somewhat of a lack of usage, I've enjoyed the title run more than I thought I would. Dude has been on a tear since winning when it comes to his matches (and yes even though that does include matches with Bryan and Omega). I'm sure he'll be great against Cole too.


Glad I’m not the only one that sees it.

I just hate that TK, Page, and the EVPs have felt the need to dumb down his presentation and character work to that of being a master in the ring. Anyone that has watched Page knew he could go in the ring. My hope for him was always to maintain the great character work while finally being allowed to unleash that in-ring work that he showed in the Ibushi matches.

Hopefully the Cole stuff (even if I hate that fucking midget being involved in the main title scene) can give Page’s character some better direction and meat to chew on. We’ve got nearly a full month of work to do.

If it were me, I’d finally lean on the World Title to be my front and center story. You’ve got the good-looking Cowboy as champion facing a guy who looks like a Wish.com Shawn Michaels who knows how to do entertaining feuds (even if his body looks like shit).

But we all know the main story of the show is going to revolve around Punk.


----------



## Whoanma

bdon said:


> a guy who looks like a Wish.com Shawn Michaels


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Page has definitely been killing it as champion. I’d say so far he’s making a case for having the best World Title run in match quality. Even Moxley’s reign that I loved… you look at his first 3 title defenses they definitely weren’t up to Page’s. Neither was Omega. In both Moxley and Omega’s cases though, their matches got better later in their reign. Jericho’s reign was a mixed bag in terms of match quality (but he was the only world champion where it felt the show revolved around him to some degree).

Of course Page got to work with Bryan twice, and then had basically a LMS match with Archer. He’s had the right opponents to get his reign off to a great start in match quality. His reign is suffering a bit from AEW’s style of booking a World Champion. Still he’s doing a good job with what he’s given. I think the Adam Cole match and program should be great. Cole has no business being World Champion at this point, but I look forward to seeing this play out over the next few weeks.


----------



## bdon

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Page has definitely been killing it as champion. I’d say so far he’s making a case for having the best World Title run in match quality. Even Moxley’s reign that I loved… you look at his first 3 title defenses they definitely weren’t up to Page’s. Neither was Omega. In both Moxley and Omega’s cases though, their matches got better later in their reign. Jericho’s reign was a mixed bag in terms of match quality (but he was the only world champion where it felt the show revolved around him to some degree).
> 
> Of course Page got to work with Bryan twice, and then had basically a LMS match with Archer. He’s had the right opponents to get his reign off to a great start in match quality. His reign is suffering a bit from AEW’s style of booking a World Champion. Still he’s doing a good job with what he’s given. I think the Adam Cole match and program should be great. Cole has no business being World Champion at this point, but I look forward to seeing this play out over the next few weeks.


I stand by my thought from late Sept-early October in the belief that Hangman’s title reign will be made special by having Cody act as his foil, using all of the smoke and mirrors that a classic NWA title feud would have.

I just don’t know if Cody is willing to turn heel or job to the bigger stars.


----------



## Teemu™

I thought that was the best episode of Dynamite I've seen. I originally tuned out after the tag match, checked the rest out later. Turns out, there was nothing left to check out since I didn't care much for the main event because it's not my style of wrestling. But up to and including the tag match, it was a good television show in my imo. It starts out correctly with an in-ring segment, which furthers a storyline - as opposed to some boring ass wrestling match between two indy geeks I've never heard of and never want to see, or some lame six man tag, and all the usual stuff AEW likes to do.

I'm not a fan of them going immediately into Punk vs. MJF II - unless MJF wins and becomes Punk's kryptonite. Punk getting his win back is just lame modern WWE style booking - and the IWC hates it, and Tony Khan loves the IWC, so let's hope he avoids this trope just for the sake of being different.

Punk going into a program with Wardlow would have been more interesting, and it looked like the direction there for a second. And Wardlow should have won, obviously. Punk has proven himself to be a failure as a draw, there's nothing there to protect, so he should just job for the remainder of his contract, and then go back to drawing comics, or whatever the fuck.

The Inner Circle segment wasn't bad at all, save for Sammy, that guy should not go anywhere near a live microphone. But it was good, it was interesting. And Jericho looks less fat, good for him.

And the tag match was the best I've seen so far in AEW. I was engaged throughout, and bought into a couple of the near falls at the end. Really good stuff. Especially since I'm an old school tag team wrestling mark. I really did appreciate that match, very good.

I was disappointed about no Samoa Joe. I have idea who that Jay Shite or Jay White or whatever the fuck guy is, because I'm not an NJPW neckbeard, and I don't know anything about Keith Lee, except that good lord almighty he's a fat fuck and looks like a heart attack waiting to happen.

Will probably skip both guys' segments.

Good show!


----------



## Jman55

Will be honest and say been a while since I could fully say this but I absolutely loved that episode of dynamite, 95% of segments were at least good (even the Jericho one, which is quite shocking as I've struggled to enjoy his segments for a while).

Though starting long promos are still not my favourite trope, if you're going to do them Punk and MJF are the guys for the job, the tag team match that came from it was a blast as well

The 2 debuts on the show were very well handled, I don't watch NJPW often so am only vaguely aware of Jay White but know he's a big deal there, and Keith Lee is someone I'm a big fan of as well so very glad to see him come in and Isaiah sold for him big time which was fun

As mentioned the Jericho segment was actually really good, Jericho came off really heelish to me through it trying to undermine them as well as their relationship to Eddie Kingston which was interesting. Santana and Ortiz are also both good promo guys as well so they did their part and the added bit of drama with Sammy held my interest as well. I do hope this is it for the inner circle as they've run their course now in AEW imo and room needs to be made in the top faction spot.

The main event was an incredibly brutal sprint of a texas deathmatch and although it's ridiculous if you put thought into it I loved the buckshot off the refs back, that's just some very fun creativity. Loved it .Cole challenging is a bit off, a little hard to take seriously when his most recent memorable visual is being pinned by OC but it should hopefully be a good feud at least leading into Revolution.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

bdon said:


> I stand by my thought from late Sept-early October in the belief that Hangman’s title reign will be made special by having Cody act as his foil, using all of the smoke and mirrors that a classic NWA title feud would have.
> 
> I just don’t know if Cody is willing to turn heel or job to the bigger stars.


I don’t see it. This would mean Cody goes heel, and you know when that happens he’s winning the World Championship, not making Adam Page’s reign special. It’ll be a one match feud that Cody wins and then moves on.

Besides I don’t think they go with Cody anyway yet. I think MJF wins the belt from Page, Wardlow wins it after that, and THEN probably we get a heel Cody reign (where they go after that is anyone’s guess, it’s at least two years down the line before someone would dethrone Cody in this scenario).


----------



## bdon

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I don’t see it. This would mean Cody goes heel, and you know when that happens he’s winning the World Championship, not making Adam Page’s reign special. It’ll be a one match feud that Cody wins and then moves on.
> 
> Besides I don’t think they go with Cody anyway yet. I think MJF wins the belt from Page, Wardlow wins it after that, and THEN probably we get a heel Cody reign (where they go after that is anyone’s guess, it’s at least two years down the line before someone would dethrone Cody in this scenario).


Oh, I’m not suggesting they will go that route, but what’s best for business would be Cody acting as the foil to Page’s reign with Page finding ways to always avoid Cody’s mischievous heel machinations.


----------



## shandcraig

finally caught up on Dyanmite. Punk is boring as fuck, generic as fuck. Im happy, do you hate me yet ? i want my match, Im goldberg bla bla bla. 

Believe it or not but im starting to warm up to the pinnacle. Its not amazing but its slightly being booked better and comes off a bit more entertaining. My issue is a lot of shit in aew still comes off very wweish which is insanely bad business. That promotion is not growing, Dont try to duplicate your competitor. aew could be so different but they choose not to be. 

backstage segments are still so bad in this promotion. 

Its clear a latino stable is coming! not sure if they will take over the inner circle and kick chris and jake out, or create a different group.

why the fuck would they debut Jaywhite back stage.

Keith lee seems fine but he will be another forgettable talent in a years time. Just another cheap pop for fans.

Lots of great little moments but just so much mediocre booking as always.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost

Thought this was one of the better episodes of Dynamite in a while. The opening segment went a little long for my tastes, but it was enjoyable. Some quick thoughts nobody cares about. Loved the building setup. I love when wrestling shows are in places that don't look like generic sports arena #2049 with LED crap everywhere.

-Good god I hate Wardlow's theme song. Went a little long, and am sad to see Blade get squashed. Ah well. Enjoyable enough though he should start watching Sid Vicious squashes to get the perfect formula down. 
-The Pentagon Dark video was cool.
-Anyone else think Jericho's lost weight? It's a shame Hernandez is so broken down these days cause he fucking ruled back in the day. I find Santana & Ortiz very unlikable. Are they faces or what? They're heels to me, so whatever.
-That was Tony Schiavone's best work in AEW so far during Keith Lee's match. He put him over great. JR sounded legitimately enthused too which isn't surprising given his taste in wrasslin.
-Tag match was great.
-That women's match with Jade completely fell apart. I'm just gonna pretend it didn't happen. Skipped the other women's match.
-Hangman's title reign has been pretty mid but that was a great match. Also...so weird to see a match like this culminating from an ice cold feud. Whatever. More of this, less copying New York please. Reminded me of those brutal matches WCW had in the early 90s. What a match!. That stair spot was brutal, the Abdullah the Butcher spot popped me. Loved the finish. 

Despite myself not being a fan of Page's title reign, he's had some great matches so far. Is it really so hard to just build the show around the guy? Bleh. 

I'll go 8/10 for this show, loved it.


----------



## Randy Lahey

Another great sign for AEW is arguably 3 of their top 5 acts (BD, Kenny Omega, and Malachi Black) weren’t even on the show and they put on an absolute banger.

This is one of the deepest most over rosters. There’s really no need to ever throw in random garbage now. Everyone on the show should be mega over


----------



## H.B.Rising

Anyone who didnt have fun watching that show last night just complains for the sake of complaining. I've enjoyed the show since it came out, but you can really start to see the upper portion of the roster coming together. It will only get better as they trim some of the fat. That said, to me AEW is nothing like TNA as some have suggested. The roster isnt filled with aging stars, there are some, but for the most part they have guys in the prime of their careers.


----------



## Stellar

I didn't think about it at the time but the "Who is CM Punk going to get as his tag team partner" was basically diversion from the surprises, to leave people guessing WHEN the surprises would happen.

Also, who did CM Punk end up getting as his tag team partner? A freshly sober Jon Moxley. Fits with a guy that is straight edge.

ALSO I do wonder if this leads to Bryan Danielson being jealous of Punk and Moxley tag teaming.


----------



## Garmonbozia

The CM Punk tag match was a good one, ***1/2


----------



## RiverFenix

Top level tag teams should not lose to thrown together one-off teams, no matter if it's Punk and Moxley.


----------



## 3venflow

Brother Switchblade


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

RiverFenix said:


> Top level tag teams should not lose to thrown together one-off teams, no matter if it's Punk and Moxley.


Its kind of a lost art though having tag teams being formed via alliances, we see way to much of guys just being thrown together in such a linear format.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

So the MJF blab-fest went on longer than I’d have liked, but not as long as I feared it would, before it was mercifully interrupted. It did further both the Punk feud and whatever is going on with Wardlow, and led to a good tag match with an unexpected partner that wasn’t the new signing everybody thought it would be. That was a cool little swerve that was just … cool.

Keith Lee’s debut was well done. He gave Kassidy enough offense to not be a total squash, but was still otherwise dominant. I’ve only heard about him and never seen him before, so color me impressed. And yes, it was a huge signing - pun totally intended.

Rest of the show was fun, except for:

Jade. She may be improving, but she still has a LONG way to go. Her offense needs work, her selling needs work, and her insistence on posing after every fucking spot just takes me right out of any possibility of believing I’m watching any kind of a fight. I know it’s a classic heel move, but she badly needs to learn when to and when not to.
Too much juice. When there are literally pools of blood on the floor, it’s a bit much. You don’t need gushers to get the point across. They’ve got to be careful, because they’re getting dangerously close to the point of desensitizing the audience to it. You pretty much know now that any time they put on one of these gimmick matches, somebody’s gonna spring a leak, so it’s already starting to lose its shock affect. Like next week’s women’s no-DQ - you just know that’s gonna get messy.

I kinda like the idea of Serena Deeb’s 5 minute rookie challenge. You know she’s gonna squash whoever goes up against her for now, so when they sign a truly worthwhile rookie, it will mean something if they can just take it beyond 5 minutes, even if they don’t win. Great setup for a feud with somebody down the road while giving other talent a bit of tv time.

All in all, I thought it was one of their better shows in quite some time.


----------



## 3venflow

The perfect rookie to come in and upset Serena would be Rok-C (not a real rookie but only 20), since she is a phenom and the previous ROH Women's Champion. However, there's a push in WWE to sign her and she attended a tryout. Alternatively, they could split Kayla Rossi from Janela, turn her face and have her be the one.


----------



## Geeee

3venflow said:


> The perfect rookie to come in and upset Serena would be Rok-C (not a real rookie but only 20), since she is a phenom and the previous ROH Women's Champion. However, there's a push in WWE to sign her and she attended a tryout. Alternatively, they could split Kayla Rossi from Janela, turn her face and have her be the one.


Could also be Paige Van Zant


----------



## Prosper

3venflow said:


> My only issue is he and Eddie are basically brothers and Punk treated Eddie like he was dirt, but nothing was made of that. In a well-booked and nuanced promotion, issues that overlap should be addressed. Mox could've said he was doing Punk a favor in response to his nice words after Mox went to rehab, without being his 'bestie' and not forgetting how he treated Eddie.


Something can also be said for Punk and Renee being close friends IRL, which makes Mox a close friend, though that's obviously not in kayfabe.


----------



## Hayabusasc

Really enjoyed this episode and hope they can keep this level up. The MJF/Punk storyline has been really good these last few months and will be interesting to see where both go after its done.


----------



## Prosper

I'm late to the party but this weeks show was incredible. 

Loved the MJF/Punk opening segment, but not really sure that I'm too keen on a rematch. I am not a fan of 50/50 booking so hopefully MJF wins the rematch at Revolution as well. The segment itself though was great and set up the tag match that would occur later that night. Wardlow's facial expressions told the whole story. The dynamics here are well written as far as Wardlow not getting any entrance music and Spears getting the credit for MJF's win last week. MJF coming out on the elevated chair and making out in ring with his real life girlfriend was top tier heel shit. Awesome stuff to start the show. The MJF/Punk feud has been brilliant.

Wardlow vs Blade was decent but slow. Gave Wardlow another good little showcase. There were some here up in arms because Wardlow only used the Powerbomb Symphony every time when he was in ring, but as myself and others said in reply, he would use more of his move-set in matches that don't consist of him going up against jobbers, which we saw during this match. The Wardlow push continues. 

The Penta DARK vignette was AWESOME. I can't wait. Malakai Black and his black mist has made for some of the most interesting angles on the show as of late. He turned the crowd against Cody and made him lose himself (in kayfabe), he blinded PAC and led to PAC wrestling blind for that stretch of time last week, he's corrupting Julia Hart, and now he's forcing Penta back to his dark side. I'm loving this and Black has been a strong addition to the quality of the mid-card as well as the storytelling involved. Black vs PAC at Revolution should be the plan, and I'm guessing at a future Dynamite we get Brody King vs Penta Dark, who will flourish as a singles guy as he waits for his brother to make his return.

Loved the Inner Circle segment. The stable is officially over. Santana and Ortiz and their gripes with Jericho are very much accurate. They've done nothing but fight his battles against the Elite and Pinnacle. Santana's promo came off so well, so did the one from Ortiz. Felt like a passionate segment that was the prelude to the team officially breaking apart forever. Jericho will definitely be taking some time off after this, as he should. The blow-off next week should be fun. Finally, Santana and Ortiz are on their way to the top of the ta team division.

Jay White!!! That was HYPEDDD. I marked out for that leather Switchblade jacket. AEW's roster is fuckin ridiculous. He's not All Elite just yet, but hopefully he's around for a little bit. If he's here for a while we could get some real bangers, but if not, just ensure that we get a match with Omega and maybe Bryan. Jay White in AEW should make for some exciting TV. Tony once again making things happen. All that's left are the Briscoes to go All Elite and for Okada and Tanahashi to make appearances and I think AEW fans will have gotten everything they wanted from Tony Khan. The guy is a man of the people.

Keith Lee right after Jay White. Lol Tony Khan just laying it in hard. Good debut for Lee, he looked refreshed, especially after all the health issues he had been going through. That definitely played a part in his significant weight gain. He needs to drop at least 30 pounds just for his well-being. Other than that though, Isaiah sold the shit out of his offense. That corner to corner throw was beautiful, I thought he was gonna go flying out the ring lol. Strong debut that established Lee well. Looking forward to him being in the Face of the Revolution ladder match. The Wardlow/Keith Lee confrontation should be great. 

Punk/Moxley vs FTR was an incredible tag match. Mox and Punk is definitely a dream tag team. I thought Punk was gonna go with one of the younger guys like Lee Moriarty, which would have been disappointing, so going with Moxley for an impromptu dream tag match was a fun surprise that did not disappoint in the least. Loved this one. The near falls were great and the action was fast paced. FTR are a little directionless right now though seeing as they already feuded with current tag champs Jurassic Express, and running that back again would be too soon. The Briscoes need to come through already, I wonder what's taking so long or what the hold up is. For Tony to get guys like Jay White, Punk, Bryan, and Kenta but struggle (or so it seems) to sign the Briscoes would mean that there is a big roadblock that we don't know about. 

Jade Cargill's title defense was messy. AQA had a beautiful Shooting Star Press, but the match itself needed a leader, and neither one of these women can lead. Serena Deeb's 5 minute challenge was cool though, her character is becoming one of the best on the show. And I am a fan of the angle they're running with in the Britt/Rosa situation, with Britt paying Martinez to take her out because she doesn't want her arch-nemesis getting too close to her. The fact that Britt paid her before she even started interacting with Rosa again is good storytelling. Means that Rosa has been living rent free in her mind for a while and that the Lights Out match still haunts her.

Brutal main event match. Hangman with another great title defense. Archer hitting his finisher on the side of those steel steps had me worrying for Page, that shit looked like it hurt like hell. The blood in this match ran heavy too. Nice in-ring storytelling by taking the ropes apart to prevent the Buckshot Lariat. Flipping off of the ref and hitting the Lariat on Archer through the tables on the outside was an awesome ending. Hangman needs a storyline though not gonna lie. He's had 3 bangers since winning the gold which is great, but we need to get Hangman in a full blown storyline. Not a HUGE fan of Hangman vs Cole, but knowing that the rest of the Revolution card is gonna be awesome makes it fine. 

Very high energy on this week's show that deserved the great rating that it got. 
*
Overall: 9/10*


----------



## Ultimo Duggan

The Briscoes have some definite twitter skeletons at the very least. If some bored, petty, immature WWE partisans have nothing better to do they WILL be reminding everyone and anyone. The also have some battle flag gear collecting dust until they are devoured by moths. This could also be the main explanation for why Jay & Mark haven’t ventured too far from ROH since roughly 2006 or so.

For those unfamiliar with Jay & Mark I can only issue this warning., Jay Briscoe is a really good bleeder! Perhaps one of wrestling’s finest. Jay has had some truly gruesome gushers in his career. The aftermath of Man Up 2007 was pretty damn gross. Hanging Jay upside down so Jimmy Jacobs can stand underneath and catch Jay’s blood pouring directly into Jimmy Jacobs’ hair and then letting it fall in his mouth. Tangy!

The other memorable bloodletting was on WrestleMania weekend 2004. Picture Jay Briscoe challenging ROH Champ Samoa Joe inside a cage and in front of their largest crowd up to that point in their history. Then Jay hit a rather chunky and clumpy looking blade job. It seriously looked like his face was melting off of his head. Gross? Great? Maybe both!


----------



## thorn123

How good was my boy archer … people hating on him for not being world title material. What a match!

Let’s hope he is booked decently from here on in.


----------



## Aedubya

I assume I'm the only one who thought Punks partner was gonna be an AEW in ring debut from Mark Henry?


----------

